# Next shipment of IP4?



## iphoneottawa

Any idea when the next IP4 shipment will arrive on store?
I was told next week by Rogers Ottawa, but not sure.


----------



## thedarkhorse

The Rogers store I got mine from said they were expecting them to arrive late this week, probably thursday-friday. All taken by waiting list customers of course.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks
That confirms what I heard!


----------



## daniels

my fido stoe told everyone else shipments are coming in next in 3 weeks.


----------



## Benito

Apple store told me possibly Tuesday, but he admitted that he didn't know for sure.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Can't wait for the call from Rogers telling me it's there! Hopefully this week.


----------



## phphreak

yet another reason to just go to an apple store. All the jerks who waited in line won't last forever. Apple stores are going to have the most stock,


----------



## mjollymo

Does the apple store at rideau have any left?


----------



## Deathlok2001

I was told maybe Wednesday from the APPLE store.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I don't think Rideau has any left. But they are the one to line up in front when the next batch arrives!


----------



## Dogz

My friend was able to get a 16Gig at Rideau on Sunday at noon. They had 12 left. It took her all of 15 minutes to upgrade on rogers from her 3G. I might stop in tomorrow and see if there is one left for me


----------



## mjollymo

Just called Rideau to confirm, all sold out. Expecting a shipment later this week, first come first serve.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Glad to hear Apple confirming this week arrival!


----------



## Adguyy

I was there on Sunday and they told me they didn't have any. It was around 11am when I was there. Why would they tell some people they have it and others they don't?


----------



## Paul82

maybe they got a small shipment in? personally i'd be surprised if they aren't getting multiple small shipments in everyday now that the large stocks for the initial launch have been depleted, they'll be stocking them just as fast as the workers over in China can build them...


----------



## Dogz

Adguyy said:


> I was there on Sunday and they told me they didn't have any. It was around 11am when I was there. Why would they tell some people they have it and others they don't?


Maybe it depended on which carrier? I don't know, but my friend said she was there at noon.


----------



## jakey

Whatever. I'm going in tomorrow before they open. If I wait until they're open and call in every day it'll be too late.


----------



## iphoneottawa

They were out of 32GBs Friday PM already. 
Hopefully they will receive more this time.


----------



## psxp

Any news of Toronto shipments or is it going to be a lottery?


----------



## jakey

psxp said:


> Any news of Toronto shipments or is it going to be a lottery?


Both Apple store reps I called said they didn't know when they were getting more in, but to "call back." Yeah right.


----------



## ethanlechcharles

jakey said:


> Whatever. I'm going in tomorrow before they open. If I wait until they're open and call in every day it'll be too late.


I'll probably do that too. I need to go to the mall tomorrow anyway. 
Wait around at Fido, stop at T Booth, Wireless Wave, etc. 

I was told by a friend at Best Buy today that they "might be getting one or two at the end of the week" and that they're getting shafted in terms of iPhones.


----------



## Adguyy

well tomorrow, I'm going to the Apple store here in Ottawa and I hope I can get one


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good luck!
Keep us updated please


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any lines today? Any news on shipment?


----------



## Rounder

Apple Rideau staff told me possibly tomorrow, however they don't know for sure.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks


----------



## ethanlechcharles

I was at T Booth in whiteoaks in London and they told me they're expecting a shipment today or tomorrow. Not sure how they know when no one else does.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

Was just talking to a Rogers Plus manager and he stated that the next shipment of iPhone 4's would be next week but he was unsure if any would be allocated for their location. This was the St. Thomas location.


----------



## jakey

No lines at Fairview Mall. Same story in-store and over the phone: no stock currently but try calling back.

They seem to be expecting a general store shipment in today, but don't know if they're getting any more phones. 

I get the feeling the Apple stores will be replenished first. It'll be a long time for the carrier stores and dealers.


----------



## fyrefly

jakey said:


> They seem to be expecting a general store shipment in today, but don't know if they're getting any more phones.
> 
> I get the feeling the Apple stores will be replenished first. It'll be a long time for the carrier stores and dealers.


I agree - Apple Stores will get more first, I bet. Even if they get them at the same time as the other store, they'll get more units (see: Launch day!) 

And yes, Apple Retail Stores get a "general Shipment" every single day (that's what they've told me in the past) but apparently they (the general workers I bet) don't know what'll be in those shipments.


----------



## tudorjd

ethanlechcharles said:


> I was at T Booth in whiteoaks in London and they told me they're expecting a shipment today or tomorrow. Not sure how they know when no one else does.


I think t-booth is telling everyone that. They put me on a list on launch day, saying they were getting a shipment any minute. I even hung around to see, but nothing came in. While I was waiting a store clerk told another customer he had no idea if and when they were getting their shipment - a manager gave him a lecture afterwards and told him that their answer was "we're getting some any minute, we'll put you on our list"

It's been 5 days now and no call from them. I guess Apple left them out in the cold for this launch!! 

Besides... can't they track packages just like we can? Bogus.


----------



## jakey

Yorkdale got a shipment. I'm in line now. It could be hours but it looks like I'll get a 16GB.


----------



## resh

do they have any 32GB??


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any in Rideau?


----------



## ethanlechcharles

It seems like the rest of Canada is being ignored so they can supply the Apple stores. Kind of sucky.
I'm sure the supplies will be at normal levels in a couple weeks. As in, anyone can get one anywhere.


----------



## Asherek

ethanlechcharles said:


> It seems like the rest of Canada is being ignored so they can supply the Apple stores. Kind of sucky.
> I'm sure the supplies will be at normal levels in a couple weeks. As in, anyone can get one anywhere.


Honestly, I think a couple of weeks is way too optimistic. Keep in mind that the iPhone 4 launched in the US end of June and they're still having massive shortages.


----------



## Benito

Apple Eaton Centre got a shipment as well. I was told that I shouldn't bother to come down as they already had a line up with more people in it than phones.


----------



## HawkEye123

Gahhhhh...

I want an iPhone 4! 

I don't really live close to any Apple Stores either. I have to drive about 40 minutes to get to the closest one, and then they will probably be sold out by the time I get there.


----------



## irontree

I was just at the Rogers store in Upper Canada mall and they told me that they weren't getting any more until next month? What the heck?


----------



## ethanlechcharles

The thing is that when they say "we wont be getting more for a month" or two weeks or whatever, what they're actually saying is "we have no idea when we're getting any or how many we're getting". I'm going to Toronto in a couple days so if anyone wants to come loiter outside an Apple store, let me know


----------



## mixedup

Eaton Centre got a "very limited number"....and the lineup is from the Apple store to Indigo. Ouch.


----------



## Paul82

Just got mine at rideau, only had 16gb left but seemed to be plenty for the line. Only about 25 people in it when I left.


----------



## offthewall

*Rideau sol out*

None left at rideau


----------



## iphoneottawa

That was fast. Rogers didn't get any. It seems all is going to Apple. 
Still looking for the 32GB gold!


----------



## Deathlok2001

APPLE stores are the only place that has em as far as I can tell. I got mine TODAY. 2 hour wait! w00t


----------



## Paul82

I was planning to hold out for the 32... but realistically... I sync almost everyday... and 16 has suited me fine for 2 years with the 3g... so I caved to my impatience, and glad I did!  No more laggy 3g with iOS 4 for me ... as a side note... anyone looking to buy a used Fido 16GB 3G in good condition, always had both screen protecter and case for it.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Congrats to all the new owners.
Wish us luck!


----------



## iphoneottawa

I have lots of movies on my 3GS 32GB so I need an IP4 that can sync all of them. And frankly for $100 more, I think it's worth it.


----------



## Deathlok2001

I would like to say that the APPLE store is the ONLY place I would go for all phone purchases. The APPLE dude was super patient and helpful.


----------



## Benito

I'm still hoping I will get lucky and be able to drop into an Apple store sometime this month and pick one up without having to wait a whole day there. After wasting over six hours at Fairview Mall on Friday and coming home empty handed I'd really rather not have to wait that long again.


----------



## titans88

Talked to a Rogers Plus Manager today in Stittsville (outside Ottawa). He said they won't be receiving any for 3 - 6 weeks. They had a sign indicating you should leave your contact info with the staff and you would be contacted when you arrive. The Manager told me if you answered when they called, they would hold a unit for 24 hours. If you didn't answer, you would be removed from the list.

A question - if I were to do an upgrade through Rogers at an Apple Store, would I pay for the phone or would it be added to my Rogers bill?


----------



## ethanlechcharles

What's the procedure for waiting in line? Is it just like.. one forms when they get more in stock? Or is there a designated iPhone waiting area?


----------



## phphreak

I went to the Apple Store at Square One Mississauga today at 12:45. I walked out of the store with an iPhone 4 at 5:45. They cut the line off at 1:45, and gave tickets that guaranteed an iPhone to the people who survived the cut off (so to speak). All in all, I'm happy and I have my 32gb phone! You're going to be waiting for a long time at those Rogers stores, I'm guessing.


----------



## jakey

I waited 5 hours for a 16GB at Yorkdale. Freaking Fido upgrade!!! 

Verytiredmustsleepnowoncephoneissynched


----------



## Balanced Living

Went to fairview at 9:15am today, waited around till 10am opening and apple/rogers/bestbuy mobile had none, went over to york dale, there by 10:30am? just as they where puting out the sign saying they had some, i was 4th inline took 1:15 or more just becuse of problems with upgrade not showing, then switching to my new retntion plan.
Picked up a clear case and car charger down the hall at a kiosk forabout $30?.
Also purchased the apple care, and thinking of getting the mobile me???

Sounds like they get shipments everyday in the am, so just show up early with a newspaper.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I hope more will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Adguyy

I was today at noon at the Apple store in Ottawa and I got my iPhone 4! 
Waited 3.5hrs for it.


----------



## Paul82

I got to the apple store in Ottawa at about 4 (there were only about a dozen people in line in front of me so I quickly got in line, I'm pretty sure they sold out within an hour of me leaving the store) I was out by 5 with a 16gb (sadly no 32's were left), but all in all was very fast (fido's system worked like a charm even surprising the Apple chick  ), only about 30 min wait, and 20 min in store activating... and I LOVE it!


----------



## djaikon

Just FYI, I was standing in line at the Market Mall Apple store today, expecting to get a 16gb because that's what they said they had in stock, and about an hour into the wait they announced they just received a shipment of 32gb! So they're being shipped to Apple Stores quickly at least. Don't know about Rogers stores however...


----------



## Paul82

And to answer the question as long as you've been a customer for over a certain length of time it is added to your bill. I was also able to use my Fido Dollar's and got $50 bonus fido dollars for renewing a 3 year contract... in total my new iphone cost me less than $40  The ONE downside is that my contract stacked so I'm locked in for about 4 more years (I had a little over 1 year left) I can't say I care too much about this though as I'd probably be staying with fido that long or longer anyways... and I'll be able to upgrade again before then... though of course if that contract stacks too it will start to become a little ridiculous...


----------



## Rounder

Well i was the Rideau Centre at 4 and just happened to walk by the Apple Store and I noticed a lineup, got curious and they told me they got a shipment this morning (even after I called at 11am and they clearly told me they didn't get any and should get them tomorrow). So I was able to do a hardware upgrade and get my girlfriend (who patiently waited in line for 9hrs in Toronto with me) a 16GB model. The lineup at 4:30 only took about 30 mins and 15 minutes later I had a phone for her  

Finally got to try out Facetime, looks really neat!


----------



## a7mc

Seems to me the people answering the phones are lying. Because I called the Rideau Apple store at noon and was told they did not have any in stock and were not expecting until tomorrow. Now I find out someone was there at noon picking up an iPhone 4? WTF?

Very frustrating experience trying to upgrade so far. I have until Friday to find one before I leave for Australia, otherwise I have to carry an iPod AND a digital camera AND a video camera. I'm trying to pack light, and the iPhone 4 is perfect, but it looks like there's no chance in hell I'll be getting one before I leave.

A7


----------



## iphoneottawa

It seems the best way to get one from Rideau is to hang out infront of the store whole day! And then again they had no 32s.


----------



## Rounder

Yeah I'm sure why they were telling us they didn't get any stock in, they could have been honest!


----------



## tudorjd

I really want the 32GB iPhone, but I REALLY don't want to line up for it!!!


----------



## harzack86

Just back from the AS Ottawa Rideau, and a sales told me that they have not received any new devices yet. He wouldn't tell me when they received those from yesterday either, and I don't want to lose my entire day sitting in front of that store just to get a phone (
I might try again around noon today and then around 4:30pm today, see if I have any luck.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for the update. I' also drop by at noon and update the forum if there's any news.


----------



## harzack86

Why the h**k don't they open a twitter account and update us when the shipment arrives, and then first come first server as usual.
I don't understand why they don't communicate on the main question asked by their customers, knowing there are so easy ways to do it nowadays...
I guess the walk back and forth to the store won't hurt me for sure ;-) but the loss of working time is a major hassle...


----------



## iphoneottawa

I agree. Or just keep an "In store inventory" online. 
This reminds me of Wii launch. The BB & FS sites were always updated the night before and even flyers were emailed when new Wii stock was coming in.


----------



## jakey

iphoneottawa said:


> I agree. Or just keep an "In store inventory" online.
> This reminds me of Wii launch. The BB & FS sites were always updated the night before and even flyers were emailed when new Wii stock was coming in.


LOL. Dare to dream.


----------



## Beerbaron

32gb in stock at rideau hurry!


----------



## Beerbaron

Sorry tried to post quickly, apple rideau has 50-60 32gb in stock, waiting in line for mine woohoo!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks. I'll be there.


----------



## mjollymo

Any idea how many 16GB models they have in stock? 

I don't get out of work until 5. I don't expect to be any left, but if they have that many 32GB, then you never know!


----------



## fyrefly

According to Twitter, Eaton Centre has them too, but a 3+ hour lineup... :S


----------



## Beerbaron

mjollymo said:


> Any idea how many 16GB models they have in stock?
> 
> I don't get out of work until 5. I don't expect to be any left, but if they have that many 32GB, then you never know!


No 16gb only got 32s


----------



## iphoneottawa

Ahhh! Can't get out of work!


----------



## mjollymo

Looks like I'll just stick with my plan to try Saturday!


----------



## offthewall

*Rideau out*

As of this time they are all out. I just drove an hour to be just behind last phone available


----------



## fyrefly

Yorkdale had some, but is sold out too, it seems (from Twitter).


----------



## Dogz

I was just at Rideau... Think there might be a bunch of people in a second line waiting for next shipment. I asked about shipments... They had one last night again and another this morning. Hope this helps...sounds like more than once per day.


----------



## harzack86

I got mine (32GB) from Rideau Apple store earlier (I ran as soon as BeerBaron rang the alarm, thank you!!). As I was getting it unlocked, they pulled me and a bunch of others out of the line to go straight to the counter and get it. Overall it took me 30 min. Now off to set it up! Woot!


----------



## sir-loin

Also saw a line at rideau about 30 min ago... Anyone planning on going after work? yesterday I walked by and heard them saying they were sold out (~5:20pm)


----------



## monica_69

fyrefly said:


> Yorkdale had some, but is sold out too, it seems (from Twitter).


hi fyrefly, can you share the Twitter address ? I'd like to be in the loop as well. thanks!


----------



## fyrefly

monica_69 said:


> hi fyrefly, can you share the Twitter address ? I'd like to be in the loop as well. thanks!


I literally go to Twitter and search for "Eaton Centre" or "Yorkdale". And there's lots of tweets (and even TwitPics) about it.


----------



## fyrefly

What also surprises me is that the Online Orders still show 3 weeks - so they can ship the stores 50-60 a day, but not ship any of the online orders?? Weird!

Anyone order on launch day from the website? Is your shipping date still 3 weeks away?


----------



## a7mc

offthewall said:


> As of this time they are all out. I just drove an hour to be just behind last phone available


Really? I'm the last person with the tickets at the moment. You were behind me! 

I'm still in line. Rogers system just went down so will be here for a while. Long line of hopefuls behind me hoping a new shipment comes in. 

A7


----------



## monica_69

fyrefly said:


> I literally go to Twitter and search for "Eaton Centre" or "Yorkdale". And there's lots of tweets (and even TwitPics) about it.


thank you !!!

wondering if you were to line up early would there be stock at Eaton Centre on Thursday or Friday ?


----------



## fyrefly

monica_69 said:


> thank you !!!
> 
> wondering if you were to line up early would there be stock at Eaton Centre on Thursday or Friday ?


Most stores seem to get stock in every day around noonish. Apparently Yorkdale had 100+ people in line already before it opened today.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for all the updates. 
It's decided:I will wait until my Rogers rep calls. Hopefully it will be soon (a week or two!) and the phone will be activated and ready to use when I arrive to pick it up.


----------



## QuikSloth

fyrefly said:


> What also surprises me is that the Online Orders still show 3 weeks - so they can ship the stores 50-60 a day, but not ship any of the online orders?? Weird!
> 
> Anyone order on launch day from the website? Is your shipping date still 3 weeks away?


Hi there. Been holding out on an iphone purchase for the past 3 years. Finally decided to get an iphone 4. I'm from the UAE btw. I missed the uk launch, so i decided to ring up a few contacts in Canada and see if they would forward me one. When the online store finally started showing the iphone as available, the checkout process wouldn't complete. It wasn't until 10:30ish Canadian timing that i was able to process an order. Shipping time before purchase was 3 weeks. decided to run with it. Scheduled shipping date is on the 20th of August, delivery by the 27th. I'm still hoping that they ship it earlier. Any idea whats happening? This ships to a friend of mine in waterloo. Its another wait for it to reach here...


----------



## tudorjd

monica_69 said:


> thank you !!!
> 
> wondering if you were to line up early would there be stock at Eaton Centre on Thursday or Friday ?


I'm wondering the same thing. Maybe I'll see you in line! What do you take in your coffee??


----------



## ethanlechcharles

tudorjd said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. Maybe I'll see you in line! What do you take in your coffee??


I'm also probably going to be there early on Friday. 
If I can't get anything on Thursday, that is.


----------



## offthewall

*Rideau and iphone today thanks Beerbaron*

As i said after beerbaron's alert i rushed down to Rideau store and ended up 1person to late. Long story short, waited 4hrs. Along with about 10 other people. For what ever reason (people who didn't qualify etc..) we all got 32gig phones. 
No thanks to the guy who zoomed in 5 mins before i was to get in, and he bought 2 tickets for $100 each from the guy infront of me, and then as he went in he tried to convince the sales person to sell him 2 more by pointing at his wife and little baby saying it was for them, which happily the salesperson didn't let him do it. Anyway, they will be keeping track of these kinds of goings on from now on. 

Thanks again to Beerbaron

Patrick


----------



## Jso11

My wife is gonna go to yorkdale tomorrow morning before they open I hope she will surprise me with an Iphone 4 when I come home from work


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good luck to all!
I hope Rogers will get a few also.


----------



## crazy canadian

So which store would be the best to try and get one on thursday? (in TO)


----------



## HawkEye123

I'm going to go to one of the Apple Stores in Toronto. Which store would be the best location to go to?

I'm going to arrive about 1-2 hours before it opens. Will I have a good chance of getting one? I want a 32GB.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any shipment today?
Comm'on Apple, send a few 32GBs to Rogers stores!


----------



## sir-loin

I pass by the rideau center to/from work. Everyday seems to be the same story, they get stock mid-day, and by the time I am done work (5ish) they are sold out.

I will post here if I actually make it there before they sell out someday.

Good luck everyone!


Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks!
Is Nexus a Droid phone?


----------



## ahollywood

*Apple Store Ottawa - Monday?*

So I've been religiously refreshing this thread for the last few days.... trying to get an idea of when/where the best place is to go to get m'hands on the beautiful new IP4 32. I'm thinking that perhaps Monday would be a good idea; get down there bright and early and hope to the heavens that they're getting stock in that day. 

Any ideas? :heybaby:


----------



## sir-loin

Yep, its the Google nexus 1. It is a fantastic phone, but I would be getting the iPhone on my girlfriend's line (same account).

Does anyone know if I would need her phone there to do the upgrade? It is all under my name with Rogers.
Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## ahollywood

P.S. Can anyone offer me any tips/info.... what should I expect when I'm there? ......Other than mad, crazed Iphone fanatics.... of course 

Do I have a chance of getting my hands on one on Monday? 

Also, I'm on Rogers - so will the upgrade process at Apple be as exruciating as the news has been making it seem? And will I be able to get the upgrade price, or will I have to buy the phone out? (Pls say no, pls say no, my bank account will hate me)...

I want to get there AT LEAST an hour before they open, but where the heck do I lineup if the mall only opens at 9:30?????


----------



## Rocurs

I'm sorry but I just find it pathetic that people are actually lining up at Apple Stores before they even open in anticaption of a shipment that may or may not come.


----------



## ethanlechcharles

Rocurs said:


> I'm sorry but I just find it pathetic that people are actually lining up at Apple Stores before they even open in anticaption of a shipment that may or may not come.


See you in line?


----------



## ehMax

Rocurs said:


> I'm sorry but I just find it pathetic that people are actually lining up at Apple Stores before they even open in anticaption of a shipment that may or may not come.


Maybe, but not as pathetic as getting kicks from trolling.


----------



## sir-loin

For what its worth (perhaps nothing)

I walked by the Rideau Apple Store around 9:10 and there were about 10 people in line... the store was not yet open, so I have no idea if they are just hoping a shipment will come (likely), or if they have stock already (doubt it). I didn't stop to ask though.


----------



## ethanlechcharles

From what I'm hearing elsewhere, Eaton Centre is saying their last shipment was Monday? I find that hard to believe considering I've been following this thread and the howardforums's in-stock thread and every day they've mentioned Apple being sold out and then getting more.


----------



## Rounder

ehMax said:


> Maybe, but not as pathetic as getting kicks from trolling.


:lmao:

I don't think it's pathetic that people line up even if they don't know, if they have the time and really want an iPhone 4, then who are we to judge?! It's a personal choice


----------



## Asherek

Rocurs said:


> I'm sorry but I just find it pathetic that people are actually lining up at Apple Stores before they even open in anticaption of a shipment that may or may not come.


What's *actually* pathetic is that you took the time to join a site where people love Apple products and bash folks for expressing interest (whatever degree that may be) in them.


----------



## guitarwolf

I'm out here in Halifax where there is no Apple store. The nearest one is Montreal...yeah.
Anyway, I got myself on the waiting list at the Rogers outlet downtown but, of course, they have no idea when they'll be in - could be tomorrow, could be in 3 weeks. Awesome! Ha ha ha!
Anyone else on here from Halifax that was lucky enough to grab one?


----------



## tudorjd

ethanlechcharles said:


> From what I'm hearing elsewhere, Eaton Centre is saying their last shipment was Monday? I find that hard to believe considering I've been following this thread and the howardforums's in-stock thread and every day they've mentioned Apple being sold out and then getting more.



I am 15th in line of 100+ at apple store eaton centre. No stock but hard to leave knowing that there might be a noon shipment like yesterday. Apple store is saying to us there has been no delivery since Tuesday mid aft. Odd. Many here talk about multiple daily deliveries!? 
Anyways... The store clerks are nice as ever but offering little hope. Calling this the "hopes and dreams" line! 
Let's see what noon brings. Any other stores have stock today? And deliveries arriving?


----------



## ethanlechcharles

tudorjd said:


> I am 15th in line of 100+ at apple store eaton centre. No stock but hard to leave knowing that there might be a noon shipment like yesterday. Apple store is saying to us there has been no delivery since Tuesday mid aft. Odd. Many here talk about multiple daily deliveries!?
> Anyways... The store clerks are nice as ever but offering little hope. Calling this the "hopes and dreams" line!
> Let's see what noon brings. Any other stores have stock today? And deliveries arriving?


Lucky. I had plans to get there this morning but things happened and now I wont be there 'til 3. Tomorrow it is, I guess.


----------



## undauntedmobi

I just popped by the Rideau Apple Store this morning. There were about 20 people in line. They greeter told me he didn't know why they were lining up as they didn't have any in stock. I wonder when they receive their shipments? Daily? I might try again this afternoon.


----------



## 8127972

It seems that this thread has received some attention from the IT Nerd:

Apple Canada Seems To Be Hording iPhone 4′s At The Expense Of Rogers, Bell And Telus Dealers…. WTF? The IT Nerd

BTW, what is with this guy calling members of this board "fanbois"? Just because you own or want an Apple product doesn't make you some sort of "fanboi". No?


----------



## kkapoor

No iPhones today at Eaton Centre, line dissipated.


----------



## jakey

Apparently Yorkdale has received stock.


----------



## Canuck-e

undauntedmobi said:


> I just popped by the Rideau Apple Store this morning. There were about 20 people in line. They greeter told me he didn't know why they were lining up as they didn't have any in stock. I wonder when they receive their shipments? Daily? I might try again this afternoon.



I was in line at the Rideau Apple Store this morning. 17 minutes after the Manager said he had none and wasn't expecting any shipments, magically, they had 16G version available.

I arrived at 9:10AM and had my iPhone by 10:30. At the time though it seemed like only 2 employees were processing iPhone sales.


----------



## ahollywood

So.... anyone think I have a shot at the Rideau Apple Store come Monday morning?

Anyone, Anyone at all?


----------



## fyrefly

Twitter says 150 People outside Oakridge Mall in YVR:

Twitter / Gary N.: Apparently 150 people in l ...


----------



## iphoneottawa

ahollywood said:


> So.... anyone think I have a shot at the Rideau Apple Store come Monday morning?
> 
> Anyone, Anyone at all?


I would say: Yes, that's your best shot in Ottawa.


----------



## 8127972

Quick question. Any word about availability at Square One or Sherway?


----------



## HawkEye123

I'm going to go to one of the Apple Stores in Toronto tomorrow. What store would be my best bet? I'm going to arrive 1-2 hours before the store opens. Is that a good time to show up?

Will I have a good chance of getting one? I want a 32GB. 

Thanks.


----------



## resh

no iphones at fairview today


----------



## phphreak

If you show up before the store opens and you have all the time in the world, you're going to get a phone for sure.


----------



## FunkyMan

Just thought I'd update you all on my Ottawa Apple Store experience. After calling multiple times per day to Apple, Best Buy and my local Fido stores, I decided to give it a shot and went to the Apple Store in Rideau Centre prior to opening.

I arrived at 8:45am (opening at 9:30am). At 9:15, they came out and said they have 5 left-over 32GB iphone 4's left over from yesterday (I think they said people didn't come back to pick them up). I was #5 in line, but unfortunately two people took 2 of them.

We were told they weren't expecting any more shipments today... yeah, yeah....

We waited. At 10am, they came out to say they got 20 16GB models in. I wanted the 32 GB so I declined (#2 in line), and wanted to wait.

At around 11:30am, they came out with 20 more 16 GB models (no 32's). I waited some more.

I gave up at 1:15pm, with nothing happening. Had to go to work.

Oh well... looks like I'm going to wait a few weeks. Can't go back anytime soon. Maybe I'll by a Droid!

Moral of the story - don't believe a damn word the Apple Store people say. They probably have no idea WTF is happening with shipments, but this is clearly a ploy by Apple to ride the hype of the IP4 release..


----------



## undauntedmobi

FunkyMan - thanks for your update. I'm also holding out for a 32 (unlocked so I can use it when I travel in the US). I plan to head in one morning next week - hoping the stock levels are better by then. Maybe I should wait until the week after next. Anyone remember when 3GS was released how long the crazy lasted?


----------



## iphoneottawa

FunkyMan said:


> Just thought I'd update you all on my Ottawa Apple Store experience. After calling multiple times per day to Apple, Best Buy and my local Fido stores, I decided to give it a shot and went to the Apple Store in Rideau Centre prior to opening.
> 
> I arrived at 8:45am (opening at 9:30am). At 9:15, they came out and said they have 5 left-over 32GB iphone 4's left over from yesterday (I think they said people didn't come back to pick them up). I was #5 in line, but unfortunately two people took 2 of them.
> 
> We were told they weren't expecting any more shipments today... yeah, yeah....
> 
> We waited. At 10am, they came out to say they got 20 16GB models in. I wanted the 32 GB so I declined (#2 in line), and wanted to wait.
> 
> At around 11:30am, they came out with 20 more 16 GB models (no 32's). I waited some more.
> 
> I gave up at 1:15pm, with nothing happening. Had to go to work.
> 
> Oh well... looks like I'm going to wait a few weeks. Can't go back anytime soon. Maybe I'll by a Droid!
> 
> Moral of the story - don't believe a damn word the Apple Store people say. They probably have no idea WTF is happening with shipments, but this is clearly a ploy by Apple to ride the hype of the IP4 release..


Thanks for the info!


----------



## PizzaMan

Any word on Market mall in Calgary? looking to get an unlocked phone, but I don't have the time or inclination to stand in line, especially when I don't have to fight with a carrier.


----------



## mjollymo

FunkyMan said:


> Just thought I'd update you all on my Ottawa Apple Store experience. After calling multiple times per day to Apple, Best Buy and my local Fido stores, I decided to give it a shot and went to the Apple Store in Rideau Centre prior to opening.
> 
> I arrived at 8:45am (opening at 9:30am). At 9:15, they came out and said they have 5 left-over 32GB iphone 4's left over from yesterday (I think they said people didn't come back to pick them up). I was #5 in line, but unfortunately two people took 2 of them.
> 
> We were told they weren't expecting any more shipments today... yeah, yeah....
> 
> We waited. At 10am, they came out to say they got 20 16GB models in. I wanted the 32 GB so I declined (#2 in line), and wanted to wait.
> 
> At around 11:30am, they came out with 20 more 16 GB models (no 32's). I waited some more.
> 
> I gave up at 1:15pm, with nothing happening. Had to go to work.
> 
> Oh well... looks like I'm going to wait a few weeks. Can't go back anytime soon. Maybe I'll by a Droid!
> 
> Moral of the story - don't believe a damn word the Apple Store people say. They probably have no idea WTF is happening with shipments, but this is clearly a ploy by Apple to ride the hype of the IP4 release..


Based on what I have read in this thread over the week, I am getting the impression the iPhone model available changes each day. Tuesday/16GB, Wed/32GB, Thurs/16GB. If it holds true, then tomorrow should be 32GB day. Since I don't have that much free time until Saturday, I will be going for 16GB.


----------



## sir-loin

I will be leaving work in a bit.. I'll let people know what its like at the apple store.. I am guessing they are sold out again though.


----------



## sir-loin

No more line at Rideau. Guess we can hope for tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## crazy canadian

Well I lined up at the Square one location today at 10am I was the 51st Iphone 4 in line (includes people who bought 2) and when I left they had about 40 people in line still so all in all I would say about 100 phones today. my friend who came with me was able to get a hardware upgrade from the apple guy in like 5 mins while we waited on stuff for me and he never technically lined up. All in all I love my new phone and anyone looking to get on line up anytime before opening and you should be fine.


----------



## HawkEye123

crazy canadian said:


> Well I lined up at the Square one location today at 10am I was the 51st Iphone 4 in line (includes people who bought 2) and when I left they had about 40 people in line still so all in all I would say about 100 phones today. my friend who came with me was able to get a hardware upgrade from the apple guy in like 5 mins while we waited on stuff for me and he never technically lined up. All in all I love my new phone and anyone looking to get on line up anytime before opening and you should be fine.


I'm going to show up around 1-2 hours before opening, will I have a good chance of getting a 32GB one?


----------



## iphoneottawa

Still waiting for #%^# Rogers to get some!
I'm hoping tomorrow!


----------



## Jabh123

If I were to line up before the mall opens, where does the line usually begin, like which door do people line up at before opening?


----------



## iphoneottawa

8127972 said:


> It seems that this thread has received some attention from the IT Nerd:
> 
> Apple Canada Seems To Be Hording iPhone 4′s At The Expense Of Rogers, Bell And Telus Dealers…. WTF? The IT Nerd
> 
> BTW, what is with this guy calling members of this board "fanbois"? Just because you own or want an Apple product doesn't make you some sort of "fanboi". No?


Nice! 
Not sure about Fanboi part.


----------



## JumboJones

8127972 said:


> Quick question. Any word about availability at Square One or Sherway?


Both OOS, I was told to check back in 2-3 weeks, gee you think they are sick of getting calls yet?


----------



## Paul82

hehe funny article... I'm not even going to try to deny my fanboi status... it's a lost cause... I actually preferred the Apple store shopping experience to that at the phone booth when I got my 3G... is there something I'm missing about why so many people seem to prefer their local roger's dealers... that said... I wouldn't line up anywhere for more than 20-30 min just for a phone, I just got lucky and happened to be at the mall when they got a shipment... it helps to live less than a 10 min walk from the mall so I'm there fairly regularly...


----------



## iphoneottawa

I have a coop Rogers account and the only way to waive the cancelation & activation fees is to go with them directly.


----------



## Paul82

umm what's a coop account? is it obvious that I don't deal with roger's much?


----------



## canexsu

After having arrived at 10:00 am, how long did it actually take you to get out of the store? I would need to leave the mall by noon, if I got there around 8ish would I be done by noon do you think?


----------



## iphoneottawa

Paul82 said:


> umm what's a coop account? is it obvious that I don't deal with roger's much?


It's a business account. All government employees can get one.


----------



## tudorjd

canexsu said:


> After having arrived at 10:00 am, how long did it actually take you to get out of the store? I would need to leave the mall by noon, if I got there around 8ish would I be done by noon do you think?


Based on my experience today, no. More like 1-1:30pm. You'd pretty much get to the front of the line at noon.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I hope Rogers will get a few 32GBs tomorrow!


----------



## Jso11

I am now a proud owner of iPhone 4 my wife went to yorkdale this morning she got there around 9 30 and she was 23rd in line shippment came around 11 o'clock she had a phone in her hand around 1 30. I hope this is gonna give some of you idea what to do and what to expect.

Good Luck


----------



## iphoneottawa

Jso11 said:


> I hope this is gonna give some of you idea what to do and what to expect.
> 
> Good Luck


Get married???


----------



## Jso11

Good one


----------



## fyrefly

Jso11 said:


> I am now a proud owner of iPhone 4 my wife went to yorkdale this morning she got there around 9 30 and she was 23rd in line shippment came around 11 o'clock she had a phone in her hand around 1 30. I hope this is gonna give some of you idea what to do and what to expect.


32GB or 16GB? I already have a 16GB, but I want a 32GB. Might be heading to the Eaton Centre tomorrow AM to see if I can get a 32GB...


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any news on arrivals today? I'm still hoping to get a call from Rogers saying they got a few 32s!
PLEASE apple, send some their way!


----------



## crake

The 2 Rogers stores don't open until 9:30/10am here. I was told that they would be reciving "limited quantities" either today or Monday. Who knows though. I'm first on the list for a 32GB at one store, but I was told that as soon as they receive them they start calling down the list...the phones then go to whoever arrives first. Luckily I'm only a few minutes away from the store...:clap:


----------



## crake

I was told "limited quantities" would arrive at Rogers either today or Monday...but seriously, who knows......


----------



## AndrewClarke

crake said:


> I was told "limited quantities" would arrive at Rogers either today or Monday...but seriously, who knows......


As per "RogersMary" on Rogers' blog: iPhone 4 launches tomorrow on Rogers | Rogers RedBoard:



RogersMary said:


> In terms of inventory, we expect limited inventory to arrive at some stores Friday/Saturday. Actual timing will vary by location.


- Andrew.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Great. Thanks. 
There's hope!


----------



## fyrefly

No stock at Fido Eaton Centre or Apple Store Eaton Centre...

I plan to swing back around noon to the Apple Store and see if they've got their daily delivery yet


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any news on Rideau store?
Went to my Rogers Corp store and they are not sure if they are going to get any before the end of the MONTH!
What a joke!


----------



## tudorjd

fyrefly said:


> No stock at Fido Eaton Centre or Apple Store Eaton Centre...
> 
> I plan to swing back around noon to the Apple Store and see if they've got their daily delivery yet


was there a line up anyways?


----------



## BDubb

About 30 people in line at Rideau... Will update if and when they start handing out tickets.


----------



## sir-loin

BDubb said:


> About 30 people in line at Rideau... Will update if and when they start handing out tickets.


Thank you! definitly let us know if they do hand out tickets.

I appreciate the update!


----------



## Mastaan420

Does apple store sell Iphone 4 on contracts to service providers like fido and tellus? I want to get an iphone 4 with fido 3-year contract


----------



## iphoneottawa

Mastaan420 said:


> Does apple store sell Iphone 4 on contracts to service providers like fido and tellus? I want to get an iphone 4 with fido 3-year contract


Yes, they do.


----------



## iphoneottawa

BDubb said:


> About 30 people in line at Rideau... Will update if and when they start handing out tickets.


Thanks. 
That's crazy!
The lines will never end!


----------



## sir-loin

iphoneottawa said:


> That's crazy!
> The lines will never end!


lol I know,

I wouldn't mind waiting in line after work, but they are always sold out by then.. Maybe we can bribe the UPS delivery guys to only deliver a shipment after 5 lol.


----------



## ahollywood

*Upgrading with Rogers*

Hi All,

So the plan is still for me to arrive at the Apple Rideau store bright and early on Monday and wait it out for a 32gb. I spoke to Rogers today and they quoted me on the price it's going to cost me to upgrade (which is ridiculous.. but anyway). 

Anyone have any idea what the upgrading process is like with Rogers at an Apple Store?


----------



## BDubb

No tickets handed out but the line is moving forward. From one of the guys who was at the front of the line just said they got some 32 gb. Not sure of anything else. Line is at approximately 40 ppl now


----------



## BDubb

Confirmed, not handing out tickets but seems like they've got enough for ppl in line. They pulled those buying unlocked phones from the line already. Get here quick for your chance at one!!


----------



## iphoneottawa

BDubb said:


> No tickets handed out but the line is moving forward. From one of the guys who was at the front of the line just said they got some 32 gb. Not sure of anything else. Line is at approximately 40 ppl now


Good luck
Won't be able to get out of work


----------



## mjollymo

32GB today, means 16GB tomorrow. I'll be getting to the Apple store early tomorrow, as I'm sure there will be a line.


----------



## iphoneottawa

There's ALWAYS a ##%¥ line!
Any 32s left?
I can only get out at 3.


----------



## ahollywood

What's the chance of there being some 32's on Monday???


----------



## J_WILL_GV

Do the Apple stores receive shipments on the weekend...Im debating lining up on Saturday....its the only time I actually can. The Apple stores say nothing when I call, So Im hoping someone can help me out.


----------



## mjollymo

I would guess they get shipments on Saturdays. I don't imagine they would Sunday though. 

I could be wrong though...hopefully not as I plan on going there tomorrow too.


----------



## tudorjd

BDubb said:


> No tickets handed out but the line is moving forward. From one of the guys who was at the front of the line just said they got some 32 gb. Not sure of anything else. Line is at approximately 40 ppl now


which store are you at??


----------



## ahollywood

tudorjd said:


> which store are you at??




Rideau


----------



## J_WILL_GV

I'm keeping my fingers crossed as well about the shipment on Saturday.


----------



## sir-loin

are there still spots left at Rideau? 

Thanks again!


----------



## iphoneottawa

sir-loin said:


> are there still spots left at Rideau?
> 
> Thanks again!


+


----------



## iphoneottawa

I'll try to get there in an hour. Will there be 32s?


----------



## BDubb

They cut off the line at Rideau while I was there and sent people home, so not everybody got one.


----------



## fyrefly

Still nothing at Eaton Centre. They keep coming out making sure noone's lining up for it either. So Weird!!


----------



## sir-loin

BDubb said:


> They cut off the line at Rideau while I was there and sent people home, so not everybody got one.


Bah.. maybe a second shipment will come lol

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## tudorjd

fyrefly said:


> Still nothing at Eaton Centre. They keep coming out making sure noone's lining up for it either. So Weird!!


that is weird. are they just looking out for us or do you think they are saving stock for the weekend or something? (not that it would make any sense at all!)

At this point, I'm guessing there will be nothing till Monday. I might just try and forget about it and enjoy my weekend.


----------



## sir-loin

Anyone interested in meeting up tomorrow before they open? I have plans around 3pm though so I would hope to be early lol

This is assuming that they receive shipments on saturday... anyone know for sure? Otherwise there is no point..


----------



## HawkEye123

I was at the Fairview Apple Store today. Was in line for about 2 hours. They come out saying they have none, then later an employee comes out saying they are getting "limited 16s" and no 32s. They were taking names so I guess they had enough. This was all before noon.

I just left because I don't want a 16GB only to wish I had gotten a 32GB.

Gahhhhh just give me a 32GB!!!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks again to all for keeping us updated.
I'm not sure if they will get any on WE. 
I hate missing another 32 batch. 
Now that Rogers won't get any for a month, my only choice is Apple. 
I may try to find an Unlock on line. 
How much does an unlock 32 costs at apple? ( with tax)
Thanks


----------



## ethanlechcharles

No iPhone for me 
Nothing for me at Yorkdale last night. I was the first person in the line to not get anything. Picked the wrong mall today, I went to Eaton Centre. Took me until 9:30 to get to Fairview and I was five people away from the line cut off. I apparently have horrible luck.


I guess I'm waiting until I can get one in London. I can't afford to come to Toronto again just to buy an iPhone.


----------



## iphoneottawa

HawkEye123 said:


> Gahhhhh just give me a 32GB!!!


Me too!


----------



## iphoneottawa

ethanlechcharles said:


> No iPhone for me
> Nothing for me at Yorkdale last night. I was the first person in the line to not get anything. Picked the wrong mall today, I went to Eaton Centre. Took me until 9:30 to get to Fairview and I was five people away from the line cut off. I apparently have horrible luck.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm waiting until I can get one in London. I can't afford to come to Toronto again just to buy an iPhone.


Sorry to hear that. Better luck next time. Any idea if there will be shipment this weekend?


----------



## offthewall

*Past cut-off*

Just to say that on tues i lined up at rideau apple store, was 5 past cut off, waited 4hrs., when they got to cut offs (me and 10 others) we were told they had phones for us as some people were not able or did not qualify. This was on a delivery of 60 phones. And i noticed that the next day they still han another 4. So waiting can sometimes pay off

patrick


----------



## Rounder

iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks again to all for keeping us updated.
> I'm not sure if they will get any on WE.
> I hate missing another 32 batch.
> Now that Rogers won't get any for a month, my only choice is Apple.
> I may try to find an Unlock on line.
> How much does an unlock 32 costs at apple? ( with tax)
> Thanks


Unlocked 32GB costs $880 tax inc.


----------



## tudorjd

I was just told at Apple Store Eaton Centre that they NEVER get deliveries on Saturdays or Sundays. Like... NEVER EVER. (can anyone confirm?)
So, either they have been hoarding stock all day, saying they are sold out, or they get a delivery tonight, OR they will not have ANY over the weekend.
Thoughts??


----------



## titans88

I highly doubt they would receive any weekend deliveries. 

My local Rogers rep said he should have a shipment on Monday. They were taking names and holding units for people on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## sir-loin

tudorjd said:


> I was just told at Apple Store Eaton Centre that they NEVER get deliveries on Saturdays or Sundays. Like... NEVER EVER. (can anyone confirm?)
> So, either they have been hoarding stock all day, saying they are sold out, or they get a delivery tonight, OR they will not have ANY over the weekend.
> Thoughts??


I can confirm (friends high in ups/purolator) that they do not get deliveries on Saturday. He said he could give me a heads up on deliveries during the week maybe. If so ill let you guys know (ppl in ottawa only).

Now there is still a chance you could snag one tomorrow if ppl today didnt pick theirs up... but from previous posts here, they didn't give out tickets today so my bet is they are all gone.(Or they get a delivery tonight)

Ps: rideau was sold out again by the time I walked by at 5.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## mjollymo

tudorjd said:


> I was just told at Apple Store Eaton Centre that they NEVER get deliveries on Saturdays or Sundays. Like... NEVER EVER. (can anyone confirm?)
> So, either they have been hoarding stock all day, saying they are sold out, or they get a delivery tonight, OR they will not have ANY over the weekend.
> Thoughts??


That sucks if true. Means I won't get an iPhone for a long time. Working in kanata during the week, it would be after 6 before I could get to rideau! 

I'll go tomorrow just in case on the off chance they have a few.


----------



## sir-loin

I may go for ****s and giggles too.. what time are you planning on going for?

I'm sure they love having line ups, so they may hoard some for the weekend... makes sense in my mind at least.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## dwayner

Calgary Telus beacon hill said "expecting shipments in September"

Rogers didn't say any date. They will get them when they are shipped.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Rounder said:


> Unlocked 32GB costs $880 tax inc.


Thank you.


----------



## Jabh123

anyone know if the square one apple store will have any iphone 4's in stock over the weekend? or am i stuck waiting until monday?


----------



## mastdesi

can anyone get updates on the montreal or laval area apple store or fido store iphone 4 stock / shipment.


----------



## JumboJones

Jabh123 said:


> anyone know if the square one apple store will have any iphone 4's in stock over the weekend? or am i stuck waiting until monday?


You'll probably be waiting longer than that, I was told a couple of weeks.


----------



## HawkEye123

JumboJones said:


> You'll probably be waiting longer than that, I was told a couple of weeks.


A couple of weeks by Apple or Rogers?

Anyway, I'm going to go to the Apple Store on Monday (hopefully) bright and early. I hope it's worth going then.

Two times now I've had the chance to get a 16GB. Rogers Plus on launch day only had those left, and today at the Apple Store, which only got 16GBs. Ugh. I passed because I don't want a 16GB, 32GB all the way.


----------



## iphoneottawa

In Ottawa:
I was told by Rogers: end of the month. 
Apple is getting stock daily during the week.


----------



## tudorjd

JumboJones said:


> You'll probably be waiting longer than that, I was told a couple of weeks.


by who? apple or rogers?
nevermind - just saw post above


----------



## mastdesi

can anyone get updates on the montreal or laval area apple store or fido store iphone 4 stock / shipment.


----------



## iphoneottawa

From Rogers Red Board:
UPDATE (August 6, 2010, 8:58 AM 2:45 PM) Rogers is receiving a new shipment of iPhone 4, which will be available in limited supply in some retail locations starting on Saturday, August 7. In the meantime, Apple retail stores may have inventory available for both new customers and existing Rogers customers upgrading to iPhone 4.


----------



## mjollymo

Looks like I'll have a busy day tomorrow!


----------



## Jabh123

HawkEye123 said:


> A couple of weeks by Apple or Rogers?
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to go to the Apple Store on Monday (hopefully) bright and early. I hope it's worth going then.
> 
> Two times now I've had the chance to get a 16GB. Rogers Plus on launch day only had those left, and today at the Apple Store, which only got 16GBs. Ugh. I passed because I don't want a 16GB, 32GB all the way.


let me know how that goes on your monday trek, i won't be able to get to an apple store on mon/tues/wed i can go this weekend but doubt they'll have any instock, looking for a 32gb, so i'll have to push my luck for thursday, and on that note, anyone know what the deliveries are like for thursdays? example, more 32gbs or more 16 gbs


----------



## iphoneottawa

Do we have a better chance at Rogers plus stores?


----------



## mjollymo

I happen to live near a Rogers Plus, so I may stop by there on my way to Rideau...just in case.


----------



## iphoneottawa

It seems most R+ stores open at 10 tomorrow. I'll also drop by a few. 
Good luck to all of us!


----------



## HawkEye123

Jabh123 said:


> let me know how that goes on your monday trek, i won't be able to get to an apple store on mon/tues/wed i can go this weekend but doubt they'll have any instock, looking for a 32gb, so i'll have to push my luck for thursday, and on that note, anyone know what the deliveries are like for thursdays? example, more 32gbs or more 16 gbs


I'll for sure let you know if I go. I hope I luck out.


----------



## mitchtheriault

Yay, there's a Rogers Plus right down the street from me. Really convenient because I live in Hamilton, and I really don't think my mom would want to drive me to Mississauga tomorrow morning.  They had a sign on their door on launch day that said they weren't getting any iPhone 4s on launch. Hopefully they will this time.


----------



## sir-loin

Great news about rogers getting some stock tomorrow, thanks for letting us know!

I will try my luck as well.. not sure if I will go to rideau though... may just try a rogers plus store.


----------



## mjollymo

I'm hoping I don't have to go to Rideau. Should this Rogers update be false, and they have no stock, then by the time I get to rideau it will likely be too late.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Is Apple getting any iP4s today at all?
I agree that Rogers can't be trusted as they said they will get stock yesterday also and that never happened.


----------



## mjollymo

No idea. I figure if anyone has any stock it would likely be Apple store. I know deliveries don't happen today, but maybe they did ration their stock over the week. Doesn't make a lot of sense why they would do that as a sale is a sale, but stranger things have happened.

If anyone is down at Rideau, let us know what the situation is!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Should we line up at Rogers stores or just show up at 10?


----------



## mjollymo

I'm just going to show up at 10. I'd like to try the Rogers Wireless at Billings Bridge which opens at 9:30, but they are a low traffic mall. If it is very limited quantities, I think they would focus on higher traffic outlets. Maybe I will save the trip and call just in case


----------



## Benito

I'll try the Rogers Plus near my house and take my chance with them around 10 am ish. Wish me luck.


----------



## tudorjd

When do you think Rogers gets shipments todAy?


----------



## tudorjd

The RP store I'm at is saying no stock... Think I might hang around for a delivery. Am I wasting my time?


----------



## bringonthenite

No Shipments in Halifax so far today although Wireless Wave does have one left for Virgin customers.


----------



## sir-loin

No line at billings bridge... also not open yet tho.. and the oos signs are still up... let us know how rideau is pls.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## mjollymo

Let me know if Billings did get any stock in. I'll make a run over there!


----------



## guitarwolf

bringonthenite said:


> No Shipments in Halifax so far today although Wireless Wave does have one left for Virgin customers.


No shipments to Halifax Rogers locations, you mean?

I popped by the Spring Garden location yesterday and they had none. He said to keep on checking back.

Fortunately, I'm currently unemployed so I have the luxury of actually being able to drop by every day!


----------



## bringonthenite

Yes, Rogers. AML & Rogers Plus store in the metro area.


----------



## guitarwolf

I don't think they get shipments on Saturday but I may drop by anyway. I've been going to the AML on Spring Garden. 
Cripes, the wait is bloody maddening!!


----------



## sir-loin

Billings bridge says no stock. Also they say "no deliveries on sat usually"...

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## mjollymo

Sounds like I might be wasting my time going to Rogers plus.


----------



## iphoneottawa

No iP4 here neither. (Ogilvie)


----------



## AndrewClarke

*Nothing in Stratford*

I just stopped by the Rogers Plus store in Stratford, ON. They got an email about some stores getting more stock but had nothing there yet. She figured the stores in the larger cities would get them first anyway.

Andrew.


----------



## mjollymo

None at college square. Said he heard a rumour ups would deliver some today, but hasn't seen anything yet. 

Said they are expecting a delivery august 11. Off to rideau since I have nothing better to do today!


----------



## Benito

I went to Rogers Plus store and was the first in line, but alas, no iPhone4's today.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Talked to Rogers guy and he also haven't heard of any delivery. They had a demo one that I played with for a few minutes as they were 4 people in front of me for iP also!
Looks very good!


----------



## mjollymo

Has anyone been out to rideau? Will I be wasting my time going out there?


----------



## MomentsofSanity

*London/St. Thomas*

No go around here. Store staff seem quite confused on the announcement of shipments today as they never get anything on a Saturday. 

Rogers REALLY needs to change this stupid policy of no phone/online orders. This is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## mitchtheriault

Don't waste your time with the Rogers Plus in Ancaster. They still have no iPhones.


----------



## ahollywood

Spoke to two Rogers Wireless outlets in Kanata a few minutes ago, and they seem to know nothing about a shipment..... 

Still hoping Monday at Rideau will be promising


----------



## iphoneottawa

MomentsofSanity said:


> Rogers REALLY needs to change this stupid policy of no phone/online orders. This is just getting ridiculous.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## ahollywood

Anyone else heading down on Monday ?

... To Rideau Apple Store that is


----------



## sir-loin

ahollywood said:


> Anyone else heading down on Monday ?
> 
> ... To Rideau Apple Store that is


I may try. But I have to be at work for 10 latest.


Ps. No delivery to billings.. I'm leaving, at least I got my plan changed while I was there..

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## ahollywood

Just spoke to Apple on Rideau and they said that they do not know when they are getting another shipment but it will most likely not been until end of next week......


Sooooo confused right now. Rogers released a statement saying there's a shipment today, yet Rogers say they have not heard anything about it and Apple who has been pushing out devices every day this week is now saying it's going to be a full 5 business days before they're getting another shipment.......


----------



## mjollymo

I'm about ready to throw in the towel. I feel like I'm chasing a ghost. 

I will just have to try and keep my 3G alive for another month or so, or whenever stock stabilizes


----------



## tudorjd

The only thing in stock in the whole eaton centre is a bunch of pissed off nerds!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Went to Rogers Gloucester, 11am, and nothing there neither.


----------



## mjollymo

Lol knowing my luck, by the time I get home people will start posing that stores are now in stock!


----------



## ahollywood

Anyone have any luck today or find out anything worthwhile?


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Montreal Apple store Ste-Catherine street is a no-go today.. do Apple stores get deliveries on weekends?


----------



## sir-loin

Bzzliteyr said:


> Montreal Apple store Ste-Catherine street is a no-go today.. do Apple stores get deliveries on weekends?


A few pages back multiple ppl say they do not get deliveries on sat.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## ahollywood

Who's going to Rideau on Monday??


----------



## iphoneottawa

Still nothing at Rogers.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Heading back home. $^#%] Red board!


----------



## modsuperstar

The Source at Square One has them in stock. Second level


----------



## MomentsofSanity

TBooth White Oaks mall in London has one 32Gb on Virgin mobile if it helps anyone.

Edit: wireless wave has a Bell 16gb.

Edit again: wireless wave westbound mall, one again for Virgin.


----------



## fyrefly

Seems hilarious that Rogers advertised that they'd have stock and got none. And Bell/Source/Virgin didn't advertise and has stock


----------



## iphoneottawa

fyrefly said:


> Seems hilarious that Rogers advertised that they'd have stock and got none. And Bell/Source/Virgin didn't advertise and has stock


It shows how well organized they are all. Or how Apple is playing all of them!


----------



## iphoneottawa

So did anyone got one today?


----------



## mjollymo

iphoneottawa said:


> So did anyone got one today?


Nope, and I think im done trying until I know a store actually has some stock. 

I feel like I'm chasing a ghost and it's getting too frustrating.


----------



## HawkEye123

Nope nothing today. Was told try on Monday. 

I might be going to an Apple Store on Monday as well.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Same feeling here. It's crazy the stock is so low!


----------



## HawkEye123

iphoneottawa said:


> Same feeling here. It's crazy the stock is so low!


Yea it's getting ridiculous. 

Hopefully next week stock will start flowing, maybe.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Check this out: Rogers trying to block a guy from their Forum because he asked if their getting more iPhones in! (3rd post)
Next Shipment Of Iphone 4? - Rogers Community


----------



## iphoneottawa

What a joke: The topic is closed!


----------



## Cliffy

Those new "community" forums are some what of a joke. They don't seem to understand how a community grows from a forum and are trying to stamp it out quickly. I could see how they might want things done, but they advertise it differently.


----------



## ahollywood

See all of you Iphone fanatics on Monday at Rideau. I'll most likely be the only chick there, looking super out of place!!


----------



## jayman

Today the bell store at Oshawa centre was quietly selling them to new customers and received two more boxes while I was buying mine. All 16 gb though.


----------



## Jabh123

anyone know what a good time to go to the square one apple location would be on wednesday? cause i won't be able to get to the apple store there until about 11, would that be too late?


----------



## Guest

Cliffy said:


> Those new "community" forums are some what of a joke. They don't seem to understand how a community grows from a forum and are trying to stamp it out quickly. I could see how they might want things done, but they advertise it differently.


A community forum that's run by the company it serves is always walking a razors edge and rarely turns out ideal for either party.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Ain't we lucky to have EhMac!
See you at rideau on Monday.


----------



## mjollymo

Maybe next weekend I will luck out. Or maybe I'm feeling a cold coming on that might force me to call in sick...


----------



## Victor18

Jabh123 said:


> anyone know what a good time to go to the square one apple location would be on wednesday? cause i won't be able to get to the apple store there until about 11, would that be too late?


I went to square one apple store location on Saturday and they only had 16 iphones left. There were like 32 people lined up. I asked the fifth person at the line and he said that he waited at 6:00 A.M, so 11 a.m would be too late. Also apple does get shipments everyday.


----------



## Victor18

Jabh123 said:


> anyone know what a good time to go to the square one apple location would be on wednesday? cause i won't be able to get to the apple store there until about 11, would that be too late?


I went to the square one apple store on friday and they only had 16 iphones with 32 ppl in line, so i was cut off. The person who works there told me that they get shipment everyday, but u gotta come rly early. I asked the ppl in front of the line and they all said they came around 6 am.


----------



## RSGGSR

Interesting data point!
I am in Scotland currently and there was no line up when the Apple store opened.

I popped in a little while later and had a chat with one of the employees - their release was June 24ish - and they have only recently (in the last week or so) cleared the "pre-orders".

I got the feeling that from every shipment they knocked a few off the list and the rest went to in-store shoppers. They currently don't have stock but I overheard that employee tell someone that they could check every day as they don't know what they will get in each shipment and it will be a first come first served.

Shane


----------



## tudorjd

This is our week!! I can feel it! 
If not..... I might just wait for the iPhone 4S!!!!!!


----------



## Jabh123

tudorjd said:


> This is our week!! I can feel it!
> If not..... I might just wait for the iPhone 4S!!!!!!


no man it's gonna be called the iPhone 4FA (fixed antenna) lol


----------



## mitchtheriault

hey guys just thought I'd say The Source at Square One still has iPhone 4s.


----------



## Jabh123

mitchtheriault said:


> hey guys just thought I'd say The Source at Square One still has iPhone 4s.


any word if they have 32gb's in stock for rogers?


----------



## mjollymo

I believe bell bought the source, so they are a bell only store.


----------



## tudorjd

source does bell and telus, maybe fido but no rogers


----------



## Jabh123

so what are all the palces to go to get a rogers iphone 4? other than rogers stores or apple


----------



## MomentsofSanity

Jabh123 said:


> so what are all the palces to go to get a rogers iphone 4? other than rogers stores or apple


TBooth, Wireless Wave, Future Shop, Best Buy, Costco.


----------



## mitchtheriault

Jabh123 said:


> any word if they have 32gb's in stock for rogers?


Haha, that's just what I asked, forgetting that they we're bought out by Bell last year. He said no and pointed to the giant Bell sign behind him. I went home iPhone-less today.


----------



## CantStop

I have a question, I'm currently not in a contract with any carrier right now but I want to be with telus, can I go to the apple store and register as a new customer and get my iphone or can I only get the iphone on a contract by going to telus stores? Does Apple only do HUPs or can new customers register there too for Telus, Rogers, Bell, etc?Thanks


----------



## Pitter

*HUPs, New Customers, and Apple Store Employees*



CantStop said:


> I have a question, I'm currently not in a contract with any carrier right now but I want to be with telus, can I go to the apple store and register as a new customer and get my iphone or can I only get the iphone on a contract by going to telus stores? Does Apple only do HUPs or can new customers register there too for Telus, Rogers, Bell, etc?Thanks


Hey,

I called the Apple Store in Ottawa (Rideau) late afternoon launch day to ask this question. They said they do HUPs and new activations. Not sure about Telus, but they do Rogers and Bell for sure (so it only makes sense that they'd do Telus as well).

HOWEVER, my friend called on Friday and was told that they've stopped doing activations because they take too long. So, according to this guy, they won't be doing new locked phones or HUPs for a little while until things calm down.

If there's one thing I've learned in the last week or so, though, it's that the people at Apple Store (Rideua at least) flat our lie when you ask iPhone4 stock related questions.

The first time I called they said it would be 3 weeks until they would get more phones, then they got stock on an almost daily basis. After a few days of that I called back, and the person I talked to wouldn't even admit to the fact that they had actually received stock since launch day!

From what I can gather from the last 27 pages of this forum, and my own personal experience is this:

1 - The only place that's going to see frequents of iPhone's in the next few weeks is an Apple Store.
2 - Apple Store's seem to get shipments almost every business day, although at least the Eaton's Centre location has had a day or two without shipments. From what I've read here, no Apple Store actually got new stock this Saturday, so weekend shipments don't happen.
3 - Shipments aren't always 32GB & 16GB units... sometimes it's one or the other.
4 - Shipments seem to come in around noon.
5 - Don't bother asking an Apple employee about stock, because they won't give you a straight answer anyway.

Based on this, I think I'm just going to chill out and wait a few weeks for things to die down a bit. As tempted as I am to go and line up, I do have a job... to skip an entire morning or work when there's not even a guaranteed shipment is just too hardcore for me (although I wouldn't put anybody else down for doing that).

Remember... all of the major companies (Rogers, Bell, Telus) all have their iPhone4 specials on until the end of Sept. The 6GB plans will be around until the end of Sept as well. Not to mention, they really REALLY want you to get one of these things, because it means you're roped into a 3yr contract with a $500 cancellation fee... so you can be sure that there will be plenty of stock before the end of Sept, or else they will extend their deals to make sure everybody who wants a unit gets one.

Good luck!


----------



## mitchtheriault

CantStop said:


> I have a question, I'm currently not in a contract with any carrier right now but I want to be with telus, can I go to the apple store and register as a new customer and get my iphone or can I only get the iphone on a contract by going to telus stores? Does Apple only do HUPs or can new customers register there too for Telus, Rogers, Bell, etc?Thanks


Yes, they do new customers, too.


----------



## Pitter

*Apple Store Rideau Activations*

I called the Apple Store Rideau (Ottawa) early last week an they said they were doing new activations and HUP's.

One of my friends went to the Apple Store Rideau on Friday, was lucky enough to be in line at the right time (I think around 9:30am), and got himself a fancy new iPhone4 (Rogers HUP).

Another one of my friends called Saturday asking about new activations/HUP's, and she was told they wouldn't be doing any more activations/hups until demand died down because they take too long...

Now... these are the same Apple Store employees that will not even admit on the phone that stock has arrived since launch day, and tell me new stock should be in anywhere from 1-3 weeks from the day I call...

I don't think you can really trust anything the Apple Store employees (at least in Ottawa) are saying.

On a side note... as much as I'd love to go Monday a.m. to see if I can get a phone, the fact that there was a day last week where the Apple Store in the Eaton's Centre didn't get a shipment makes it pretty much impossible for me to skip a morning of work "hoping" that a shipment of phones will actually come in.

Sometimes I wonder why I want this phone so badly. 

Remember, all of the great iPhone deals (including the 6GB data plans) will be around until the end of Sept. That's what I keep telling myself anyway...


----------



## CantStop

mitchtheriault said:


> Yes, they do new customers, too.



Thank you


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good night everyone. 
*Happy iPhone hunting tomorrow.*


----------



## mjollymo

I wish I had tomorrow off!


----------



## bringonthenite

How about a little 32gb Halifax love Rogers!!!!!!!!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Yes, Apple, send some 32s to Rogers PLZ!


----------



## ahollywood

Can someone please tell me where I should lineup tomorrow morning? I am not super familiar with where the Apple store is located in Rideau, therefore I have no idea which door to go to in the morning...


----------



## sir-loin

ahollywood said:


> Can someone please tell me where I should lineup tomorrow morning? I am not super familiar with where the Apple store is located in Rideau, therefore I have no idea which door to go to in the morning...


I'm not sure where people lineup before the mall opens, but it is located on the second floor, between Sears and the escalators going down to rich tree bakery.

There is a map online : http://www.rideaucentre.net/en/stores/apple

Nicholas entrance is closest, but I have no idea which doors open first. The end of last week there were between 10-15 people when I walked by around 9ish. The store opens at 9:30.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## ahollywood

iphoneottawa said:


> Good night everyone.
> *Happy iPhone hunting tomorrow.*


Here at rideau now, already 15 or so people waiting on line!!!! Craziness!!! Store only opens at 9:30!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good luck!
I'm sure there will be a shipment today at Rideau. 
I'm hoping that some will go to Rogers also.


----------



## crodrigues

I got here at the Rideau store at 7:20am. 5th in line. Hopefully they will get a bunch of 32GBs today so I can get two. 

CR


----------



## bringonthenite

Nothing in Halifax so far today.


----------



## guitarwolf

bringonthenite said:


> Nothing in Halifax so far today.


Damn! Which stores have you been checking, btw?


----------



## bringonthenite

Rogers Plus & AML locations in Metro.


----------



## undauntedmobi

crodrigues said:


> I got here at the Rideau store at 7:20am. 5th in line. Hopefully they will get a bunch of 32GBs today so I can get two.
> 
> CR


How long is the line now? Considering going down at lunch. Or will that be too late?


----------



## crodrigues

undauntedmobi said:


> How long is the line now? Considering going down at lunch. Or will that be too late?


At least 30 people now. They came out and said so far no phones in so everyone standing in line is here in the hope they will get some stock in this morning.

CR


----------



## Pitter

*Line*

Although I can't make it down to Rideau today, my friend picked one up there on Friday. He was about 45th in line and still got a 32GB unit (however, he said that was only because it seemed a lot of people ahead of him wanted 16GB units).

Of course, there's no guarantee they will get ANY phones today, it does sound like the shipments are a reasonable number of units.


----------



## fyrefly

Pics of the Line at Eaton Centre from Twitter Users:

Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/n6mpwnj - Uploaded by jeffhiggins


----------



## psxp

No phones at Rogers HQ store. Guy said on launch day they only got about 20 of each as well! Lol!


----------



## tudorjd

any update on eaton centre?


----------



## sir-loin

ahollywood said:


> Here at rideau now, already 15 or so people waiting on line!!!! Craziness!!! Store only opens at 9:30!


Any news yet?


----------



## Pitter

*None at Rideau today*

Friend of mine was in line. Apple guy came out around 11am and said the shipment arrived, but no phones. Line is gone.


----------



## kydee6039

Just left eaton centre - about 50 people in line and manager said they got enough stock for everyone to get one - didn't feel like waiting in line but for anyone interested you probably have a good chance - lots of 32 gig molds she said.


----------



## Pitter

sir-loin said:


> Any news yet?


No phones for Rideau today. A friend of mine was in line. He said an employee came out around 11am and told them no phones came on their delivery today. Line is gone.


----------



## Dpcottawa

None at rideau after waiting in line till 9:30 lol...


----------



## mastdesi

i think there getting stocks now but 32 gb's. Laval, quebec just got some 32gb's


----------



## sir-loin

Dpcottawa said:


> None at rideau after waiting in line till 9:30 lol...


Aren't the deliveries usually around 10:30-13:00 ? I would have waited a bit longer...


----------



## ScorpioCa

How many people in line at the Rideau?


----------



## Dpcottawa

sir-loin said:


> Aren't the deliveries usually around 10:30-13:00 ? I would have waited a bit longer...


I would o too but the guy working there said there werent getting any today...


----------



## Dpcottawa

ScorpioCa said:


> How many people in line at the Rideau?


Around 9 there was at least 20


----------



## mjollymo

Dpcottawa said:


> I would o too but the guy working there said there werent getting any today...


I believe some people were told by Apple employees that same thing last week, then an hour or two later, bam iphones in stock.


----------



## Dpcottawa

mjollymo said:


> I believe some people were told by Apple employees that same thing last week, then an hour or two later, bam iphones in stock.


If thats the case im going back tomorrow morning and im going to have a talk with this guy...


----------



## Dpcottawa

Just called rideau and none in stock


----------



## ahollywood

Was at Rideau this morning from 8am until noon and nothing. Saw a UPS shipment come in at 10:50am, but there were no Iphones in the delivery. Manager told everyone they werent getting another shipment today and to try back tomorrow because they 'may get a shipment tomorrow'. Waste of bloody time. Was 8th in line dod dmnt


----------



## mjollymo

Good thing I didn't call in sick today then!


----------



## undauntedmobi

The rideau greeter said they didnt expect any until later in the week but to call in the morning before coming out. I don't see how that makes sense.


----------



## canexsu

I line up at Square One at 7:15 Friday morning. I was third in line. The manager opened the doors at 9 rather than 10, which was incredibly nice of her. I was out of there in 15 minutes. No problems with Rogers doing the HUP. She let us in 2 people at a time, and because I was let in quickly after she opened, I don't really know how long it took to get through the line. She did stress that we need at least 1 piece of government issued photo ID, and that it was the carrier's rule, not Apple's. They only had 1 32GB, and the rest were the 16s, so I got a 16GB, which is more than I really needed anyway. Thrilled with it so far, but no one to test Facetime with yet.


----------



## andreww

Eaton Center is back in business with about 80 people in line. Not sure what their stock is.


----------



## Rounder

undauntedmobi said:


> The rideau greeter said they didnt expect any until later in the week but to call in the morning before coming out. I don't see how that makes sense.


Yeah don't do that. Last Tuesday I called at 11am and they told me they didn't get any, and I showed up at 4pm and they had gotten a shipment at 9am and still had some. So if I would have gone by their word, my girlfriend wouldn't have her phone.


----------



## thewalrusnp

I called at 11h00 this morning and none has been received at the Ste-Catherine Apple Store in Montreal.


----------



## slightbleeding

square one gots none. kicked out by security!


----------



## fyrefly

Eaton Centre is sold out. They're letting people line up but saying it's "highly unlikely" people beyond a certain point in line will get a phone.


----------



## CantStop

Where do you guys lineup at square 1?


----------



## slightbleeding

today there was a lineup right outside the store then it was closed off and you had to line up at the Victoria Secret wall


----------



## HawkEye123

Well I never went to the Apple Store today. Going to go tomorrow, and hopefully get a 32GB. 

I love how the Rogers Redboard says that the Saturday date was wrong, (clearly) and that the stock is supposed to get to stores today, ya so much for that. I called 8 Rogers stores and nothing. 

Way to go Rogers!


----------



## tudorjd

Got my iphone 4 today after four hours in line. (I started as #52 in line at 11:30am)
Just wanted to check in to say thanks for all the info, tips and camaraderie through this VERY trying ordeal. 
Now that I have the iPhone in my pocket, I have to say this was a bit of an adventure and at times was ALMOST fun. Sort of like Geocaching? Met some great folks, shared some good line-up stories, and harassed the hell out of every Rogers store around. (they deserve every iPhone question they get, for all the bad info they've been giving out!! Utter lies! They are trying to keep ppl from giving up on them and buying a Bell phone, which REALLY is in stock BTW)

So farewell fellow geeks. See you next July! (and save me a spot at the front of the line!)


----------



## sir-loin

Glad to hear you got one. What we need everyone to do is wait untill 5pm before lining up. That way we ppl who work can get a shot at one 

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## mjollymo

sir-loin said:


> Glad to hear you got one. What we need everyone to do is wait untill 5pm before lining up. That way we ppl who work can get a shot at one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One


+1 please and thank you!


----------



## Jabh123

canexsu said:


> I line up at Square One at 7:15 Friday morning. I was third in line. The manager opened the doors at 9 rather than 10, which was incredibly nice of her. I was out of there in 15 minutes. No problems with Rogers doing the HUP. She let us in 2 people at a time, and because I was let in quickly after she opened, I don't really know how long it took to get through the line. She did stress that we need at least 1 piece of government issued photo ID, and that it was the carrier's rule, not Apple's. They only had 1 32GB, and the rest were the 16s, so I got a 16GB, which is more than I really needed anyway. Thrilled with it so far, but no one to test Facetime with yet.


when you lined up in the morning were the mall doors closed? and if so what doors did you line up at? if you could just point it out on this map 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2249/2259848074_7b69b02230_o.jpg 
and what time do you think is a good time to start lining up, becuase i have class wednesday and might not be able to get there until 11, but thursday morning i can get there for anytime 
thanks for any and all info


----------



## iphoneottawa

Update from No nothings at Rogers:
UPDATE (August 9, 2010, 1:05 PM) Hi everyone. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused this past weekend as many of you expected iPhone 4 to be back in stock at our stores. In an effort to get devices available as soon as possible, we are expediting all shipments to stores outside our normal process. Unfortunately, there was a miscommunication on Friday and stock was not available as expected on Saturday.

We are trying to be as transparent as possible and provide you with timely information. Obviously, this isn’t a perfect process and we appreciate your patience. Stock that was en route Friday will be arriving in some stores today. Additional inventory will be arriving throughout the week. Due to high demand and limited quantities, we strongly recommend that you call ahead to ensure that iPhones are in stock.
Keith McArthur is Senior Director of Social Media at Rogers.


----------



## iphoneottawa

iphoneottawa said:


> Update Stock that was en route Friday will be arriving in some stores today.
> Keith McArthur is Senior Director of Social Media at Rogers.


 And of course that never happened!


----------



## HawkEye123

iphoneottawa said:


> Update from No nothings at Rogers:
> UPDATE (August 9, 2010, 1:05 PM) Hi everyone. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused this past weekend as many of you expected iPhone 4 to be back in stock at our stores. In an effort to get devices available as soon as possible, we are expediting all shipments to stores outside our normal process. Unfortunately, there was a miscommunication on Friday and stock was not available as expected on Saturday.
> 
> We are trying to be as transparent as possible and provide you with timely information. Obviously, this isn’t a perfect process and we appreciate your patience. Stock that was en route Friday will be arriving in some stores today. Additional inventory will be arriving throughout the week. Due to high demand and limited quantities, we strongly recommend that you call ahead to ensure that iPhones are in stock.
> Keith McArthur is Senior Director of Social Media at Rogers.


Yea clearly there was a screw up.

Also, so much for stores receiving that stock today. I called 8 Rogers stores and nothing.


----------



## sir-loin

Given how little stock they received on launch, I don't Know why they even bothered to say anything.
I at least got my plan changed on sat in store, but then had to call back because they screwed it up like usual.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## iphoneottawa

I'm keeping hope!
Comm'on Apple, send some 32s to Rogers.


----------



## HawkEye123

I'm counting on the Apple Store tomorrow for a 32GB. Please let it be.


----------



## sir-loin

HawkEye123 said:


> I'm counting on the Apple Store tomorrow for a 32GB. Please let it be.


+1

Also can you post a msg/pm if they get any in? Ill bring you a coffee Lol

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## HawkEye123

sir-loin said:


> +1
> 
> Also can you post a msg/pm if they get any in? Ill bring you a coffee Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One


Haha. Unfortunately I sold my 3GS last month, so I don't have any kind of smartphone or anything to post updates. I for sure would if I did. That's why I gotta get an iPhone 4 ASAP! 

Next year I'm keeping my iPhone until I have the new one in my hands. Not going through all this again.


----------



## undauntedmobi

I'm planning to go to Rideau on Wed. Good luck to those of you in line tomorrow!


----------



## iphoneottawa

No iPhone in Montreal on Monday:
http://www.montrealgazette.com/mobile/iphone/story.html?id=3377370


----------



## Bzzliteyr

07:49 - I'm 13th in line at the Ste-Catherine store. Not sure why I didn't think of hitting up one of the other two but we'll see how this goes. I drove down from Quebec City and hope it will be worth my while!!


----------



## champcar

What door do you use to get in at Eaton Centre.

Thank You


----------



## ScorpioCa

anyone at the Rideau Centre yet? How many in line?
I should be there by nine - hope the 32s will meet me there around 10!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good luck to all. I hope Rogers will get a few 32s also.


----------



## sir-loin

ScorpioCa said:


> anyone at the Rideau Centre yet? How many in line?
> I should be there by nine - hope the 32s will meet me there around 10!


Good luck! Let us know how the line is at 9.

I will be passing by around 9:30. I have a meeting to be at though, so I wont be able to stop.

Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Standing beside a guy that was in line yesterday, he said there were 10 sold in front of him at the Ste-Cath store. They sold them 2 per customer and the first 5 in line took two each. 

Not everything you read in the media is true?!? Omg!!


----------



## iphoneottawa

LOL! thanks for the real story. 
They should limit it to one per customer.


----------



## ScorpioCa

Well, at Rideau and there's about 25 of us... Hope the phones show up too.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Seems the first time he was in line they limited it to one each.


----------



## Dpcottawa

ScorpioCa said:


> Well, at Rideau and there's about 25 of us... Hope the phones show up too.


Please let us now if there is some


----------



## ScorpioCa

50 of us in line at rideau - they said they have none but also said they didn't know if they would get any - so that's better than "we're not getting any today". Fingers crossed.


----------



## sir-loin

ScorpioCa said:


> 50 of us in line at rideau - they said they have none but also said they didn't know if they would get any - so that's better than "we're not getting any today". Fingers crossed.


Just passed by you all in line... definitely a lot of people now as you said. Good luck!


----------



## groovetube

There's STILL lineups?

good god. It'll be 2011 before anyone can get one of these things.


----------



## champcar

Eaton Centre sold out at 9:10 am. First time and last time I line up.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

champcar said:


> Eaton Centre sold out at 9:10 am. First time and last time I line up.


Do you know how many they had?


----------



## andreww

Bzzliteyr said:


> Do you know how many they had?


I was there at 9:30.. Still had 32GB version.


----------



## iphoneottawa

groovetube said:


> There's STILL lineups?
> 
> good god. It'll be 2011 before anyone can get one of these things.


It's CRAZY!


----------



## Ekasra

Does anyone know if the Apple store is doing upgrades? Or do I need to stick to waiting for the Rogers stores to get more.


----------



## andreww

They certainly are doing upgrades.


----------



## ScorpioCa

Well it's official -rideau just said no phones today - check back later this week maybe, maybe not...


----------



## champcar

andreww said:


> I was there at 9:30.. Still had 32GB version.



The girl came down the line at 9:10. She said they had enough up to a certain place in line. I was not in that place.


----------



## groovetube

at what point do we think apple will actually have, enough iphones so we don't have to line up like cattle?


----------



## iphoneottawa

Doesn't seem that any arrived in Ottawa today


----------



## iphoneottawa

groovetube said:


> at what point do we think apple will actually have, enough iphones so we don't have to line up like cattle?


I don't know about iPhones but for Wii it took months before there were enough stocks. 
At least with Wii all the stores were getting them so lines were shorter.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Apple store downtown Montreal update: I am now ninth in line. UPS guy walking by to another store mentioned a delayed flight which coincides with what the apple rep said. She passed the word earlier that they were in fact waiting on a shipment. We'll see!


----------



## ethanlechcharles

iphoneottawa said:


> I don't know about iPhones but for Wii it took months before there were enough stocks.
> At least with Wii all the stores were getting them so lines were shorter.


i feel like with Wii though they wouldn't have been able to ship as many. And they were weekly shipments, not daily. At least not where I was trying to buy them. 

I'm being hopeful, but I think they'll be at least be available to order by phone before the end of the month.


----------



## andreww

I really don't understand why they don't separate the line for unlocked and carrier upgrades. 

As for the lineups? I don't see an end for some time. For a lot of people they can pick up this phone for $160. if they don't want it they can easily sell it for $600. If they do they can sell their previous phone for more than they paid for a new one! Why wouldn't their be a lineup? Anybody who is eligible for an upgrade and chooses not to are just stupid IMO.


----------



## thewalrusnp

Bzzliteyr said:


> Apple store downtown Montreal update: I am now ninth in line. UPS guy walking by to another store mentioned a delayed flight which coincides with what the apple rep said. She passed the word earlier that they were in fact waiting on a shipment. We'll see!


How big is the line right now?


----------



## luvboatcapn

*Got some love from rogers!*

Got a 32GB and a 16GB upgrade from 3GS at Rogers Plus Highland Hills in Kitchener Ontario this morning…total crapshoot and I lucked out. I called at 11:06 am and they had just opened them…requested my phones and they said I had an hour to be there or they were fair game.

It is literally a 2 minute drive for me…by the time I got there all 14 (I think 8×16GB and 6×32GB) that they received were being held for others that were given the 60 minute deadline…after that they are put on hold for others.

Customer service at this store was VERY professional and has maintained that every time I have called the past week…unfortunately I cannot say the same for the other 6 Rogers Plus locations I have also been regularly calling…either never answering or forwarding to voicemail…or just downright rude.

I understand how frustrating this would be for an employee trying to do their job…but we are only doing as we have been instructed to do by Rogers..


----------



## Kalandino

Called Fairview in Pointe Claire at 10am and 12:15pm. Both times was told no shipment and don't know when next one will be.


----------



## sir-loin

lets hope for a 5pm delivery! lol


----------



## Paul82

When I got mine they were periodically separating the line those buying unlocked who had received a cards that showed there was stick for them were pulled out and allowed to purchase more quickly forgoing the in store activation process that eats up so much time.


----------



## fyrefly

They run the line in a first-come, first-served basis. Regardless of carrier upgrade or unlocked. Unlocked people get in and get out quicker, but they get no priority based on buying unlocked (ie: Unlocked people who join a line at 2pm can't jump ahead and take phones from those waiting since 10am for a carrier upgrade).


----------



## cutra

I guess there is nothing much in Toronto....


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Apple store manager just came out and apologized saying there'd be no iPhones today. 

Bummer.


----------



## ethanlechcharles

Seems like everyone BUT Apple stores are receiving them today. 
Neat.


----------



## andreww

fyrefly said:


> They run the line in a first-come, first-served basis. Regardless of carrier upgrade or unlocked. Unlocked people get in and get out quicker, but they get no priority based on buying unlocked (ie: Unlocked people who join a line at 2pm can't jump ahead and take phones from those waiting since 10am for a carrier upgrade).



Are they different stock or do they basically lock the phone in the activation? If they are separate stock, I see no reason in making people wait. If all the phones start out unlocked however, I can see why they do it.


----------



## CantStop

I'm planning to go tommorow at square one. Does anyone know what time the mall opens and if it's not open early, where is the lineup?


----------



## TenBlade

Roger's Corp store at the mall in Windsor got 16 in today, 5 32's, and 11 16's. Being there every day when the shipments come in finally paid off. Called a couple friends as soon as they opened the box and I saw the phones, and they made it in time to each get a 16. 

I just feel bad for the other people who didn't get one, since apparently nowhere else in Windsor got any today.


----------



## thewalrusnp

Bzzliteyr said:


> Apple store manager just came out and apologized saying there'd be no iPhones today.
> 
> Bummer.


Just to be sure, you waited to whole day just to being told that they would not receive any iPhone today? Good job Apple. :clap:


----------



## wonderings

I just picked one up today. It helps to have inside sources letting you know when a shipment comes in


----------



## Benito

wonderings said:


> I just picked one up today. It helps to have inside sources letting you know when a shipment comes in



Now that you got yours can you PM me when you find out the next shipment will be in?


----------



## Paul82

andreww said:


> Are they different stock or do they basically lock the phone in the activation? If they are separate stock, I see no reason in making people wait. If all the phones start out unlocked however, I can see why they do it.


It's all the same stock as far as I know... This is just my theory from the way the activation process went in store but the phone is locked to whatever carrier sim is in it the first time it is connected to iTunes as the apple chick was sure to make sure the sim was in it before connecting to iTunes for activation, anyone buying an unlocked phone might be able to provide more insight but would assume if no sim is in when fist connected it is permanently unlocked.


----------



## Asherek

Benito said:


> Now that you got yours can you PM me when you find out the next shipment will be in?


Same, I'd like to know for Friday if possible please.


----------



## sir-loin

Paul82 said:


> It's all the same stock as far as I know... This is just my theory from the way the activation process went in store but the phone is locked to whatever carrier sim is in it the first time it is connected to iTunes as the apple chick was sure to make sure the sim was in it before connecting to iTunes for activation, anyone buying an unlocked phone might be able to provide more insight but would assume if no sim is in when fist connected it is permanently unlocked.


I also think this is the way it works. We had some old iPhone 3G phones unlocked for us at work by a cell phone company rep(or reseller  I'm not sure). She told us not to connect the phones to itunes until we had taken out our old sim cards and put the new ones in (or it would re-lock to that carrier).


----------



## Rounder

Paul82 said:


> It's all the same stock as far as I know... This is just my theory from the way the activation process went in store but the phone is locked to whatever carrier sim is in it the first time it is connected to iTunes as the apple chick was sure to make sure the sim was in it before connecting to iTunes for activation, anyone buying an unlocked phone might be able to provide more insight but would assume if no sim is in when fist connected it is permanently unlocked.


No the process is done through scanning certain codes. They have codes for Rogers / Fido / Bell / Telus and 1 for unlocked. When they scan this in at sale, it ties your IMEI with whichever one they registered you with. That's how the process is done. I'm 98% sure as I saw it done 5 times (bought 5) and I also asked the Apple Store guy and that's what he said.


----------



## HawkEye123

Well guys, I finally got myself an iPhone 4 today. 

Here's the story:

Showed up at Fairview (Toronto) at around 8:30 am. A little later an employee comes out saying that they have none in stock at the moment, so we just waited. They got a shipment in at around 10:30-11 am, but no iPhones. 

After that they told everyone that they aren't getting anymore shipments for the day and that waiting wouldn't be worth it. Two security guards even came and told everyone that they weren't getting any more shipments. After hearing the bad news, about 30 people left. That put me from around 45th in line, to about 17th give or take. We debated whether to stay or leave, we ended up staying, but we were very close to leaving.

About 15 people stayed and held out in hopes of a shipment. At about 12:00 or so, an employee comes out and says that they received a shipment of both sizes. So after waiting a bit more, she came out and took our names, what we wanted (device only or upgrade), and what size we wanted.

About 3 hours later we finally got inside the store, and were in and out in 15 minutes or so.

All in all, we waited about 7 hours and a bit, from arriving, until leaving with my iPhone 4. 

I just got back from BestBuy with a case, I know about the free case program, but I had to get a case for it today because I want to protect it. I'll just order another case, hey it's free! 

So there you have it, a long winded tale of waiting. Waiting can sometimes pay off, today is proof.


----------



## Jabh123

nice job hawkeye, congrats on finally getting the phone
but anyone know what a good time to go to the apple store square one tomorrow would be? i won't be able to make it until about 11am. if that's too late what would be a good time to go on the thursday? i have all day off from work, and what door should i go to and wait if i have to go before the mall opens?


----------



## cutra

HawkEye123 said:


> Well guys, I finally got myself an iPhone 4 today.
> 
> Here's the story:
> 
> Showed up at Fairview (Toronto) at around 8:30 am. A little later an employee comes out saying that they have none in stock at the moment, so we just waited. They got a shipment in at around 10:30-11 am, but no iPhones.
> 
> After that they told everyone that they aren't getting anymore shipments for the day and that waiting wouldn't be worth it. Two security guards even came and told everyone that they weren't getting any more shipments. After hearing the bad news, about 30 people left. That put me from around 45th in line, to about 17th give or take. We debated whether to stay or leave, we ended up staying, but we were very close to leaving.
> 
> About 15 people stayed and held out in hopes of a shipment. At about 12:00 or so, an employee comes out and says that they received a shipment of both sizes. So after waiting a bit more, she came out and took our names, what we wanted (device only or upgrade), and what size we wanted.
> 
> About 3 hours later we finally got inside the store, and were in and out in 15 minutes or so.
> 
> All in all, we waited about 7 hours and a bit, from arriving, until leaving with my iPhone 4.
> 
> I just got back from BestBuy with a case, I know about the free case program, but I had to get a case for it today because I want to protect it. I'll just order another case, hey it's free!
> 
> So there you have it, a long winded tale of waiting. Waiting can sometimes pay off, today is proof.


Great going buddy....
My brother is dying for one as his phone fell and cracked now he's using some old ghetto phone..lol....


----------



## maximusbibicus

Casually shopping at Vaughan Mills today with the iPhone being the last thing on my mind. Sign in the Rogers store says "iPhone 4 Out Of Stock".....but some guy was walking out with one. Peaked in, no line, asked if they had any and yes, they just got a shipment. Got a 32GB and a 16GB (for the Wifey). In and out in 15 min. 

THATS how its done.


----------



## cutra

HawkEye123 said:


> Well guys, I finally got myself an iPhone 4 today.
> 
> Here's the story:
> 
> Showed up at Fairview (Toronto) at around 8:30 am. A little later an employee comes out saying that they have none in stock at the moment, so we just waited. They got a shipment in at around 10:30-11 am, but no iPhones.
> 
> After that they told everyone that they aren't getting anymore shipments for the day and that waiting wouldn't be worth it. Two security guards even came and told everyone that they weren't getting any more shipments. After hearing the bad news, about 30 people left. That put me from around 45th in line, to about 17th give or take. We debated whether to stay or leave, we ended up staying, but we were very close to leaving.
> 
> About 15 people stayed and held out in hopes of a shipment. At about 12:00 or so, an employee comes out and says that they received a shipment of both sizes. So after waiting a bit more, she came out and took our names, what we wanted (device only or upgrade), and what size we wanted.
> 
> About 3 hours later we finally got inside the store, and were in and out in 15 minutes or so.
> 
> All in all, we waited about 7 hours and a bit, from arriving, until leaving with my iPhone 4.
> 
> I just got back from BestBuy with a case, I know about the free case program, but I had to get a case for it today because I want to protect it. I'll just order another case, hey it's free!
> 
> So there you have it, a long winded tale of waiting. Waiting can sometimes pay off, today is proof.





maximusbibicus said:


> Casually shopping at Vaughan Mills today with the iPhone being the last thing on my mind. Sign in the Rogers store says "iPhone 4 Out Of Stock".....but some guy was walking out with one. Peaked in, no line, asked if they had any and yes, they just got a shipment. Got a 32GB and a 16GB (for the Wifey). In and out in 15 min.
> 
> THATS how its done.


nicely done man!
anyone have an experience like that at a Fido store?


----------



## Crystal009

Hawkeye, you are making me want to actually go to an Apple store and line up at 8:30am...But man, I dunno if I can bring myself to do it. Would 9:30am be too late I'm wondering...*sigh* See I wasn't even considering this, I want to avoid this hell until next month but you got lucky (after 7 hours or so, but still). What a dilemma! Does anyone know if the Apple store at Yorkdale (Toronto) gets iPhones on Friday...I don't think anyone knows but it doesn't hurt to ask. UGH! This hurts.


----------



## iphoneottawa

maximusbibicus said:


> Casually shopping at Vaughan Mills today with the iPhone being the last thing on my mind. Sign in the Rogers store says "iPhone 4 Out Of Stock".....but some guy was walking out with one. Peaked in, no line, asked if they had any and yes, they just got a shipment. Got a 32GB and a 16GB (for the Wifey). In and out in 15 min.
> 
> THATS how its done.


Well I think I talk for lots of people here when I say:


I HATE YOU!







Just kidding! I hope that will happen to me also. Enjoy the iP4s!


----------



## champcar

27th in line at Eaton Centre @ 8:16am. We shall see


----------



## undauntedmobi

4th in line at Rideau


----------



## phphreak

HawkEye123 said:


> Well guys, I finally got myself an iPhone 4 today.
> 
> Here's the story:
> 
> Showed up at Fairview (Toronto) at around 8:30 am. A little later an employee comes out saying that they have none in stock at the moment, so we just waited. They got a shipment in at around 10:30-11 am, but no iPhones.
> 
> After that they told everyone that they aren't getting anymore shipments for the day and that waiting wouldn't be worth it. Two security guards even came and told everyone that they weren't getting any more shipments. After hearing the bad news, about 30 people left. That put me from around 45th in line, to about 17th give or take. We debated whether to stay or leave, we ended up staying, but we were very close to leaving.
> 
> About 15 people stayed and held out in hopes of a shipment. At about 12:00 or so, an employee comes out and says that they received a shipment of both sizes. So after waiting a bit more, she came out and took our names, what we wanted (device only or upgrade), and what size we wanted.
> 
> About 3 hours later we finally got inside the store, and were in and out in 15 minutes or so.
> 
> All in all, we waited about 7 hours and a bit, from arriving, until leaving with my iPhone 4.
> 
> I just got back from BestBuy with a case, I know about the free case program, but I had to get a case for it today because I want to protect it. I'll just order another case, hey it's free!
> 
> So there you have it, a long winded tale of waiting. Waiting can sometimes pay off, today is proof.


Good job! I know someone who left that line when they told everyone that they wouldn't get any stock that day. I told them to stay in line and they didn't listen to me. 

I stood in line for 4.5 hrs at square one to get my phone. Well worth it.


----------



## Jabh123

phphreak, when you went to square one what time did you end up lining up at? and about how many people were in line?


----------



## cutra

Does anyone know how the supply is at the fido store or can you also just go to the Apple store for a hardware upgrade if someone is on Fido?


----------



## snipes

cutra said:


> Does anyone know how the supply is at the fido store or can you also just go to the Apple store for a hardware upgrade if someone is on Fido?


Apple store will do hardware upgrades for FIDO. I did a Rogers HUP there.


----------



## jakey

cutra said:


> Does anyone know how the supply is at the fido store or can you also just go to the Apple store for a hardware upgrade if someone is on Fido?





snipes said:


> Apple store will do hardware upgrades for FIDO. I did a Rogers HUP there.


This is true, that's what I did.


----------



## sir-loin

undauntedmobi said:


> 4th in line at Rideau


Good Luck! ps. I saw a UPS truck headed towards Rideau center at around 9:25ish... (could be for anything lol) also about 20 people in line around that time (didn't count, just a guess).

Post back if they get any! Thanks!


----------



## Artofilm

Anyone know any news about SquareOne Mississauga?


----------



## Deathlok2001

I can confirm that any day (could even be today) the APPLE stores in Edmonton will get their 3rd shipment of iPhone 4s. So fret not, it will be yours soon!


----------



## champcar

Nothing at Eaton Centre yet 10:15am


----------



## Jabh123

Artofilm said:


> Anyone know any news about SquareOne Mississauga?


At square one now, theres like 15 people waiting, but no iphones, just waiting it out t seems until the next shipment


----------



## ericlewis91

went by my mall at 12 last night (masonville, london ontario)

and there was people waiting for a shipment tommorow.


----------



## dmenava

*WTF Can I get an iP4 in Vancouver?*

I live in Surrey BC in the GVRD....I've looked almost everywhere for this bloody thing...Any one have a clue where and when these bastards are coming to my area?


----------



## sir-loin

dmenava said:


> I live in Surrey BC in the GVRD....I've looked almost everywhere for this bloody thing...Any one have a clue where and when these bastards are coming to my area?


lol why did that make me think of bubbles and the Green Bastard from parts unknown..

I don't think anyone will know for sure when anyone is getting anything... Its all guesswork.


----------



## crodrigues

Any news on the Rideau Store in Ottawa today?

CR


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Posting thus from the Ste Catherine street Apple store. 

Can anyone confirm any stock in any Apple stores?!? This is incredibly frustrating!!


----------



## kev4pres

Anything KW area that we know of? I hate harassing the stores with consistant phone calls.


----------



## jigamanz

Does anyone know anything about rogers stores in pickering? or anywhere in durham or scarborough? thanks.


----------



## jigamanz

Artofilm said:


> Anyone know any news about SquareOne Mississauga?


They received a shipment yesterday apparently. Doubt they would get one today.


----------



## figo

Rogers stores in the Mississauga area received ship yesterday. 5- 8 units per store.

Still looking but not in a rush.


----------



## morning_bird

I got mine from customer relations at rogers yesterday and its already on the way to my house!!! ahh i cant believe it im soo happy!!


----------



## ScorpioCa

Rideau update... They've come out and asked to form a single file... But that's it so far


----------



## ahollywood

*Ottawa - Rideau?*

Sat infront of Rideau store both on Monday and Tuesday from 7:40am until noon. Each day said no Iphones were received in order and would not receive any until end of week. Anyone have any luck today at the Rideau store? I called but we all know they are super helpful there..


----------



## crodrigues

How many people at the Rideau Store now?

CR


----------



## dmenava

*Ip4?! Where ?!*



morning_bird said:


> I got mine from customer relations at rogers yesterday and its already on the way to my house!!! ahh i cant believe it im soo happy!!


How did you get that to happen?


----------



## morning_bird

well at first i found out that bell actually had iphones available for purchase and you would be shipped it within 14 days. so i thought well, my three year contract with rogers is over within four months, i might as well call rogers and inquire about cancelling my plan so that i could order one from bell and start a new contract there. i basically explained to the customer service rep that i was disappointed rogers didn't have any and was aware they wouldn't really know when they had any in stock. she was really sympathetic and said that she was going to check the stock through customer relations. she said that she just so happened to have a single 16g ip4 and suggested i snatch it up quickly as she's seen other ip4's in stock periodically that get snatched up in seconds. i guess it was just a complete fluke! after she secured the iphone, we talked about plans and i managed to get a really nice deal on top of all of that! 

i'm so completely grateful to rogers, i've been a long time customer, so perhaps it has something to do with that, and of course the way you talk to them! being courteous i find always helps of course! this service rep genuinely cared to take over half an hour to see what kind of savings she could get for me and made sure i was completely satisfied! 

and the best part is...it's on route to my door as we speak!! :love2:


----------



## Kalandino

Fairview Pointe Claire received 1st batch at 10:30 am (30 phones). 2nd batch came in at 11:30 am (they won't say how many). People are walking in and getting their names put on a list so I guess they still have some. 
I've been here since 9 am. Was 10th in line. Have 32gb waiting to be activated. Activation is taking forever. They are plagued with slow network and printer problems.


----------



## ahollywood

Just spoke with Apple Store on Rideau, says they received an order of Iphones and they have 'plenty'........ just a heads up


----------



## Kalandino

Fairview Pointe-Claire received 30 at 10:30 am and another shipment at 11:30 (wouldn't tell us how many). 
People are still walking in and getting their names on a list so they might still have. 
Been here since 9am and was 10th in line. Have a 32gb waiting to be activated. Having network and printer problems so activation is turning into a nightmare.


----------



## Ekasra

Any news on Rideau? Is it worth it to come now?


----------



## mjollymo

How many people are at rideau?

If the line isn't too bad, I may try to duck out of work early...


----------



## undauntedmobi

Just got my ip4 32gb at rideau. There was about 20 in line. Looks like they have plenty!


----------



## crodrigues

15 people in front of me at the Rideau. Just got 2 32GBs! One hour wait from now due to the upgrade process!
So far they seem to have at least 100 units.

CR


----------



## mjollymo

undauntedmobi said:


> Just got my ip4 32gb at rideau. There was about 20 in line. Looks like they have plenty!


Before I try to take off half a day of work, can you guestimate what "plenty" is? 

Just don't want to take the time off work, and travel time from Kanata to Rideau, just to find out they sold out.


----------



## mjollymo

crodrigues said:


> 15 people in front of me at the Rideau. Just got 2 32GBs! One hour wait from now due to the upgrade process!
> So far they seem to have at least 100 units.
> 
> CR


100! Those are good odds!


----------



## Rounder

Looks like there is hope. Everyone flock to Rideau!


----------



## sir-loin

The line goes all the way to sears

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## mjollymo

sir-loin said:


> The line goes all the way to sears
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One


Well so much for that then.


----------



## mjollymo

Do we know if Rogers got any shipments today?


----------



## sir-loin

mjollymo said:


> Well so much for that then.


But they have not cut off the line yet and they said they got lots. I'm near the back...

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## ahollywood

Called a couple Rogers stores.. said they are expecting a shipment by the end of the week...nothing today though!


----------



## mjollymo

sir-loin said:


> But they have not cut off the line yet and they said they got lots. I'm near the back...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One


True, but just doing the math in my head, it would take an hour or so to get there from Kanata, by bus. I won't be able to get out of work until 2. Which means, I'm looking at 3:30 or so by the time I get there. If the line went from 15 people to all the way to sears in a matter of 10-15 minutes, well not looking good at all.


----------



## ahollywood

Anyone know what the chances are of Apple on Rideau getting another shipment tomorrow? Like I mentioned earlier I was at Ridea Apple on Monday and Tuesday bright and early and waited until noon both days and nothing. Then of course the one day I decide not to go, is when they get them...

Anyone think that they'll get some tomorrow too?


----------



## sir-loin

ahollywood said:


> Anyone know what the chances are of Apple on Rideau getting another shipment tomorrow? Like I mentioned earlier I was at Ridea Apple on Monday and Tuesday bright and early and waited until noon both days and nothing. Then of course the one day I decide not to go, is when they get them...
> 
> Anyone think that they'll get some tomorrow too?


I don't think the stores even know... They seem to have gotten a large shipment.. usually the next day they have a couple from ppl who couldnt get theirs for whatever reason...


Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## crodrigues

ahollywood said:


> Called a couple Rogers stores.. said they are expecting a shipment by the end of the week...nothing today though!


Some stores actually got them today. I called one around 11:00am (Carling or Woodroofe) and they got 10. Sold out in 5 minutes.

CR


----------



## ahollywood

mjollymo said:


> Before I try to take off half a day of work, can you guestimate what "plenty" is?
> 
> Just don't want to take the time off work, and travel time from Kanata to Rideau, just to find out they sold out.


Hey Mjolly - I'm in Kanata too, any way you want to pick an extra one up for me ?


----------



## sir-loin

People in the very back are getting maybe's now... 

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## mjollymo

ahollywood said:


> Hey Mjolly - I'm in Kanata too, any way you want to pick an extra one up for me ?


Given how the line just ballooned to sears, they would be sold out by the time I even get there (via bus). Frustration sets in again, and hope for another day. 

I should just take a day off work, but with all the uncertainty about whether they will get a shipment, not worth it.


----------



## ahollywood

mjollymo said:


> Given how the line just ballooned to sears, they would be sold out by the time I even get there (via bus). Frustration sets in again, and hope for another day.
> 
> I should just take a day off work, but with all the uncertainty about whether they will get a shipment, not worth it.


Yeahhhh don't do it. I took both Monday and Tuesday off and waited from 7:40am - 12pm and both days they did not get a shipment. Very frustrating and incredibly disapointing!!!XX)


----------



## andreww

My buddy just got his at 1:40pm at the Sherway store. He was 15th in line before the store opened, so things seem to be moving slowly. On a side note, if you are not with Rogers check stores like Best Buy. They had stock last night when I was there.


----------



## bringonthenite

*Halifax*

Rogers Plus in Halifax had 20 today.


----------



## HawkEye123

phphreak said:


> Good job! I know someone who left that line when they told everyone that they wouldn't get any stock that day. I told them to stay in line and they didn't listen to me.
> 
> I stood in line for 4.5 hrs at square one to get my phone. Well worth it.


Yeah, I felt bad for everyone who left.  But they didn't know if more iPhones would come so it's hard to decide whether to stay or leave. Only about 2 hours later they came out saying they got a shipment. 

It was well worth the 7 hour wait for me! It was kinda fun just sitting outside the Apple Store all day LOL. I've never been inside a Canadian Apple Store before either. I got a fancy Apple bag that I will keep forever.


----------



## crodrigues

Just activated two iPhones 4 32GB at the Rideau Apple store. Around 3 hours wait but all good and worth. No more waiting in lines for me!!!

CR


----------



## vi3taxn

Are there still "plenty" more at rideau!? i'm almost done work


----------



## jenb

Uh, would anyone know if it would be easier snagging a 16GB in either Calgary or Edmonton this Friday? I'm swinging through one of those towns and was looking to buy an unlocked from the Apple store. Thanks


----------



## Crystal009

From what I'm reading it seems like Apple stores are gradually getting more in stock this week. Maybe I'll try my luck on Friday. In the meantime, if anyone has any news on the Yorkdale or Eaton Centre stores, please post!


----------



## ahollywood

Think any will be left over at the Rideau centre say around 5pm?


----------



## ahollywood

Just called Apple - said they have no more phones in stock, just sold out!


----------



## crodrigues

Given the amount of people at the Rideau Store today and the fact I saw many people getting 2 phones like I did, I can easily guess they got over 100 phones today. Easily. So it seems the shipments are now larger due to the demand I assume. The best bet in Ottawa for sure is to get at the Apple store.
The Rogers ones I called today got anywhere between 5 and 10 units. No more than that.

CR


----------



## mixedup

part of the problem is that EVERYONE buys 2 phones....and the 2nd always ends up on kijiji (or ebay). i'm waiting....will get one when i get one (we're almost a month down....only 11 months to go until the iphone 4S or whatever they'll call it!).


----------



## jakey

HawkEye123 said:


> Yeah, I felt bad for everyone who left.  But they didn't know if more iPhones would come so it's hard to decide whether to stay or leave. Only about 2 hours later they came out saying they got a shipment.
> 
> It was well worth the 7 hour wait for me! It was kinda fun just sitting outside the Apple Store all day LOL. I've never been inside a Canadian Apple Store before either. *I got a fancy Apple bag that I will keep forever.*


It just occurred to me that I didn't get an Apple bag when I bought my iPhone from Yorkdale last week. Wasn't even offered one (for 5¢). Weird.


----------



## M.A.

I ordered a 16gb iPhone 4 from Bell on August 5 (via telephone).
The guy I talked with said it would arrive within 10 to 14 business days.
The charge showed up on my credit card today.
I'm hoping that it arrives early. I'm so psyched to get an iPhone!


----------



## Benito

I don't want a bag, I just want an iPhone 4. My 3G is driving my mad. iOS4 is nasty on it lately. There are long pauses (freezes) when doing stuff. After a 30 second wait, it will become responsive again. Maddening it is.


----------



## Jabh123

anyone know what stock will be like for square one tomorrow?


----------



## DukeMazer

Yorkdale or Fairview tomorrow? I want one in the morning. I'm willing to go early at 6am but I can sit there until their 3pm shipment? Where do you line up before these malls open?


----------



## Deathlok2001

Lines are solid at Southgate


----------



## mlmichels

M.A. said:


> I ordered a 16gb iPhone 4 from Bell on August 5 (via telephone).
> The guy I talked with said it would arrive within 10 to 14 business days.
> The charge showed up on my credit card today.
> I'm hoping that it arrives early. I'm so psyched to get an iPhone!



Anyone know if you can order by phone from Fido yet? I tried when the phone was released (and was charged $40 for the supposed "free calls from outside Canada" - I am on the road in the States so will be complaining about that when I return next week) but they told me you wouldn't be able to order by phone. Now it looks like Bell are letting you do that - can't believe that Fido/Rogers wouldn't do the same.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Passed by Rogers today. Their Waiting for a shipment this Friday. Or at least they hope.


----------



## Deathlok2001

People are still lining up!


----------



## satchmo

Is all hope lost in getting an iPhone 4 before the end of the year?

Seems like an exercise in futility by putting one's name on any wait list since it's looking like months before they catch up with others already on a waiting list.


----------



## Paul82

It really doesn't seem like the supply situation is much worse than when the 3G launched in 2008 back then it took about a month before most stores had ample stock on hand... Do remember it's still less than 2 weeks since launch.


----------



## resh

FYI -

if you are with telus and your contract is expired..you can log into your telus account and "upgrade" your phone to an iph4. I did this yesterday and got the phone today !! Yes TODAY !! It was supposed to take 5 wks but i got it in 24hrs !

good luck to everyone !


----------



## Benito

OK I take that back. Since updating to iOS 4.0.2 my 3G is working much better again. I'm not sure why but it is. I still want the iPhone 4 though.


----------



## sir-loin

I decided today would be the day, waited from around 1:15 until 6 (rogers issue since I was on a bb plan still).

Apple store employees are almost eerily helpful and excited lol. But I definitly liked the armosphere of the waiting line.. as weird as it sounds.

Good luck to everyone! You may have a chance early tom0orrow from ppl who didn't pick theirs up today.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## groovetube

Benito said:


> OK I take that back. Since updating to iOS 4.0.2 my 3G is working much better again. I'm not sure why but it is. I still want the iPhone 4 though.



4.02?

thought it was just 4.01 I'll have to go look


----------



## Paul82

4.02 came out today, it patches the PDF vulnerability that was exploited with the web-based jailbreak a couple weeks ago...


----------



## iphoneottawa

4.02 or 4.01 doesn't matter to me. Just get me an iPhone 4!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good luck iPhone hunting!
I have to wait 'till tomorrow when Rogers may get a few.


----------



## Benito

I'm going to make a visit to an Apple store tomorrow morning to try to get an iPhone 4 again. In the meantime, I'm eating my words, the iOS 4.0.2 didn't fix my 3G woes. The better performance was temporary.


----------



## MikeyXX

Two Apple employees in two seperate stores are surprised that there are still lines. They said that they would have thought it would have worn off already as it's been more than 2 weeks since the release. Oh well, this is what Apple lives for, pushing a product and then not having enough so that there is a hype attached.


----------



## ahollywood

I had to go to work this morning (after taking Monday and Tuesday off to wait in line) but my boyfriend has been at Apple since 7:15 am this morning waiting patiently to get himself and I an Iphone 4.


What are the chances of Rideau Apple Store getting another shipment today? 

Any ideas people? :heybaby:


----------



## mjollymo

I think I may try to take tomorrow off. With possible Rogers store shipments expected, and a possible Apple store shipment, I think it's a good chance to finally get my hands on one.


----------



## Beerbaron

ahollywood said:


> I had to go to work this morning (after taking Monday and Tuesday off to wait in line) but my boyfriend has been at Apple since 7:15 am this morning waiting patiently to get himself and I an Iphone 4.
> 
> 
> What are the chances of Rideau Apple Store getting another shipment today?
> 
> Any ideas people? :heybaby:


I think there's a pretty good chance. Seems they've only gotten 1 shipment so far this week so I would think they would get another today. Good luck!


----------



## vi3taxn

got my ip4 yesterday at rideau! hahaha...the guy in front of me supposedly had the last one, but after commitment and faith, 5/6 other people and me got 32s after waiting 4-5 hours. NO MORE LINES


----------



## ahollywood

*Cammmmmmon!!!!*

I'm really hoping for a shipment of Iphone 4s to the Rideau store today. Like I said, I waited for at least a combined time of 10 hours on Monday and Tuesday but to no avail. 

My boyfriend just said that an Apple employee came out and said they have no phones and they don't know what's coming in today's shipment. I guess it's a good sign that they are at least acknowledging that they are going to be getting a shipment of SOMETHING today. Everyone keep your fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## bringonthenite

8 16GB iPhone 4's at Rogers plus Halifax shopping centre.


----------



## jigamanz

*toronto*

Anything in toronto yet???

I wanna go somewhere early tomm morning and stake out for the day. Where do u suggest staking out?


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good luck to all. 
Any news from Rideau or Rogers in Ottawa?


----------



## ahollywood

Nothing yet. My boyfriend is currently one of the first five in line at Rideau and they haven't said anything yet other than they are not sure what is coming in their shipment and that they have none left over from yesterday. 


I'm really, really keeping my fingers crossed. UPS shipment should be arriving in the next 20 minutes or so....


----------



## iphoneottawa

Good luck!


----------



## ahollywood

iphoneottawa said:


> Good luck!


Thanks . I think if there's none today I'm just going to give up and wait until theres plenty of stock in Rogers stores. Tired of the chase and tired of being disapointed.

....also, if I stop being so impatient and wait 'til Rogers stores have them then I can upgrade and not buy it out right which would save me loads of cash-ola!!


----------



## ahollywood

Still no shipment to Rideau store yet. 

On Monday and Tuesday the shipments came between 10:50-11:00am but there were no Iphones on board. So any minute now hopefully I'll hear some good news!

Hoping for the best


----------



## ktann

how many ppl are in line at rideau? thanks!


----------



## ahollywood

ktann said:


> how many ppl are in line at rideau? thanks!


About 30-40 I was told


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for all the updates. I hope you'll get it today!


----------



## ahollywood

No Iphones in this shipment.... BUMMMMER!


I give up!


----------



## mjollymo

If I can get tomorrow off, I better not be disappointed too! I keep hearing Rogers is expecting some tomorrow plus apple store may get a shipment. So here's hoping


----------



## iphoneottawa

Do they only receive one shipment a day?


----------



## iphoneottawa

I also heard tomorrow for Rogers and will be very pissed off if they don't get any!
It's been 2 weeks already!


----------



## ahollywood

Yeah.... huge disapointment! Three days this week we were unlucky! Perhaps tomorrow will be better!


----------



## ahollywood

Anyone in the Kanata area right now who's looking for an Iphone 4?


----------



## ahollywood

iphoneottawa said:


> Do they only receive one shipment a day?


Rogers would receive only 1 shipment a day.... but Apple store could receive up to 2 shipments a day and did last week


----------



## atomiX

Our Rogers Plus got some 16GBs when I was in line this morning. Looking for a 32 so I had to skip like I did on launch day. Hopefully they get some tomorrow.


----------



## Bryse Eayo

atomiX said:


> Our Rogers Plus got some 16GBs when I was in line this morning. Looking for a 32 so I had to skip like I did on launch day. Hopefully they get some tomorrow.


Which Rogers plus is that?


----------



## mjollymo

ahollywood said:


> Anyone in the Kanata area right now who's looking for an Iphone 4?


I work in Kanata, but live up near Algonquin College.


----------



## ahollywood

Rogers Authorized Dealer - Wireless Express
300 Eagleson Road, Unit 40A
Kanata, ON K2M 1C9 
(613) 271-1153


has one 32gb left.. first come first serve.... just called store, still there....someone go grab it !!


----------



## atomiX

Bryse Eayo said:


> Which Rogers plus is that?


Probably not in your neighborhood. Moncton, NB


----------



## mjollymo

Oh that's just salt on the wound! I wonder if they just got that in today, cause I was going to stop there last night on my way back, but thought it would be pointless. 

Times like this, I wish I had a car!


----------



## ahollywood

Annnnd... it's gone!!


----------



## mjollymo

That rogers location is pretty quiet, and yet iPhones still get snatched up in the blink of an eye.


----------



## JayEyes

*Sherway Apple Store?*

Anyone with experience at the Sherway Apple Store? I'll be their next week and just wondered what the stock situation has been like for them.


----------



## Benito

What's the Eaton Centre like today? I'm sure there is a line up now.


----------



## mjollymo

Oh well. Doesn't look like I will be able to get tomorrow off. The waiting continues...


----------



## MadGoat

Looks like the Rideau Apple store got some more in today. a few 32 (all gone) and a bunch of 16s.


----------



## mjollymo

Any guestimate on the number of 16gb's?


----------



## MadGoat

She wasn't allowed to say. but she said there was enough for the people in line (at the time 20'ish) at 12:45 an hour later... I don't know.


----------



## phphreak

The Rogers stores usually have horrible customer service. I wonder if that is still true?


----------



## ahollywood

MadGoat said:


> Looks like the Rideau Apple store got some more in today. a few 32 (all gone) and a bunch of 16s.


I just called Apple on Rideau and 'Holly' said that they did not receive a shipment of Iphones today....


----------



## Rounder

ahollywood said:


> I just called Apple on Rideau and 'Holly' said that they did not receive a shipment of Iphones today....


Like I've said before, last week I called and they told me @ 11am they didn't have any. Got there at 4pm by chance, and they said they got a shipment @ 9am. She couldn't explain why the person told me they had none. 

Don't believe everything you hear!


----------



## ahollywood

Alright well I officially give up.


----------



## thewalrusnp

Any news in the Montreal area?


----------



## Rounder

I don't think you should give up. Just don't waste a day off or something to get the phone without any assurance that you'll actually get one. Take a couple of hours off work (doctors appointment) and try your luck someday. I got mine at Rideau by total chance, I was just going for a haircut originally, plus I already had mine, but I was able to stand in line and an hour later had a new iPhone 4 for my girlfriend. 

From what I've been reading, it's almost as if the 12:30 pm mark would be the time I would go, or around noon. Don't give up on it, you'll get one eventually, patience is a virtue and will be rewarded.


----------



## MadGoat

ahollywood said:


> I just called Apple on Rideau and 'Holly' said that they did not receive a shipment of Iphones today....


I was there in line with my friend while they brought her in to get a 16... she was just at the cut off for 32s, but she didn't want a 32. I got my 32 yesterday.


----------



## ahollywood

Can someone explain to me how the whole process of getting an 'unlocked' Iphone from Apple works? 

If I buy an unlocked Iphone 4 from Apple, how do I activate it? I am currently with Rogers but do not want to be tied to Rogers once my plan is over. Once I buy the unlocked phone from Apple, don't I need to bring it to Rogers to activate it? And then won't I be tied to them? 

Not sure if it matters, but I've never had an Iphone before, I am currently using a different smartphone.


----------



## ahollywood

Rounder said:


> I don't think you should give up. Just don't waste a day off or something to get the phone without any assurance that you'll actually get one. Take a couple of hours off work (doctors appointment) and try your luck someday. I got mine at Rideau by total chance, I was just going for a haircut originally, plus I already had mine, but I was able to stand in line and an hour later had a new iPhone 4 for my girlfriend.
> 
> From what I've been reading, it's almost as if the 12:30 pm mark would be the time I would go, or around noon. Don't give up on it, you'll get one eventually, patience is a virtue and will be rewarded.


Problem with this is that I live and work in Kanata and do not have a car. I am incredibly frustrated with the Rideau Apple store because my boyfriend waited in line from 7:15am until noon and was told no shipment today. Then I just read here on this site that they did in fact get a shipment, and if they hadn't lied to him at the store, we'd both have Iphones. Also, as soon as I read the posting here that Apple got some in, I called and was told directly that they did NOT receive any Iphones today. It's all a load of sh!t. 

Then after calling all of the Rogers stores, I found one store close by to me that had 1 32gb left in stock, so I had a coworker drive me over there on our lunch and I actually was the first one to get there. Then I was completely shocked to find out that I would have to buy the phone out from Rogers because I do not qualify for an upgrade discount, even though I called last week to confirm that I was eligible for a $250 credit towards the price of the phone. I spoke to three different customer serice reps through Rogers call centre and each person said they did not have record of me calling (even tho when I called last week, the person said they would put a 'note' on my account stating that I was eligible for the $250 discount) and they could not offer me a better price. I told them that I have had a cellphone through Rogers since 2001 and have both internet and cable through them. This apparently did not matter. I then threatned to cancel my few months left and go to a different carrier and start a new three year plan (which would have been cheaper then getting the phone through Rogers) and they told me, and I quote "go ahead...". I am not about to pay full price for a phone through Rogers and then be stuck with them. This is why I'm inquiring about buying a phone outright at an Apple store.....

Thanks for letting me vent, everyone! 

Can someone explain to me how the whole process of getting an 'unlocked' Iphone from Apple works? 

If I buy an unlocked Iphone 4 from Apple, how do I activate it? I am currently with Rogers but do not want to be tied to Rogers once my plan is over. Once I buy the unlocked phone from Apple, don't I need to bring it to Rogers to activate it? And then won't I be tied to them? 

Not sure if it matters, but I've never had an Iphone before, I am currently using a different smartphone.


----------



## Rounder

ahollywood said:


> Can someone explain to me how the whole process of getting an 'unlocked' Iphone from Apple works?
> 
> If I buy an unlocked Iphone 4 from Apple, how do I activate it? I am currently with Rogers but do not want to be tied to Rogers once my plan is over. Once I buy the unlocked phone from Apple, don't I need to bring it to Rogers to activate it? And then won't I be tied to them?
> 
> Not sure if it matters, but I've never had an Iphone before, I am currently using a different smartphone.


They will activate it in store for you on a new Micro-Sim. No need to go to Rogers, they only way you'll have to contact Rogers is if there's something on your current plan that is not compatible.


----------



## Paul82

You can even do the sim transfer yourself on Rogers or fido's website under my account.


----------



## ahollywood

Does anyone think that Apple Rideau will have some tomorrow ?


----------



## ahollywood

See... and I just called Apple again and the woman told me that she doesn't know whether or not they received a shipment of Iphones, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Rounder

ahollywood said:


> Does anyone think that Apple Rideau will have some tomorrow ?


I don't think anyone can give a definitive answer on that. It's anyone's guess!


----------



## ahollywood

Rounder said:


> I don't think anyone can give a definitive answer on that. It's anyone's guess!


Well Monday and Tuesday I waited.... and nothing. Then Wednesday there was a huge shipment, which I missed out on. And now today my boyfriend waited, he was told nothing was coming, then people on here are saying they got a shipment, but Apple says they did not get a shipment.

Wonder what my chances are tomorrow!?!XX)


----------



## bringonthenite

We just picked up 2 32GB iPhones here in Halifax. Wohoo!!!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Redboard:
UPDATE (August 12, 2010, 12:25 PM) We have more news for you on iPhone 4 availability. We regret to say that Rogers retail outlets have sold out of iPhone 4s. The good news is that we expect more stock to start appearing in stores later this week, most being on shelves by Saturday.

As before, inventory remains limited so we recommend you contact your local store to confirm units are available. In the meantime, Apple retail stores may have iPhone 4s in stock.

Rogers remains committed to getting an iPhone 4 into the hands of every customer who wants one. We’re reading each and every of your comments on this post and will respond with whatever information we can.


----------



## Deathlok2001

Have faith Mac evangelists. The iPhone 4 will be yours soon!

Remember, its always darkest before the dawn!


----------



## Rounder

I'll be going to Rideau after work just for ****s and giggles, if anyone wants an unlocked model and the lineup isn't too big, let me know and I'll grab you one if you can pay cash after


----------



## mjollymo

Lol right Rogers red board saying they will have stock Saturday...where have I heard this before??


----------



## Bryse Eayo

Rounder said:


> I'll be going to Rideau after work just for ****s and giggles, if anyone wants an unlocked model and the lineup isn't too big, let me know and I'll grab you one if you can pay cash after


Posting from the Apple store currently, they have nothing.


----------



## iphoneottawa

mjollymo said:


> lol right rogers red board saying they will have stock saturday...where have i heard this before??


lol


----------



## iphoneottawa

ahollywood said:


> Problem with this is that I live and work in Kanata and do not have a car. I am incredibly frustrated with the Rideau Apple store because my boyfriend waited in line from 7:15am until noon and was told no shipment today. Then I just read here on this site that they did in fact get a shipment, and if they hadn't lied to him at the store, we'd both have Iphones. Also, as soon as I read the posting here that Apple got some in, I called and was told directly that they did NOT receive any Iphones today. It's all a load of sh!t.
> 
> Then after calling all of the Rogers stores, I found one store close by to me that had 1 32gb left in stock, so I had a coworker drive me over there on our lunch and I actually was the first one to get there. Then I was completely shocked to find out that I would have to buy the phone out from Rogers because I do not qualify for an upgrade discount, even though I called last week to confirm that I was eligible for a $250 credit towards the price of the phone. I spoke to three different customer serice reps through Rogers call centre and each person said they did not have record of me calling (even tho when I called last week, the person said they would put a 'note' on my account stating that I was eligible for the $250 discount) and they could not offer me a better price. I told them that I have had a cellphone through Rogers since 2001 and have both internet and cable through them. This apparently did not matter. I then threatned to cancel my few months left and go to a different carrier and start a new three year plan (which would have been cheaper then getting the phone through Rogers) and they told me, and I quote "go ahead...". I am not about to pay full price for a phone through Rogers and then be stuck with them. This is why I'm inquiring about buying a phone outright at an Apple store.....
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent, everyone!
> 
> Can someone explain to me how the whole process of getting an 'unlocked' Iphone from Apple works?
> 
> If I buy an unlocked Iphone 4 from Apple, how do I activate it? I am currently with Rogers but do not want to be tied to Rogers once my plan is over. Once I buy the unlocked phone from Apple, don't I need to bring it to Rogers to activate it? And then won't I be tied to them?
> 
> Not sure if it matters, but I've never had an Iphone before, I am currently using a different smartphone.


Couldn't agree more. 
Very frustrating launch. 
I saw an iPhone 4 today and just thought "is it really worth all this?"


----------



## ahollywood

I believe I'll be stopping by Rideau tomorrow morning, I'm not going to hold my breath tho. I'm sure with my luck, yet again I'll be unsuccessful.


----------



## Paul82

iphoneottawa said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> Very frustrating launch.
> I saw an iPhone 4 today and just thought "is it really worth all this?"


Short answer... No! I would not wait hours for one... I got lucky and happened to be in the right place at the right time... (total of about 45 min from getting in the relatively short line to walkibg out of the store, about half that time in the line the other half in store activating etc...) It helps that I live less than a 10 minute walk from the mall so I am there fairly regularily anyways... If you need to go out of you way or wait for hours in line I would not get one yet wait a couple more weeks as the stock situation WILL get better.


----------



## mjollymo

Stock will eventually get better, the big question is when. I read an article today that reported half of the Apple Stores in the US are sold out of iPhone 4's, nearly two months after launch. 

I would rather spend a few hours in line now, then still without an iPhone 4 in October.


----------



## ahollywood

Anyone believe the Apple website when it says that it would take 3 weeks for the Iphone to be delivered if you buy it online?


----------



## M.A.

I called today to see if Bell could tell me the status of my iP4 order and was told that my credit card was processed on Tuesday so it will be here either tomorrow (Friday) or Monday or Tuesday. She indicated 3 to 5 days after cc processing is when they get delivered.

At least if you order your phone online, you're in the queue.


----------



## andreww

ahollywood said:


> Anyone believe the Apple website when it says that it would take 3 weeks for the Iphone to be delivered if you buy it online?


Don't think it says delivered, I believe it says "ships in three weeks". That would put it closer to 4 weeks or up to 8 weeks.


----------



## ahollywood

Rounder said:


> I'll be going to Rideau after work just for ****s and giggles, if anyone wants an unlocked model and the lineup isn't too big, let me know and I'll grab you one if you can pay cash after


well.. let us know what you find out. I'm dying to know whether or not they actually got some in today.


----------



## Paul82

andreww said:


> Don't think it says delivered, I believe it says "ships in three weeks". That would put it closer to 4 weeks or up to 8 weeks.


In my experience once it actually ships (and you have a tracking number) ups and/or fedex are pretty quick to deliver, I've been truly amazed at how fast stuff makes it from china on more than one occasion... Apple is also usually fairly conservative about estimated ship dates... If anything I'd expect it to ship early... I know that's what happened with a printer I recently got... Estimate was 2 months due to the rebate if you buy a new Mac it shipped in less than a week...


----------



## Rounder

ahollywood said:


> well.. let us know what you find out. I'm dying to know whether or not they actually got some in today.


Stopped in, they didn't have any, and just said we don't know when we're getting more . Very useful information! ... NOT! :clap:


----------



## tboisver

In Montreal, there was a line-up in front of the Apple Store on Ste-Catherine. I have gone to Rogers Plus around 1 pm, which is located at 5 minutes from the Apple Store. I waited for about 10 minutes, then I left with an iPhone 4. They received many iPhone today. I also learned that this is the biggest Rogers store in Canada, so maybe this is why they received more iPhones than other stores. For people in Montreal, that could be a good place to go, instead of the Apple Store.


----------



## Benito

I'm thinking of going to the Eaton Centre tomorrow. Does anyone know what the Apple Store has been like there this week? Any idea about stock and line ups? I'd love to know, thanks.


----------



## mjollymo

My plan to take tomorrow off and get an iphone has been spoiled. Hopefully, that rogers red board update proves true, this time.


----------



## newbieted

This is frustrating, I sold my iPhone yesterday and I'm on days for the next two weeks so I don't have the option of standing in line. I walked into my rogers plus store and they said they have only received one shipment since the release and it was for 5 phones, what a joke. Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can get one around where I live which is Markham or should I just wait it out?


----------



## titans88

I was at Rideau today shopping for some other things, so I thought i'd stop by the Apple store to see if they got any in. A really friendly girl told me they had people lining up around 8am, and they received some iPhones sometime during the morning, but obviously sold out quickly. She mentioned they hate telling people over the phone they have some in stock, only to have the person rush over to find out they are sold out. 

We all have to remember that it is nearly impossible for any Rogers or Apple Store clerk to tell us when their next shipment is. These things are coming from UPS or FedEx, and sure they can be tracked, but even still, that isn't always accurate. Furthermore, the store may not even have the ability to track the order, as it isn't something they have ordered directly, it is something being distributed to them. Rather than getting frustrated with the Rogers and Apple Store clerks, maybe vent a little higher up, to the people that could be/should be passing that sort of info off to their sales teams.

Just a thought, i mean no offense!


----------



## SHEMM

I was just in Rogers when my father got his iPhone 4, the Rogers in Fairview Mall in Toronto is where we got it. The Rogers guy said, they are told when to expect shipments, and it seems to be Mondays or Tuesdays. We waited until Tuesday two days ago, called in, and they reserved one for us because my dad was with Telus before and was signing a new 3 year contract with a new number and everything. The Rogers in Fairview only received 3 or 4 iPhone 4's and they were all 16GB they haven't gotten any 32GB yet from what ive heard. Also, the same day we went in on Tuesday, the Apple Store two spots away in the mall received somewhere between 150-200 iPhone 4s. There was a HUGE line of people waiting to get the phone. So I would say Tuesday would be the day to go to Fairview Mall if you live anywhere near there in Toronto.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Tomorrow will be the day!
Best of luck to all the iPhone hunters!


----------



## ahollywood

Anyone know for sure whether or not the Apple Rideau store got Iphone 4s in today?


----------



## crodrigues

ahollywood said:


> Anyone know for sure whether or not the Apple Rideau store got Iphone 4s in today?


Not sure why or if it matters. The problem right now is simple. Whatever they get in a day is sold out almost certainly on the same day. That is why if you do need an iPhone 4 now and unlocked, you either show up there every single day in the morning and line up, praying for the UPS people to have any on their shipment or you order online and wait three weeks.
If you are close to Rideau you can simply show up every day at lunch and if you see a line, get into it. That is how I was able to buy two 32GBs on Wednesday.
As you do not qualify for the upgrade I would simply buy it online.

CR


----------



## bringonthenite

*Halifax*

Rogers Plus (Halifax Shopping Centre) is expecting a shipment today.


----------



## iphoneottawa

bringonthenite said:


> Rogers Plus (Halifax Shopping Centre) is expecting a shipment today.


Go Rogers! I hope my Corp store will get them also.


----------



## mjollymo

I think I will duck out on my lunch and try a couple of rogers stores. It seems shipments come in around noon, so I just might luck out.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I hate this waiting game. 
But no choice, eh.


----------



## mjollymo

Any updates this morning for Rogers and/or Apple Rideau?


----------



## Benito

There are about 80 to 90 in line now at the Eaton Centre.


----------



## Benito

They have run out of phones. Now the wait to see if they get a shipment soon.


----------



## groovetube

at this rate, maybe I'll get one by the iphone5.


----------



## guitarwolf

bringonthenite said:


> Rogers Plus (Halifax Shopping Centre) is expecting a shipment today.


any more word?


----------



## Dpcottawa

mjollymo said:


> Any updates this morning for Rogers and/or Apple Rideau?


any at rideau yet?


----------



## bringonthenite

guitarwolf said:


> any more word?


No one answers today. Yesterday, Purolator came to Rogers (HSC) around 11 a.m. No 32's so we went to AML and were lucky there.


----------



## cowasaki

FYI for London'ers

The Forest City just got it's first shipment (@ Fido, Rogers, BB and FS) since launch yesterday. Grabbed myself a new 16 GB, which is the only one they had left. Complete fluke that I was there! While I was activating it, 4 people came in looking for an iPhone 4 and 3 people called. 

Madness, Good luck!


----------



## dred

To those that might have it already, any issues with dropped calls with your IP4's?

Or has this issue been resolved?


----------



## atomiX

Got my 32GB this morning! Our Rogers Plus (Moncton, NB) did get a shipment as predicted of 7 32GB models. I had the morning off so waited in front of the store until the Purolator guy came by and sure enough, he had some. I was the first to get one in this shipment. I finally don't have to keep calling every day. That alone is enough to make me happy.

Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## iphoneottawa

dred said:


> To those that might have it already, any issues with dropped calls with your IP4's?
> 
> Or has this issue been resolved?


I heard from a few that it cancels calls when it touches your face!


----------



## guitarwolf

Ok, here's my story....

I went into the AML/Rogers store 2 weeks ago. They had a waiting list - an actual piece of paper waiting list. They took my name and number and said they would call when some came in. Guess what? No call.
A friend and myself walked into the store yesterday just to see if any came in. There were some there! However, a guy in front of us got the last one. This guy was a new Rogers customer while we were established customers.

We were pissed.

So, we both call Rogers Complaints Dept. No good to talk to anyone else because they don't give a **** - I tried that last night and this morning and got the runaround. So, finally, I hit the option for complaints.
I told them about the store having a wait list - which is strictly forbidden, apparently.

I told them that I was done with Rogers, that I was going to sell the remaining 2 years on my contract and move to either Telus or Bell, and that I was going to file a complaint with Apple against this particular outlet.
Bingo! They don't like to hear that kind of stuff.

So, he offers me an iPhone 4 at the $159 upgrade price (I only qualified for the $399 upgrade). On top of that, he gave me a $5 monthly credit for the duration of the contract, which equals to savings of $180! 
The phone is being shipped today and i should have it early next week!

I'd also like to point out that I didn't yell, scream or swear at this gentlemen....

If anyone has had a similar experience in your quest for the elusive iPhone 4 then you may want to consider this option!


----------



## mjollymo

I was planning on going out on my lunch break to see about getting an iPhone in Kanata. 

I called Rogers Wireles at Hazeldean Mall, Futureshop, Best Buy, and Rogers at the centrum. Only place to have stock was the Hazeldean Rogers. However, they only had 3x16GB in stock, and a long lineup. 

This is extremely frustrating. I will try tomorrow, but after the fiasco from last Saturday, not expecting much.


----------



## mixedup

guitarwolf said:


> I told them that I was done with Rogers, that I was going to sell the remaining 2 years on my contract and move to either Telus or Bell, and that I was going to file a complaint with Apple against this particular outlet.
> Bingo! They don't like to hear that kind of stuff.
> 
> So, he offers me an iPhone 4 at the $159 upgrade price (I only qualified for the $399 upgrade). On top of that, he gave me a $5 monthly credit for the duration of the contract, which equals to savings of $180!
> The phone is being shipped today and i should have it early next week!
> 
> I'd also like to point out that I didn't yell, scream or swear at this gentlemen....
> 
> If anyone has had a similar experience in your quest for the elusive iPhone 4 then you may want to consider this option!


Amazing...I called Rogers today about "ordering" one and was told to call their retail outlets as they don't have any. Go figure....


----------



## MomentsofSanity

Finally got Rogers to order my phone through retention. Life can return to normal again.


----------



## dmpP

MomentsofSanity said:


> Finally got Rogers to order my phone through retention. Life can return to normal again.


how did you manage that? every time I call in they tell me that they're not doing orders through the phone or online... only in store. And yes, I was talking with retentions.


----------



## mixedup

dmpP said:


> how did you manage that? every time I call in they tell me that they're not doing orders through the phone or online... only in store. And yes, I was talking with retentions.


same here. they're really dropping the ball on this one. as a long time rogers customer, i'm definitely not happy!!!


----------



## groovetube

yup, same here.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

dmpP said:


> how did you manage that? every time I call in they tell me that they're not doing orders through the phone or online... only in store. And yes, I was talking with retentions.


I told them didn't accept their explanation of no stock and no way to order. I explained what the reality of the situation was and I wanted to be treated the same as other customer or wanted a manager to explain why my business was so much less valuable. I also told them Bell was prepared to cover almost half my cancellation fees in credits. 

That being said I've called like 10 times in the last three days.


----------



## iphoneottawa

To keep you smiling while waiting:
Rogers iPhone 4:
YouTube - My iPhone 4 Purchase with Rogers


----------



## Benito

They have cut off the line now saying that they won't be able to process anymore than are already in line now before close. I'm about 18th now but it is slow.


----------



## fyrefly

Benito said:


> They have cut off the line now saying that they won't be able to process anymore than are already in line now before close. I'm about 18th now but it is slow.


Is that just for HUPs? What about unlocked??


----------



## pawcio

iphoneottawa said:


> To keep you smiling while waiting:
> Rogers iPhone 4:
> YouTube - My iPhone 4 Purchase with Rogers


LOL! Good video!


----------



## Benito

Finally home, arrive around 930 am and done around 445 pm. What a slow moving line. The process once in the store takes some time. Even though I was a simple hardware upgrade, it still took about 20 mins. But after this very long day, I finally have my iPhone 4, it is syncing now. Hopefully I'll love it. Earlier in the day, they assessed the line, and cut it off telling people that they wouldn't be able to process more before the store closes. I don't know for sure, but I had the impression that they would still have some phones left over. If I didn't have a phone, I would consider getting up early to be one of the first in line to get those few phones tomorrow morning when they opened up.


----------



## silentsim

Random Rogers locations have iphone 4's...try giving em a call if still looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iphoneottawa

Congrats on the new phone!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mjollymo

Kanata is sold out. Billings bridge had some but were sold out by 4pm. 

Guess I'll find out tomorrow whether that Rogers redboard update was another load of bs


----------



## titans88

mjollymo said:


> I was planning on going out on my lunch break to see about getting an iPhone in Kanata.
> 
> I called Rogers Wireles at Hazeldean Mall, Futureshop, Best Buy, and Rogers at the centrum. Only place to have stock was the Hazeldean Rogers. However, they only had 3x16GB in stock, and a long lineup.
> 
> This is extremely frustrating. I will try tomorrow, but after the fiasco from last Saturday, not expecting much.


I walked in with a friend to the Rogers in Stittsville around 1PM today looking for a Blu Ray box set of something. The guy Rogers happened to recognize me from the Monday after the iPhone 4 launch when he put me on their waiting list and told me he didn't have iPhone 4's in, but Kanata Centrum had at least 11 on hand. I drove over there right away, left with an iPhone 4 by 2:15PM.


----------



## titans88

I should add Kanata Centrum sold out of their phones while I was in line. What they would do is ask each person in line which size they would like, then hold it behind the counter until they were ready to process your upgrade or whatever. They turned away at last 25 people who walked into the store and at least a dozen callers.


----------



## mjollymo

Wonder if they still have some. I'm on my way home and don't want to go back into kanata for nothing


----------



## mjollymo

Lol nevermind then


----------



## DukeMazer

I was at Yorkdale at 4:30 am this morning, but by noon, the people in the store were saying chances are it's not going to happen, so I started to calling fido stores. Found out that Fido in promenade mall had a whole bunch and then me and the guy behind me didn't even wait to hear them finish the to bad we aren't getting any speech and we bolted. We each got a 32GB at Promenade. The best part is that this store has a promotion that if you buy a phone there the give you an iphone 4 accessory of up to $50 value for free. So I got a case that came with a screen protector. It has nothing to do with the apple free case program this was just something they are doing at this store. If you're looking for a phone keep this store in mind. They had about 20 phones today and they get good stock when it's released.


----------



## mjollymo

What are peoples thoughts on Rogers getting some iphones tomorrow. I know shipments don't normally occur on the weekend, but i really can't see rogers red board posting that a second week in a row without knowing for sure.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I hope that it's true and they will get some. My Rogers Corp store didn't get any today ( or this week!)


----------



## Dpcottawa

Finally got my iPhone 4 today!!!!


----------



## Asherek

I got my phone! Called Rogers Plus kiosk in Markville today at 2:00pm. Guy answering said that there were 16 or so, 5 people in line. I asked him if he could put one aside for me as I'd be there in 10 minutes, so he did.

Got there and waited for 15 minutes, and finally, FINALLY got to the counter. Asked for the phone, dude tried to HUP my account. Epic fail for some reason, the upgrade wouldn't register. He had to call SalesCentral and waited for 25 aggravating minutes until they answered his queue. Turns out, my EPP plan didn't have a code attached to it for some reason and "wasn't allowed in the system". As he was talking to her to try add a code, his phone died (...) and I was about to lose all hope. 

However, he was nice enough to tell me that he'd keep it put aside for me while I called Rogers and figured that out. I did and waited another 20 minutes until I got a nice CSR on the phone who was willing to make the changes necessary to get it working and even waited while the guy tried his computer and made sure everything went through ok. Everything was looking great!

I thanked her, hung up and turned to him. He didn't look happy as now, although the price went through and everything else was fine, as he was about to finalize the HUP, the system gave him another error saying he had to call SalesCentral. Now, any other rep I've ever dealt with would have turned to me and said "Sorry, can't do this, other customers are waiting to buy this phone", but he didn't. He called SalesCentral back and we waited for another 58 minutes before his call was answered, at which point they just did the upgrade over the phone for me. Finally, nearly 4 hours after I came into the kiosk, I walked away with my brand new iPhone. 

Big, big props to Rogers Kiosk across from the Bay in Markville, especially to Luis who sat there patiently making sure I got my phone. There's rarely ever any stories about good experiences with CSR's in an otherwise bad situation, so here it is. The only people I blame in this fiasco are the Rogers corporate schmucks who made this process 1000000X more difficult than it needed to be.

Loving my new phone!


----------



## Rounder

Asherek said:


> I got my phone! Called Rogers Plus kiosk in Markville today at 2:00pm. Guy answering said that there were 16 or so, 5 people in line. I asked him if he could put one aside for me as I'd be there in 10 minutes, so he did.
> 
> Got there and waited for 15 minutes, and finally, FINALLY got to the counter. Asked for the phone, dude tried to HUP my account. Epic fail for some reason, the upgrade wouldn't register. He had to call SalesCentral and waited for 25 aggravating minutes until they answered his queue. Turns out, my EPP plan didn't have a code attached to it for some reason and "wasn't allowed in the system". As he was talking to her to try add a code, his phone died (...) and I was about to lose all hope.
> 
> However, he was nice enough to tell me that he'd keep it put aside for me while I called Rogers and figured that out. I did and waited another 20 minutes until I got a nice CSR on the phone who was willing to make the changes necessary to get it working and even waited while the guy tried his computer and made sure everything went through ok. Everything was looking great!
> 
> I thanked her, hung up and turned to him. He didn't look happy as now, although the price went through and everything else was fine, as he was about to finalize the HUP, the system gave him another error saying he had to call SalesCentral. Now, any other rep I've ever dealt with would have turned to me and said "Sorry, can't do this, other customers are waiting to buy this phone", but he didn't. He called SalesCentral back and we waited for another 58 minutes before his call was answered, at which point they just did the upgrade over the phone for me. Finally, nearly 4 hours after I came into the kiosk, I walked away with my brand new iPhone.
> 
> Big, big props to Rogers Kiosk across from the Bay in Markville, especially to Luis who sat there patiently making sure I got my phone. There's rarely ever any stories about good experiences with CSR's in an otherwise bad situation, so here it is. The only people I blame in this fiasco are the Rogers corporate schmucks who made this process 1000000X more difficult than it needed to be.
> 
> Loving my new phone!


Your story almost resembles the YouTube video on the previous page. Lol  

Congrats on getting the new iPhone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iphoneottawa

Rounder said:


> Your story almost resembles the YouTube video on the previous page. Lol
> 
> Congrats on getting the new iPhone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! so true!
Props to the Rogers guy & Congrats on the new phone!


----------



## Asherek

Rounder said:


> Your story almost resembles the YouTube video on the previous page. Lol
> 
> Congrats on getting the new iPhone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I hadn't even seen that video! 

P.S. I'm copying the apple logo from your sig if you don't mind!


----------



## Rounder

Asherek said:


> Nice, I hadn't even seen that video!
> 
> P.S. I'm copying the apple logo from your sig if you don't mind!


Haha no problem man! On a Mac it's Option/Shift/k to do it.  So how are you liking the iPhone 4 so far?


----------



## iphoneottawa

Did Rideau get any today?


----------



## rolwood

Got one today from the Rogers in the Exchange Tower in downtown TO. They get shipments at around 3pm. Stopped by on the way for my afternoon coffee. 15-20 in line when I got there, when I was 8th in-line, they announced there were only 3-32G and 4-16G left. Thought I'd wasted 30 minutes and was ready to leave but waited it out and it turns out they lied...can't figure out why...but I got a 16 and at least 2-3 people after me. All set by about 4:10. 
Sorry to the guy a few spots behind me who left after I told them what they said about the number of phones left.


----------



## mjollymo

I can't say for certain, but I don't think Rideau got any. Hard to say, it was extremely quiet around here, like everyone stopped trying. 

I am debating whether it's worth waking up early tomorrow morning to go iPhone hunting.


----------



## SHEMM

Tuesdays and fridays everywhere it looks like!!!


----------



## harpoon

I found iPhones in stock at two Rogers stores, at one she said new activations only and I thought that was odd but it was a kiosk in the mall so maybe that's how they roll there...I then went to a Rogers store down the street...

The lady in that store said it's only for people who are on their list...I'm on the list and she said if I didn't get called then I don't get one. I was told by that store and others it's first come first serve when the phones come in...she asked if I'm a new customer or upgrading. I said upgrading and then she said she definitely can't help me. I cried foul on that B.S. and she asked me to step aside so she could help the next person in line...

I was pretty steamed so I called Rogers to complain. Rogers told me that the stores are independently run and they can't reprimand. I said "what, so these stores with your logo on them in giant letters are run like the wild west? That's insane!" and finally someone caved and offered me an iPhone to ship over. I wanted a 32 but all they have are 16GBs so I might get it, sell and upgrade. (these iPhones arrive unlocked until the SIM gets put in, right?)

It wasn't about the phone though, it's about the lack of consistency in the stores. I'll never step foot in a Rogers store again if I can help it.


----------



## Asherek

> I wanted a 32 but all they have are 16GBs so I might get it, sell and upgrade. (these iPhones arrive unlocked until the SIM gets put in, right?)


I know you're pissed at Rogers, and you have every right to be, but please don't do stuff like that. Plus, pretty sure that they lock IMEI before they send it to you anyways.


----------



## Skinner

*Finally!*

Turns out Friday the 13th wasn't so unlucky after all. I was on vacation with my family last week and I just KNEW that I'd be getting calls from the two Rogers waiting lists I was on and wouldn't be able to go in to get a phone. Sure enough I got calls on Friday morning that the phones were in. Great - I was only 4 hours from home so it was a lost cause. Right when I got home I called the Rogers stores. Sure enough, the first store was sold out. I called the second and they had 2 phones left but they were both 16GB and I wanted a 32GB. I was tired of playing this game and I'm a 25 minute drive out so I was going to settle for the 16. I went for it and arrived to literally see a man walk out with the last phone as I walked in. AUGGHHHHHH!!! I went home frustrated and cursing Friday the 13th. About an hour later I decided to call the only remaining Rogers store to see if just maybe they had one in stock that I could try for the next morning. Well they had 1 phone left, and it was a 32GB! I asked the salesperson if she could hold it for me. She agreed to hold it for 35 minutes (it was 6:25, she'd hold it until 7). I jumped in the car and made it with 10 minutes to spare and now have a shiny new iPhone 4!

I'm glad that's over!

K


----------



## mjollymo

Well today is the day we find out whether Rogers was telling the truth, or blowing more smoke.

Anyone else going to go iPhone hunting today?


----------



## Benito

It sounds like Friday the 13th was good for a few of us. Are you guys loving your new iP4 as much as I love mine? The display is truly amazing, I can't wait to try Face Time, but no one I know has an iP4.

I have had one hiccup though. A couple of times yesterday, while trying to fill out username and then passwords, the keyboard wouldn't work. It would pop up, but not type anything either window. It was very weird, I had to reboot in order to get it to work.

The speed of boot up is much faster than the 3G and the processing power of this phone is leaps and bounds ahead of the 3G as well.


----------



## guitarwolf

guitarwolf said:


> Ok, here's my story....
> 
> I went into the AML/Rogers store 2 weeks ago. They had a waiting list - an actual piece of paper waiting list. They took my name and number and said they would call when some came in. Guess what? No call.
> A friend and myself walked into the store yesterday just to see if any came in. There were some there! However, a guy in front of us got the last one. This guy was a new Rogers customer while we were established customers.
> 
> We were pissed.
> 
> So, we both call Rogers Complaints Dept. No good to talk to anyone else because they don't give a **** - I tried that last night and this morning and got the runaround. So, finally, I hit the option for complaints.
> I told them about the store having a wait list - which is strictly forbidden, apparently.
> 
> I told them that I was done with Rogers, that I was going to sell the remaining 2 years on my contract and move to either Telus or Bell, and that I was going to file a complaint with Apple against this particular outlet.
> Bingo! They don't like to hear that kind of stuff.
> 
> So, he offers me an iPhone 4 at the $159 upgrade price (I only qualified for the $399 upgrade). On top of that, he gave me a $5 monthly credit for the duration of the contract, which equals to savings of $180!
> The phone is being shipped today and i should have it early next week!
> 
> I'd also like to point out that I didn't yell, scream or swear at this gentlemen....
> 
> If anyone has had a similar experience in your quest for the elusive iPhone 4 then you may want to consider this option!


Got my UPS tracking number and it shows that it was shipped yesterday to my home address and should arrive by Wednesday!
Now I have a new 3GS (it was replaced 3 weeks ago because it was defective) to sell on Kijiji or eBay!


----------



## bringonthenite

guitarwolf said:


> Got my UPS tracking number and it shows that it was shipped yesterday to my home address and should arrive by Wednesday!
> Now I have a new 3GS (it was replaced 3 weeks ago because it was defective) to sell on Kijiji or eBay!


Good job GuitaWolf! You will enjoy it.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I'm also hoping Rogers will get some today. 
Had enough of waiting. 
I saw a friends iP4 yesterday and frankly couldn't care less. All this wait has taken the magic away. I was like yeah looks cool but my 3GS does almost the same stuff.


----------



## guitarwolf

bringonthenite said:


> Good job GuitaWolf! You will enjoy it.


Thanks!!
It took a bit of effort and cajoling but I finally got it!


----------



## Oompa_Loompa

Wow, switched from original iPhone 2g 8G ( payasyougo ) to iPhone4 16G w/6Gig Data Fido !! 

Whoo hooo so happy! Was at Costco last night .... took a chance to inquire (wireless inc) if any iPhones in stock. Expecting a NO and receiving one the salesperson asks if I wanted to be on their waitlist - no thanks. Ready to walk away, they ask me if I'm upgrading or new plan... I let them know new plan with Fido. To my amazement they proceed to say come back in 5mins. I might have a phone available. Expecting a let down I ask is it 16 or 32G ... It's a 16, perfect ! 

They are placing a call to a customer that was supposed to be in to pick it up but never showed. So in a very calm and contolled manner I walk a few rows, trying not to get too excited as this can't be happening, the salesperson motions for me to come back and gives me a thumbs up. What, oh my goodness this cant be true!! 

Within 15mins I'm leaving with a new iPhone4 and 6G data plan!! Wow, right place at the right time .... and Fri. 13th to boot!


----------



## Benito

iphoneottawa said:


> I'm also hoping Rogers will get some today.
> Had enough of waiting.
> I saw a friends iP4 yesterday and frankly couldn't care less. All this wait has taken the magic away. I was like yeah looks cool but my 3GS does almost the same stuff.


If I had a 3GS I wouldn't have upgraded. I would wait until the next upgrade to the phone. It was because I had a 3G and it was driving my nuts with the freezing since upgraded to iOS 4 that I really wanted to upgrade.


----------



## mjollymo

Benito said:


> If I had a 3GS I wouldn't have upgraded. I would wait until the next upgrade to the phone. It was because I had a 3G and it was driving my nuts with the freezing since upgraded to iOS 4 that I really wanted to upgrade.


Same boat with me on the 3G issues. Although I was having those exact same issues in 3.2.1 or whatever the last version of OS 3 was. I've tried multiple restore from backups, complete wipe and set up as new, nothing seems to work. Has me thinking I might be having hardware issues. 

Makes this struggle to get an iPhone 4 that much more frustrating. 

I am at the point where I am considering just cancelling with Rogers and going to Bell or Telus. In my calling arounds, I've been able to find bell and telus iPhones easily enough. Just not keen on the termination fee I'd have to pay.


----------



## Benito

There seem to be plenty of iP4 in Bell and Telus outlets, just not Rogers and Fido phones.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Benito said:


> If I had a 3GS I wouldn't have upgraded. I would wait until the next upgrade to the phone. It was because I had a 3G and it was driving my nuts with the freezing since upgraded to iOS 4 that I really wanted to upgrade.


I would have stayed with my 3GS but my wife has my old 3G and is looking forward to my 3GS. 
She is not on a data plan and not into technology at all, so don't want a ip4, but doesn't mind a better iPhone!


----------



## mjollymo

Well I've called a few rogers stores, and best buy/futureshop in my area. Nothing as of yet. 

Starting to look like red board is just trying to **** people off even more then they are already.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Another 1000 negative comments on their post to follow!
I don't understand why Red board always says Saturday when most stores say they never receive shipment on W-e!


----------



## phphreak

Benito said:


> If I had a 3GS I wouldn't have upgraded. I would wait until the next upgrade to the phone. It was because I had a 3G and it was driving my nuts with the freezing since upgraded to iOS 4 that I really wanted to upgrade.


Doing a full restore on the 3G fixed the problem for me.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any news from Rideau?


----------



## mjollymo

Just called Rideau. I might head down there. Was given the scripted maybe/maybe not can't confirm anything, if we do it's first come first serve. 

I read that Square One Apple store in toronto got stock today, so might luck out.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for the update. I may be there for lunch today. May drop by.


----------



## mjollymo

I've decided I'm not gonna bother going to rideau. I've been playing this game for two weeks now. I'm taking the weekend off! 

I continue the search on Monday.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I won't be going there neither.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Well, as we don't have any updates I'm guessing most EhMacers have got their iP4s. 
Which is good as this means probably most hardcore fans have got their gadget. 
So hopefully in the next few weeks there will be some iPhone 4 stock available and no more crazy lines!


----------



## normcorriveau

I don't have mine yet. I ordered online from Apple though so it should ship by Friday. Reading this thread has been fun though, sorta like watching a slow moving car wreck - can't turn away


----------



## Stephanie

ncorriveau said:


> I don't have mine yet. I ordered online from Apple though so it should ship by Friday. Reading this thread has been fun though, sorta like watching a slow moving car wreck - can't turn away


I did the online order too. I've been following the thread though, figured if demand had died down I'd pop in and grab one in person then cancel the online order -- though by the looks of it, it's more likely I'll get the one I ordered online before all the lineups have settled down at the stores!


----------



## groovetube

ordering online is only for unlocked correct?


----------



## M.A.

groovetube said:


> ordering online is only for unlocked correct?



You can order online through the carriers -- I ordered my iP4 16GB from Bell on August 6, it will arrive on Monday or Tuesday next week.:clap:


----------



## M.A.

groovetube said:


> ordering online is only for unlocked correct?


I ordered an iP4 16GB on Aug 5 from Bell.ca - have been advised it will arrive on Monday or Tuesday. :clap:


----------



## M.A.

My replies are going into the either on this board? Just responded twice and it didn't show up. Hmmm.

Maybe they just disappear when "quote"ing someone else's comment?

I ordered my iP4 16GB from Bell.ca on Aug 5 was advised on Friday that I can call on Monday morning for my tracking number and will probably have it in hand on Tuesday.

Fingers crossed.

(have been calling local stores and there are none available from any of the carriers so I'm glad that I ordered it).


----------



## JumboJones

I finally found one at the Mapleview Fido kiosk this morning, they only had 3 32gb phones left so I took one, the two others were quickly taken after me.


----------



## phphreak

JumboJones said:


> I finally found one at the Mapleview Fido kiosk this morning, they only had 3 32gb phones left so I took one, the two others were quickly taken after me.


16 gb is not big enough in my opinion.


----------



## Stephanie

groovetube said:


> ordering online is only for unlocked correct?


Yes I believe that is the case. I don't recall seeing any options for carriers or contracts on the apple store.ca when I ordered mine.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Well, so much for me hopping the lines will be shorter soon:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20013593-1.html


----------



## iphoneottawa

Redboard:
UPDATE (August 14, 2010, 3:00 PM) The latest round of iPhone 4 stock at Rogers stores is once again sold out. We’re receiving regular shipments from Apple, so we’ll update this post again once more stock is available. Until then, you may want to check Apple retail stores to see if iPhone 4s are in stock.


----------



## mjollymo

iphoneottawa said:


> Well, so much for me hopping the lines will be shorter soon:
> Weeks later, iPhone 4 lines still huge | Crave - CNET


Yup. I read a report that half of the US apple stores are still sold out. The rest have a limited stock. So it doesn't look good. 

Ive thought about it more today, and I am starting to seriously consider paying the early termination fee with Rogers and jumping to bell or telus. $400 is a tough pill to swallow, however, rogers has handled this launch so badly. It's their third iphone launch, and they are still screwing it up. This is bell and telus' second iPhone, but their first real launch I believe. Im not hearing the kind of horror stories that we are getting from Rogers. 

Maybe it's just the frustration talking...


----------



## iphoneottawa

mjollymo said:


> Yup. I read a report that half of the US apple stores are still sold out. The rest have a limited stock. So it doesn't look good.
> 
> Ive thought about it more today, and I am starting to seriously consider paying the early termination fee with Rogers and jumping to bell or telus. $400 is a tough pill to swallow, however, rogers has handled this launch so badly. It's their third iphone launch, and they are still screwing it up. This is bell and telus' second iPhone, but their first real launch I believe. Im not hearing the kind of horror stories that we are getting from Rogers.
> 
> Maybe it's just the frustration talking...


I'm considering ordering online from Apple.


----------



## mjollymo

iphoneottawa said:


> I'm considering ordering online from Apple.


That's another option, but it means waiting 3 or more weeks still. In my various callings over the past two weeks, at places like best buy and futureshop, it's no Rogers, but we have bell or we have telus


----------



## Benito

groovetube said:


> ordering online is only for unlocked correct?


Yes that is correct.


----------



## OutbreakCH

while buying my new macbook pro 13 last night (fri aug. 13) a customer brought back a 32gig iphone 4, so i snatched it up : ) got quite lucky i must say


----------



## harpoon

Asherek said:


> I know you're pissed at Rogers, and you have every right to be, but please don't do stuff like that. Plus, pretty sure that they lock IMEI before they send it to you anyways.


I could sell the thing even with IMEI locked and sell for something reasonable, then just wait a few weeks for an unlocked 32GB from Apple. I'm not looking to rip anyone off but rather help them get set up with a 16GB if that's what they want.

I have it on order but I might just call and cancel as I don't feel like 16 is enough room, I'm on a 32 right now and it's jammed, I still feel tight on it.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Has anyone received their iP4 online order from Apple yet?


----------



## Stephanie

iphoneottawa said:


> Has anyone received their iP4 online order from Apple yet?


I ordered mine on July 30th and it still says 'ships on Aug 20th', so I figure they are going to stick to that 3-week estimate.

Though that doesn't stop me from checking 2 or 3 times a day to see if the order status has changed.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for the update. I may order one online also as the store stock is still Zero.


----------



## Paul82

mjollymo said:


> Yup. I read a report that half of the US apple stores are still sold out. The rest have a limited stock. So it doesn't look good.
> 
> Ive thought about it more today, and I am starting to seriously consider paying the early termination fee with Rogers and jumping to bell or telus. $400 is a tough pill to swallow, however, rogers has handled this launch so badly. It's their third iphone launch, and they are still screwing it up. This is bell and telus' second iPhone, but their first real launch I believe. Im not hearing the kind of horror stories that we are getting from Rogers.
> 
> Maybe it's just the frustration talking...


I don't know the specifics, but I've heard several posters on the boards mention that Telus is giving up to $200 to new customers having to break contracts... you may want to look into it...


----------



## mjollymo

Paul82 said:


> I don't know the specifics, but I've heard several posters on the boards mention that Telus is giving up to $200 to new customers having to break contracts... you may want to look into it...


Thanks for the tip, i may look into that.


----------



## bsenka

Nokia, RIM, and several others sell a lot more smartphones than Apple does. How is it, you figure, that they have no trouble keeping stock and avoiding the lineups?


----------



## mjollymo

bsenka said:


> Nokia, RIM, and several others sell a lot more smartphones than Apple does. How is it, you figure, that they have no trouble keeping stock and avoiding the lineups?


Easy. All those companies sell multiple versions of handsets, not just one like apple. Also, they sell more over a year, where apple has highest sales just after launch. 

Not really that complicated to figure out. 

For example, the latest droid 2 and blackberry torch phones just released. No line ups, and stores had plenty of stock. These phones will no doubt do well for the companies, but they aren't selling over a million in 2 days.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Another week and no iP4. 
I hope the stores will have more this week.


----------



## Trose

iphoneottawa said:


> Another week and no iP4.
> I hope the stores will have more this week.


Same. I'm on the "call list" for a Rogers store near where I work. If they call me to tell me that they got a shipment I can be there in under 10 minutes. Since lots of Rogers stores seemed to get shipments on Friday I decided to walk by after work. Apparently they had gotten a shipment at 2:30pm but sold out in an hour. This was frustrating because if they called me (they didn't) I would have an iPhone right now. When I asked, the employee said that they call "the majority" of the people on the call list when they get a shipment.


----------



## guitarwolf

Trose said:


> Same. I'm on the "call list" for a Rogers store near where I work. If they call me to tell me that they got a shipment I can be there in under 10 minutes. Since lots of Rogers stores seemed to get shipments on Friday I decided to walk by after work. Apparently they had gotten a shipment at 2:30pm but sold out in an hour. This was frustrating because if they called me (they didn't) I would have an iPhone right now. When I asked, the employee said that they call "the majority" of the people on the call list when they get a shipment.


They're not allowed to have those wait lists. Read my story below and then decide if you want to follow my course of action. Mine will be arrive at my house, via UPS, by Wednesday.

_Ok, here's my story....

I went into the AML/Rogers store 2 weeks ago. They had a waiting list - an actual piece of paper waiting list. They took my name and number and said they would call when some came in. Guess what? No call.
A friend and myself walked into the store yesterday just to see if any came in. There were some there! However, a guy in front of us got the last one. This guy was a new Rogers customer while we were established customers.

We were pissed.

So, we both call Rogers Complaints Dept. No good to talk to anyone else because they don't give a **** - I tried that last night and this morning and got the runaround. So, finally, I hit the option for complaints.
I told them about the store having a wait list - which is strictly forbidden, apparently.

I told them that I was done with Rogers, that I was going to sell the remaining 2 years on my contract and move to either Telus or Bell, and that I was going to file a complaint with Apple against this particular outlet.
Bingo! They don't like to hear that kind of stuff.

So, he offers me an iPhone 4 at the $159 upgrade price (I only qualified for the $399 upgrade). On top of that, he gave me a $5 monthly credit for the duration of the contract, which equals to savings of $180! 
The phone is being shipped today and i should have it early next week!

I'd also like to point out that I didn't yell, scream or swear at this gentlemen....

If anyone has had a similar experience in your quest for the elusive iPhone 4 then you may want to consider this option!	_


----------



## mjollymo

Yup, another week of this cat and mouse game. I am going to try and take Wednesday off I think. Last Wednesday the Apple store got a large shipment, so who knows.


----------



## Jabh123

i got my iphone 4 on thursday, was so happy, and completely pro at life, went to square one at a little after 5, walked into the apple store, and asked if anyone was in to do upgrades, and they said yes, ended up walking out of the store with my iphone 4 32gb at 5.30 fully activated and got free apple care because while checking out, one of the employees hit me by accident with one of the imac's, anyways the square one apple store and plenty of stock left in the back after i got my upgrade done


----------



## Trose

guitarwolf said:


> They're not allowed to have those wait lists. Read my story below and then decide if you want to follow my course of action. Mine will be arrive at my house, via UPS, by Wednesday.


I thought that wait lists/hold lists weren't allowed but I assumed that a "we'll call you when we get a shipment" was okay because they aren't necessarily holding the iPhone for anyone. On that note though, all they should need is your name and phone number (and possibly if you want a 16 or 32 iPhone). However they also asked me if I was a new customer, if it is an upgrade, and if I already have a data plan. I told them the truth (upgrade and I already have data) but now I wish that I told them I was a new customer because I suspect that could have something to do with why they didn't bother to call me.

Maybe I'll call retentions this week...


----------



## phphreak

bsenka said:


> Nokia, RIM, and several others sell a lot more smartphones than Apple does. How is it, you figure, that they have no trouble keeping stock and avoiding the lineups?


They make many different models and I'm pretty sure that more goes in to making an iPhone than a BlackBerry bold. 

If RIM sold 1 type of phone, there might be a shortage of it as well after launch.


----------



## fyrefly

According to Twitter - there's 30+ people again waiting outside Eaton Centre Apple Store this AM.


----------



## groovetube

phphreak said:


> They make many different models and I'm pretty sure that more goes in to making an iPhone than a BlackBerry bold.
> 
> .


like what.


----------



## bsenka

mjollymo said:


> Easy. All those companies sell multiple versions of handsets, not just one like apple.


If they have multiple models in production, that would make producing stock in volume more difficult. The beauty of one model is that you simplify production and should be able to produce more of them.


----------



## modsuperstar

I think Apple spends more time and effort on R&D and refinement then other handset manufacturers. Obviously the antenna issues with the iP4 are noted, but you can see Apple is actually trying things out and innovating. The retinal display is something nobody really thought of until Apple delivered it. RIM tends to do things in an evolutionary manner, where it just uses the building blocks of what already works, then adds to a successful formula instead of going out on a limb and revolutionizing things.


----------



## groovetube

modsuperstar said:


> I think Apple spends more time and effort on R&D and refinement then other handset manufacturers. Obviously the antenna issues with the iP4 are noted, but you can see Apple is actually trying things out and innovating. The retinal display is something nobody really thought of until Apple delivered it. RIM tends to do things in an evolutionary manner, where it just uses the building blocks of what already works, then adds to a successful formula instead of going out on a limb and revolutionizing things.


it seems to me RIM already did revolutionized things before apple got in.

How soon we forget...


----------



## Asherek

groovetube said:


> it seems to me RIM already did revolutionized things before apple got in.
> 
> How soon we forget...


modsuperstar has a good point though. RIM did revolutionize the concept of a smartphone, but they also did it very incrementally. It wasn't an overnight change like when the original iPhone launched.

I worked at RIM as a co-op student in my early university years (which wasn't THAT long ago now come to think of it, but it feels like forever!) and the devices then were definitely incremental upgrades. Each new device didn't have anything massively innovative, but as a package, the Blackberry got more and more interesting with each release.


----------



## mjollymo

Any updates on possible iPhone shipments in Ottawa? Rideau/Rogers receiving any?


----------



## wooglin

Yeah, Toronto too? I've been holding off as I don't have time to just wait and see if a shipment shows up.


----------



## Crystal009

Anyone at Yorkdale recently? Apparently they're still handing out vouchers and started limiting to 1 iphone per person. Seems like chances could be getting better this week. I'm also following the Redflagdeals forum as I'm sure many people are. 

Toronto iPhone 4 lineups: Anyone? - Page 187 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## bshell

Has anyone managed to buy an iPhone 4 in Vancouver? Where are the best places to get one--32GB that is?


----------



## fyrefly

I've said it before, and I'll say it again...  Check twitter, people. 

Lots of people posting about stores, and @iphoneincanada RT's a lot of people who post about stock. You don't even need an account, just go to twitter.com and search for your desired Apple Store (they get the most stock)...


----------



## iphoneottawa

Nothing on Twitter about Ottawa neither.
No shipments to Rogers today.


----------



## mjollymo

I read on another forum that rideau got a shipment of 16gb iPhones, as the person posting got one today. 

I'm trying to decide which day i should take off this week. I really don't want to take a day off only to come up empty handed.


----------



## ethanlechcharles

Fido retentions has them in stock. Just ordered a 16gb black. Pretty hassle free (finally)!


----------



## newbieted

Went to the futureshop by my house on friday and they had one iPhone....it was for Telus and I'm with rogers. WTF this is getting stupid now, what can a guy that works 5 days a week from 6:00 am until 4:30 pm do to get an iPhone. I can't take any weekdays off to wait in line and they're are zero left by the end of the day when I'm off work and nobody get deliveries on weekends plus I sometimes work saturdays. Anyone have any ideas I'm starting to run out. Please Help


----------



## mlmichels

ethanlechcharles said:


> Fido retentions has them in stock. Just ordered a 16gb black. Pretty hassle free (finally)!


So what do you have to say to get them to agree to this? 

I simply do not have time to wait hours/ days in lines and my 3G is dying - laggy and hopeless after software upgrade. I was told by Fido today (another department but still) that no department would be able to handle this over the phone. What time does that phone line open and close? There's a 20 minute wait right now and am rather jetlagged might fall asleep!

Any tips/ tricks?


----------



## ethanlechcharles

mlmichels said:


> So what do you have to say to get them to agree to this?
> 
> I simply do not have time to wait hours/ days in lines and my 3G is dying - laggy and hopeless after software upgrade. I was told by Fido today (another department but still) that no department would be able to handle this over the phone. What time does that phone line open and close? There's a 20 minute wait right now and am rather jetlagged might fall asleep!
> 
> Any tips/ tricks?


I called last week and told them Bell had stock and were willing to pay my ECF (not true). They told me they'd give me a deal on my plan if I waited. They then told me I wasn't even eligible for a HUP (I am) but I persisted and the rep ended up ending my contract for free pending a signing of a new contract with an iPhone 4 and giving me the iPhone value pack for free. Not the best deal but whatever. 

I just called today and explained the situation, said I heard they have stock and he said they did so I gave him my information and he did the rest. 

I'd recommend just being polite and persistent. Know your stuff before you call so you don't seem like you're taking advantage of the line.


----------



## mlmichels

ethanlechcharles said:


> I called last week and told them Bell had stock and were willing to pay my ECF (not true). They told me they'd give me a deal on my plan if I waited. They then told me I wasn't even eligible for a HUP (I am) but I persisted and the rep ended up ending my contract for free pending a signing of a new contract with an iPhone 4 and giving me the iPhone value pack for free. Not the best deal but whatever.
> 
> I just called today and explained the situation, said I heard they have stock and he said they did so I gave him my information and he did the rest.
> 
> I'd recommend just being polite and persistent. Know your stuff before you call so you don't seem like you're taking advantage of the line.


Cheers - you just confirmed what I thought. I am eligible and I know I can get a phone from Bell/Telus and I know they would prob pay the ECF (I inquired a while ago). Will be on the phone tomorrow at 8am! Thanks for the advice and I agree, polite and persistant is best tack!


----------



## kydee6039

Wow - just called Fido retentions and was on the phone for no more than 10 minutes. Ordered a 32 gig model and it will be delivered by no later than the 27th.

Thank you thank you thank you - not one to wait in line - this was so much easier.


----------



## mlmichels

kydee6039 said:


> Wow - just called Fido retentions and was on the phone for no more than 10 minutes. Ordered a 32 gig model and it will be delivered by no later than the 27th.
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you - not one to wait in line - this was so much easier.


How did you get onto them late last night? I also called and was told that the number was only for emergencies after 9pm...


----------



## Maverick

I agree that trying to get an iPhone 4 is extremely frustrating if you happen to be working... (can anyone else afford them?!) Anyway, I actually took a day off work and waited on launch day (I know, I know) but could only get a 16GB model (I wanted a 32). Now that I've used it a bit, and ran out of memory once, I really do want to get the 32GB model instead - but I'm not willing to stand in line again. Ugh.

I went the Fido phone order route before for my 3G and was really happy with that experience. If you are ok with a contract, that's a great way to go. Unfortunately, I'm not willing to sign another contract...

It looks like one of the best methods is just to try and win one. LOL


----------



## iphoneottawa

I decided to stop looking and wait for the call from our Corp Rogers store. 
He told me end of the month and I'm on the top of his list. I wasn't before but few people canceled.
Have enough of cat & mouse chase. After seeing many iP4s here at work, it's too similar to 3GS, that I have, and not worth all the effort.


----------



## kydee6039

I guess I just got lucky. The woman was extremely nice and she did mention to me after the order went through that I shouldn't be calling the retention department directly.

Good luck.



mlmichels said:


> How did you get onto them late last night? I also called and was told that the number was only for emergencies after 9pm...


----------



## fishiedude

heads up! fido retentions has iPhone 4s 16 and 32 gigs. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlmichels

kydee6039 said:


> I guess I just got lucky. The woman was extremely nice and she did mention to me after the order went through that I shouldn't be calling the retention department directly.
> 
> Good luck.


Just off the phone to Retentions! 18 minutes on the phone only. Phone will arrive no later than 28th. 

I did have to get around the Customer Service people who asked all sorts of questions and basically told me that I should have no problem getting a phone as all Fido stores were replenished today. I just politely insisted that I wanted to talk to Retentions and could not stand in a queue for hours (the guy told me that was incorrect, even as I was looking at the redflagdeals board where people were posting the amount of ppl lining up).

The retentions guy told me the same thing and I just continued to ask him what he could do for me. Finally he checked the stock and came up with one (16g which is more than enough - I was wanting the 32 but at the last minute decided that I didn't want to pay the extra - my Fido $ covered the complete cost of this phone).

Fingers crossed it goes through. Won't trust it until I see it in my hands!!!

One more thing - the contract is added on to the existing one - I need to phone back and check that out because I am not sure that's correct - thought I read somewhere that it wasn't, it just started again.


----------



## kydee6039

They stacked my contract as well


----------



## mjollymo

Blah. Looks like I'm gonna be **** out of luck this week as well. Wanted to take a day off, but found out my boss is off the rest of the week. 

New gadgets are like crack for me, and right now I'm going thru serious withdrawals!

Maybe Rogers will allow online ordering soon.


----------



## iphoneottawa

No iPhone here neither. Still waiting for the call from Rogers.


----------



## Trose

iphoneottawa said:


> No iPhone here neither. Still waiting for the call from Rogers.


That's pretty much what I've decided to do. If we get another day where it seems a lot of Rogers stores are getting shipments (like last Friday) I might pop over to the Rogers Plus up the block, but otherwise I'm just going to wait. I've waited this long for my first iPhone, I can wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## HawkEye123

I just got a call from one of the Rogers stores where I had my name on a list (#2 on the list) saying that they got a shipment in. My mom answered and just told them that we already got one from the Apple Store and that we are going to get it exchanged for a new one due to a dead pixel. 

So they took our name off I assume and will just sell it. I think they would have sold it anyway if we didn't go there.


----------



## iphoneottawa

No news from my Rogers list. 
The rep was saying the list is becoming shorter and shorter everyday as people get it from Apple stores.


----------



## newbieted

Went to fairview mall apple store today after work and the guy said they had some delivered today but there was a line up and they were gone soon after so the morale of the story don't bother going to get a phone at an apple store unless you get there before they open and wait for a shipment. So I phoned rogers, the girl(who was very nice and had sympathy for me) said they had none and my best bet was phoning stores and the usual song and dance blah blah blah. Luckily I'm on afternoons next week and I will begin camping out on monday morning. Anyone know what's the best way to get into the mall before they open the stores? Good luck in your quest for an iPhone everyone


----------



## Artofilm

newbieted said:


> Went to fairview mall apple store today after work and the guy said they had some delivered today but there was a line up and they were gone soon after so the morale of the story don't bother going to get a phone at an apple store unless you get there before they open and wait for a shipment. So I phoned rogers, the girl(who was very nice and had sympathy for me) said they had none and my best bet was phoning stores and the usual song and dance blah blah blah. Luckily I'm on afternoons next week and I will begin camping out on monday morning. Anyone know what's the best way to get into the mall before they open the stores? Good luck in your quest for an iPhone everyone


They usually let mall-walkers in before they actually open stores. Just follow that crowd.


----------



## iHunting

How many people are usually in line before the Apple store opens?
I mean in Ottawa


----------



## Macified

I leave tomorrow for the US. Won't be back until next June. My hopes of getting an unlocked iPhone 4 are dashed. Maybe a kind family member will bring me one for Christmas; if they are in stock by then


----------



## iphoneottawa

Frankly it is one of the worst experiences I had with buying a phone also. I wonder how many clients Rogers has lost over this. It's crazy that you have to call and threaten to leave them to be able to get a phone.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I may go to Rideau today for some other business. I'll drop by Apple to see what's happening. Not at all interested in paying the full price for an iPhone anymore, but will update here if I go there.


----------



## mjollymo

I think I'll try calling a few places in Kanata to see if they got some stock in today. Maybe head out on my lunch.


----------



## flashPUNK

I spent 6hrs in line at the Eatons Centre yesterday (Tuesday) from 8am, till about 4pm when they told us they hadn't received any shipments that day - and the only ones they sold were left overs from the night before, that they had processed in the morning before opening.

It really is a gamble, and yes, if you're in the front of the line, you're more likely to get one.

If you HAVE to get one, wake up at 4am, get in line, and be at the front of the line (Store opens at 10am) - if you're lucky, they'll have some to sell in the morning.


----------



## guitarwolf

Well, my is "Out For Delivery" this morning with UPS! If you want to know how I got it so quickly then just re-read my earlier posts. 

I'm telling you, Rogers/AML outlets are NOT allowed to have lists. I confirmed it by calling Rogers. 

If they are keeping lists then call Rogers' complaint dept and let them know. That's what I did and less than a week later I have an iPhone 4 being delivered to my house.

Just sayin'.....


----------



## harzack86

Keep us posted if you find about a shipment today at the Rideau AS.



iphoneottawa said:


> I may go to Rideau today for some other business. I'll drop by Apple to see what's happening. Not at all interested in paying the full price for an iPhone anymore, but will update here if I go there.


----------



## bringonthenite

guitarwolf said:


> Well, my is "Out For Delivery" this morning with UPS! If you want to know how I got it so quickly then just re-read my earlier posts.
> 
> I'm telling you, Rogers/AML outlets are NOT allowed to have lists. I confirmed it by calling Rogers.
> 
> If they are keeping lists then call Rogers' complaint dept and let them know. That's what I did and less than a week later I have an iPhone 4 being delivered to my house.
> 
> Just sayin'.....


They don't keep lists, they just keep the iPhones in back!  I was in 2 stores with stock and signs were up saying no iPhones!

Hope the truck gets there soon.


----------



## phphreak

Warning: a friend of mine bought an unlocked iPhone 4 16gb from a store called Gadgets(@) Fairview Mall Toronto. He was told that not only was he ineligible for the subsidized price but had to pay $799 + tax for an unlocked phone to use with Rogers. On top of this crap deal, it was final sale! I wish he would have talked to me before he did it, but at least I'm warning everyone here.


----------



## haber

I walked by the Ottawa Apple store at 8:05 this morning. One guy sitting on the floor and 2 guys on the bench. The guy sitting on the floor told me it was his second day trying.

Was that anyone here?


----------



## figo

*Sherway Mall Report*

There is a line 75 deep and no word about a shipment coming in. Good luck to everyone looking today.

I'm off to stock the UPS guy up the street.


----------



## iHunting

The guy vrom inventory just said that they will not recieve any iphones today... And other guys from apple are saying that they can not know for sure till the shipment.. 

Ottawa's Apple store.


----------



## sdo

*Ottawa Apple Store status*

This just in from Twitter regarding Ottawa Apple Store stock. Cannot comment on validity of the post. I just came across it.

"NO iPhone 4's available at Apple store in Ottawa today (as per inventory control mgr who came out to the line)."

Twitter / versature: NO iPhone 4's available at ...

AFAIK, they haven't received any shipments at all this week.


----------



## mixedup

i heard exactly the opposite.....i complained because i had been calling various stores and NOT ONE offered to put me on a list (never got the offer until i went to another kiosk on sunday afternoon). i was told by a rogers employee there that they are all supposed to offer to put your name on a list. grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## iphoneottawa

sdo said:


> This just in from Twitter regarding Ottawa Apple Store stock. Cannot comment on validity of the post. I just came across it.
> 
> "NO iPhone 4's available at Apple store in Ottawa today (as per inventory control mgr who came out to the line)."
> 
> Twitter / versature: NO iPhone 4's available at ...
> 
> AFAIK, they haven't received any shipments at all this week.


Rideau usually says before noon that they won't get any. Then people leave and at noon they get some in. This is what happened a few times last week.


----------



## sdo

iphoneottawa said:


> Rideau usually says before noon that they won't get any. Then people leave and at noon they get some in. This is what happened a few times last week.


I kinda figured that was happening. I've tried there twice in the past week. Came up empty each time.


----------



## iphoneottawa

phphreak said:


> Warning: a friend of mine bought an unlocked iPhone 4 16gb from a store called Gadgets(@) Fairview Mall Toronto. He was told that not only was he ineligible for the subsidized price but had to pay $799 + tax for an unlocked phone to use with Rogers. On top of this crap deal, it was final sale! I wish he would have talked to me before he did it, but at least I'm warning everyone here.


I also read a few posts were people are paying crazy $ to get one. 
I qualify for a $200 one so I'll wait 'till I get one from Rogers. 
First week I would have gotten one unlocked at full price but thankfully didn't find one. Now that I've seen it up-closeI'm not willing to pay full price.


----------



## Rounder

I'm surprised to still read that people are still waiting in line these days with no guarantee that a shipment even comes in! Kinda glad now that I lined up on launch day, even though it was a grueling 9 hours of waiting in line, at least I knew that my waiting would pay off as they plenty of stock that first day.

I really hope that you guys are able to get yours soon! 

I don't know if you guys check Craigslist / Kijiji every now and then, but some people are asking ridiculous amounts for a LOCKED phone! Crazyness I say. that's a pretty big profit if someone actually buys it.


----------



## figo

*Stock*

No shipments to rogers stores in T.O! Anyone know what happen at apple stores?


----------



## Rushing385

Can anyone give me an update on line ups at Market mall apple store in Calgary? Are the line ups there still ridiculous or has it calmed down a bit? Are people still lining up early in the morning before the store opens?


----------



## guitarwolf

Received mine just then courtesy of Puralator! It's really quite nice!!
Just restoring from a backup now...can't wait to use it!
Good luck on your hunt everyone!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Nothing in Ottawa today.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Not a good week for Ottawa. It seems no one got any.


----------



## guitarwolf

There's the box it came in today! The phone seems smaller yet more substantial - heavier and more durable, maybe? It definitely feels different than the previous iterations. Either way, it's pretty damn awesome!

Anyone else have any luck today?


----------



## cliph

guitarwolf said:


> Anyone else have any luck today?


Congratulations guitarwolf. Did you go the retentions route?

I am still luckless and not sure when I will be luckful if I don't feel like being in line for 5+ hours any time soon.


----------



## ethanlechcharles

I'm waiting for my dingus iPhone to ship!
I ordered it from retentions at like 8:45 on monday, got my order confirmation at 12:30am and haven't heard anything since. My agreement changed from 'no agreement" to a 3 year agreement today so I'm hoping that's good news. Still, frustrating seeing so many people who ordered them yesterday get them today and I am still empty handed.


----------



## guitarwolf

cliph said:


> Congratulations guitarwolf. Did you go the retentions route?
> 
> I am still luckless and not sure when I will be luckful if I don't feel like being in line for 5+ hours any time soon.


Thanks!
Just click my profile and read one of my earlier posts (there's not many) where I tell my story. It was all worth though!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Congratulations!
I'm still waiting for a call from Rogers.


----------



## kydee6039

I ordered my phone through fido retentions on Monday night - they said it would be delivered no later than the 27th. They also said I could track it through ups with my phone number - is this true?? When I type my number in a I get a message saying there is no package that exists.

One last question - for people who ordered from retentions - how long did it take to receive the phone??


----------



## timmy_27

hi everyone,

i'm looking to order an iphone 4, everyone seems to be ordering it from a place called "retentions". can someone explain to me how this works? i'm looking to order through rogers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bshell

One of the best places to go to learn about "Retentions" is here (at least for Fido):RedFlagDeals.com Forums - View Single Post - Elect Fido - Retention Plans


----------



## mlmichels

kydee6039 said:


> I ordered my phone through fido retentions on Monday night - they said it would be delivered no later than the 27th. They also said I could track it through ups with my phone number - is this true?? When I type my number in a I get a message saying there is no package that exists.
> 
> One last question - for people who ordered from retentions - how long did it take to receive the phone??


I ordered from retentions at 10am Tuesday - they told me I would have it at latest Aug 28th. Today, I saw a bunch of people receiving theirs and i have not even received my shipment notice so I went onto Fido live chat where the rep was useless and told me it would now arrive around Aug 31. He was of no help at all. Last time, my 3G arrived without even me receiving a shipment email and I was never able to track it on UPS so fingers crossed that this might happen again!


----------



## HawkEye123

Well it looks like I am to join the ranks of those waiting for an iPhone 4 again, seeing as I am returning mine for a full refund after getting 3 with defects/problems. 

Oh well, it will eventually be worth it. Here's to hoping that whenever I get one, it won't have dust under the screen or any other problems.


----------



## kydee6039

Well I just received my confirmation email from fido stating my iphone has shipped out. Wow that was fast - I assume I will receive it by Friday at the latest


----------



## mlmichels

kydee6039 said:


> Well I just received my confirmation email from fido stating my iphone has shipped out. Wow that was fast - I assume I will receive it by Friday at the latest


Well there's hope for me yet that I will receive it before I leave for the States next Thursday!


----------



## ethanlechcharles

I also received confirmation, finally. 
I ordered mine Monday around 8:45pm.
Seeing as they've been coming from within Ontario, it should be here tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## timmy_27

ethanlechcharles said:


> I also received confirmation, finally.
> I ordered mine Monday around 8:45pm.
> Seeing as they've been coming from within Ontario, it should be here tomorrow or Friday.



did u order yours from fido?


----------



## figo

*Rogers Sucks!!!*

Waited 5 painful hours at the Apple store at Sherway to get my new 32GB iphone. Too add to the injury, when I tried to activate the phone, Rogers made me pay $499 for the upgrade after telling me on two different occasions that I was eligible for the $269 upgrade cost. 
Rogers employees really have to stop wasting our time with misinformation. Anyway, bought the phones and I'm waiting for a call from a manager to resolve the situation.


----------



## bringonthenite

figo said:


> Waited 5 painful hours at the Apple store at Sherway to get my new 32GB iphone. Too add to the injury, when I tried to activate the phone, Rogers made me pay $499 for the upgrade after telling me on two different occasions that I was eligible for the $269 upgrade cost.
> Rogers employees really have to stop wasting our time with misinformation. Anyway, bought the phones and I'm waiting for a call from a manager to resolve the situation.


Do you fit the qualifications listed on Rogers Redboard?


----------



## ethanlechcharles

timmy_27 said:


> did u order yours from fido?


I did. 
On monday.


----------



## iphoneottawa

figo said:


> Rogers employees really have to stop wasting our time with misinformation.


could not agree more. Just read the comments on Redboard.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Here's also an interesting story from redboard:

"Enough says:
August 14, 2010 at 8:13 am
I have been an Apple guy for a longtime. I switched to Rogers from Bell because of the Iphone. In my experience the two have done a great job of competing to see who could provide worse customer service. I’ve declared it a tie. My 3G hasn’t worked properly for some time and I have anxiously been awaiting the arrival of the iphone 4. So much so, that I lined up at 6AM for the phone on July 30. I was 2nd in line at Best Buy Mobile but couldn’t seal the deal because i didn’t have photo id with me so I went home empty handed and disappointed. Since then I have read the Redboard daily, and have called and attended numerous Rogers / Best Buy / Telephone Booth / Future Shop locations. The employees at these other stores are no less rude than the people at Rogers. This past Tuesday, after being in line for 2 hours with about 20 other people waiting for the UPS guy, I actually had one of these phones in my hand, but once again couldn’t seal the deal because I did not know the pin # to my account. I assured the guy that I had never set up a pin # or heard of a pin # associated with my account but to no avail. Once again I left the store empty handed and disappointed. After calling and attending at numerous locations Wednesday thru Friday, a woman at Best Buy told me that they had 5 Rogers phones. I ran out of my office, hoped in a cab and ran into the store, only to see the person in front of me purchase the last Rogers phone. After spending $35 in cabs I returned to my office empty handed, disappointed and without my keys! I must have lost them in my mad dash in downtown Toronto. $100 for the FOB to my office, $200 to replace my car key. The problem is not with Apple or Rogers, the problem was with me. My behaviour was worse than theirs. Enough is enough. I am renouncing my NEED for an iphone and I am taking back control of myself and this process."


----------



## iphoneottawa

From Toronto Sun:

The great iPhone 4 hunt 
Jesse Michaels
The photo above is of a demo iPhone at an Apple Store – of course it is not for sale and even if it was, you’d probably still have trouble finding one for purchase in Canada.

Unfortunately, I remain one of the unwashed masses who has yet to secure the mythical device.

The calendar is coming up on three weeks since the iPhone launched in Canada and still it remains an elusive item, in hand of the lucky few.

How did these folks manage to get one?

Some of them lined up at Apple Stores on launch day and have been lining up each day thereafter for hours in order to secure a phone. Being a working stiff, this is not an option for me, so I tried the next best thing: going to stores run by my provider (Rogers), hoping upon hope that they might have them in stock.

Silly me.

Depending on which of the 5+ stores I have tried over the past three weeks, my question about upgrading to the iPhone 4 has been greeted with derision, snickers or just blank stares. In other words, these stores have nada in stock and have no idea when the next batch will be coming in. These also did not appear to have waiting lists.

So I tried another option: calling the customer relations department at Rogers and politely explaining my dilemma with the hope that they might be able to ship an iPhone to me, as they have done for others.

Silly me.

The best I got out of them was an “exclusion reference number” – which according to the rep I received it from, could potentially get me an iPhone from them but I would have to call in regularly and they would have to have stock at the time I called. So far, this avenue has been a complete waste of time. One fellow insisted that the iPhone 4 will not be in stock in for 2-3 months and another woman suggested that I go and line up at an Apple Store.

Rogers is also not offering the devices for order online.

So the retail, customer relations and online routes have eluded me. I have just one question: is Rogers actually selling these phones or are they just a figment of my rather large imagination?

On the flipside, I’d like to know how Bell & Telus have handled their respective iPhone 4 launches. Do they currently have the devices in stock for walk-in customers or over the phone/online?

As for me, I’m just going to sit in my blogger’s chair and sulk about Rogers’ awful handling of the iPhone 4 launch. They have so many avenues to communicate with their customers. So far, they’ve done a fairly awful job on all fronts.


----------



## iphoneottawa

And one last one form Star:

Want an iPhone 4? Better line up

August 17, 2010 00:08:00
Emily Mathieu
BUSINESS REPORTER
Apple fans seeking immediate gratification – at least when it comes to the iPhone 4 – could be temporarily out of luck.

Demand appears to be outpacing supply for the device across Canada. Apple is still selling the phone in limited quantities to customers willing to line up outside stores. Wireless companies are sold out or have limited quantities.

Ashok Kumar, a senior technology analyst with U.S. investment bank, Rodman & Renshaw, said the shortage could be related to a defect in the original iPhone 4 that caused signal strength issues.

Apple has promised customers who buy a phone before Sept. 30 a free rubber bumper that will override a signal issue known as the “death grip.” Kumar said the company is likely holding back on shipping out mass quantities until the problem is fixed.

“Reading between the lines... they will have a hardware fix in place for product shipping beyond” September, he said.

Rogers Communications, Bell Canada and Telus are advising customers to call for more information or go to company websites.

On Tuesday Rogers was sold out and sending updates on Twitter and on their company blog, where complaints about the shortage of iPhone 4s are piling up. Bell Canada has limited if any stock and is taking $50 deposits. Telus has limited quantities.

Questions posed to Apple’s media relations department were responded to in typically cryptic fashion: no explanation, just suggestions that customers should call local stores and more stock would be coming soon.

During a July conference call with analysts, Apple chief operating officer Tim Cook said Apple ships products based on supply and does not hold back to build up buzz, according to blog Appleinsider.com.

On Tuesday, a staff member at Apple’s Eaton Centre explained they had a limited number of phones and those were being given to some of the up to100 people lined up outside the store.

Kumar said potential signal issues and long waits are unlikely to dissuade buyers.

“In terms of user experience it sets the industry yardstick.”


----------



## rktsci

I was at the Yorkdale Apple store last night and its seemed like people were able to walk in and buy them without difficulty. I saw one guy buy two of them. This was around 8:30 pm!


----------



## haber

iphoneottawa said:


> And one last one form Star:
> Ashok Kumar, a senior technology analyst with U.S. investment bank, Rodman & Renshaw, said the shortage could be related to a defect in the original iPhone 4 that caused signal strength issues.
> 
> Apple has promised customers who buy a phone before Sept. 30 a free rubber bumper that will override a signal issue known as the “death grip.” Kumar said the company is likely holding back on shipping out mass quantities until the problem is fixed.
> 
> “Reading between the lines... they will have a hardware fix in place for product shipping beyond” September, he said.


I've suspected the same as this analyst -- if they don't need to give you a free bumper after Sept 30th then there won't be a problem with the product after Sept 30th. But notice the September 30th no-more-free-bumper perfectly coincides with the September 30th no-more-$30-6-Gig?


----------



## Benito

rktsci said:


> I was at the Yorkdale Apple store last night and its seemed like people were able to walk in and buy them without difficulty. I saw one guy buy two of them. This was around 8:30 pm!


Wow, if that is true, I should have waited until this week to buy instead of waiting at the Eaton Centre for about 8 hours.


----------



## ArkRoyal

haber said:


> I've suspected the same as this analyst -- if they don't need to give you a free bumper after Sept 30th then there won't be a problem with the product after Sept 30th. But notice the September 30th no-more-free-bumper perfectly coincides with the September 30th no-more-$30-6-Gig?


Well if that really is the case (and I dont get my iphone 4 order processed in the next couple weeks) then Apple loses another costumer to droid.


----------



## sdo

*Ottawa Apple Store Shipment?*

Anyone got the scoop on potential shipment today for Ottawa's Apple Store at the Rideau Centre? Trying to decide if I should be making the trip.

s.


----------



## sdo

No phones today at Rideau Apple Store in Ottawa.


----------



## mlmichels

*It's here!*

Ordered at 10.15 through retentions on Tuesday 17th. Never received shipping notice and this morning was told it had not shipped yet. Just arrived and thankfully my cleaner was here to sign for it! Hooray!


----------



## mjollymo

Based on the info I've dug up, it's another no shipment day for Apple Rideau. 

If true, I think that means there hasn't been a single shipment all week. Very strange, as I keep reading about apple stores in other cities getting shipments in, so it doesn't make sense on why Rideau would be getting the shaft.


----------



## kydee6039

Ordering my phone through fido retentions was the best decision I ever made. Ordered this past Monday (the 16th at 11:30 at night) and was on the phone for literally 10 minutes. Phone was just delivered today!!

Glad I didn't have to wait in line and chase these ridiculous shipments. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## iHunting

No iphones in Rideau but almost each Rogers Plus in Ottawa got few, already sold out... :/


----------



## haber

mjollymo said:


> Based on the info I've dug up, it's another no shipment day for Apple Rideau.
> 
> If true, I think that means there hasn't been a single shipment all week. Very strange, as I keep reading about apple stores in other cities getting shipments in, so it doesn't make sense on why Rideau would be getting the shaft.


I don't know what's going on. Based on here, Twitter, and RedFlag, there's been no mention of *any* Ottawa retailers getting iPhones for a while now. We're in some sort of technology black hole.


----------



## Trose

From Rogers' Redboard:


> UPDATE (August 19, 2010, 11:45 AM) A limited number of iPhone 4s have started to arrive at Rogers retail locations. Considering the limited inventory, we recommend you contact your local store to confirm units are available. In addition, Apple retail locations may have stock.


Unfortunately, I'm working from home today so I hope the Rogers near my office doesn't call me to say they got them in stock. Maybe I'll try calling the Rogers near my house this afternoon to see if they got a shipment.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for the update from Rogers. 
I'm hoping my store got at least one 32GB.


----------



## protoquark

iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks for the update from Rogers.
> I'm hoping my store got at least one 32GB.


Don't get your hopes up too high, I called 2 stores in Kanata here and neither of them have any phones. The Apple store downtown also didn't receive any new stock either.


----------



## Roccit

Just got back from a Rogers store in Woodbridge. They sold 8 this morning. I was an hour late. Shucks!


----------



## MadGoat

Rogers and Telephone Booth at Rideau got a shipment and were sold out immediately.

Telephone Booth only got 3 and the clerk kept one for himself.


----------



## MadGoat

haber said:


> I've suspected the same as this analyst -- if they don't need to give you a free bumper after Sept 30th then there won't be a problem with the product after Sept 30th.


Or there might still be a problem, but Apple may be redesigning the package to include a bumper already in the box for Sept. 30th?


----------



## Artofilm

anyone heard any news about Square One?
I've been thinking about going tomorrow but dont really wanna waste my time.


----------



## haber

MadGoat said:


> Rogers and Telephone Booth at Rideau got a shipment and were sold out immediately.
> 
> Telephone Booth only got 3 and the clerk kept one for himself.


Well, that eliminates my need to stop at Rideau Centre on the way home from work.

And the worst part? Now I know there's zero chance of the stores getting any new stock tomorrow when I *don't* have to work.


----------



## figo

*Wait in Line*

Got my 32gb last night but it took 6hrs!!!!! Holy Smokes, it was the most painful experience that continued today with 2 calls to Rogers.

Not worth it!


----------



## fyrefly

Saw a bunch of people Lined up at Eaton Centre again today... both a guaranteed Line and a "Probably No Chance" line.


----------



## elvtnedge

Roccit said:


> Just got back from a Rogers store in Woodbridge. They sold 8 this morning. I was an hour late. Shucks!


Which store in woodbridge?


----------



## MikeyXX

With the combo - antenna gotta hold it in a special way, and the proximity - mute your phone while on a call, and now the recent bluetooth - hello? hello? I can't hear you... things happening with the ip4, I stopped shopping around. I live on bluetooth and i spoke to a friend who has an ip4 and he was on his bluetooth about a week ago.... I kept telling him I could hardly hear him and was he somewhere noisy. I thought it was just him until I read the recent bluetooth woes from people with ip4. Apparently the people they are talking to say they have a hard time hearing them and they are sounding distant or hollow. 

I think I'll wait until one drops into my lap. Don't want to run head long into trouble.


----------



## kkritsilas

I got a 16GB today at Marlborough, at the Cellcom Wireless kiosk. No lineups, but I did have to wait around for about 45 minutes until the 2 previous customers ahead me were served (buying some sort of Blackberry, second customer got two iPhone 4s). Process was pretty quick, I'd say about 20 minutes overall. 

When I got there (I was at the mall to have a pair of shoes repaired), I just asked if they had iPhones, and they said yes. I sort of paused, and I asked if that was for real, and they said they had 24 come in that morning, and they had 4-5 left (2:30 in the afternoon). While waiting around, I talked to the guy who bought the 2 iPhones ahead of me, and showed him how to use the iPhone (I used to have an iPhone 3G), so its pretty much the same with the exception of folders and the multi-tasking/application switching.

I can replicate the antenna issue at home, it drops to 3 or 4 bars from 5 if I use the death grip (no case). I did make a call on the phone, didn't have any proximity sensor issues, and I haven't used bluetooth for anything yet.


Kostas


----------



## M.A.

Canada Post delivered mine today! I'm delighted to have it.


----------



## Trose

Bah. Brentwood Town Centre Rogers got another shipment of iPhones today and didn't call me (again). Already sold out.


----------



## mjollymo

Several Rogers locations in ottawa received iPhones. None for me though as I was stuck at work all day. 

Maybe I should just quit my job like everyone else and camp out daily.


----------



## newbieted

mjollymo said:


> Maybe I should just quit my job like everyone else and camp out daily.


Exactly what I was thinking but luckily I'm on afternoons next week and I will like everyone else camp out in the morning at my local apple store.


----------



## HawkEye123

Next week begins my search for an iPhone 4. Returning mine this weekend.


----------



## Stephanie

I was at the Rogers Plus store in Brampton this evening (Bovaird & Hwy 10) and overheard someone there saying they'd received six of them today. The fellow infront of me in line got the last one.

I was just there to buy a micro-sim card -- got my apple.ca iPhone 4 delivered via Fedex today!


----------



## iphoneottawa

I talked to the Rogers Corp store that we deal with and as a corporate customer I'm screwed!
They sell any iP4 they get in store and are not holding any for Corp orders right now. 
Also other Rogers stores can't process my demand. I've tried. 
As the account belongs to the company, I can't leave Rogers.
So I have no choice but to wait. 
I may try to call Rogers Business line but I doubt they can do anything.


----------



## mjollymo

I'm going to be calling Bell/Telus today to see what kind of deals I can get for switching over. Hopefully offer some credits on first bill to offset the cost of the termination fee with rogers. 

I know the supply shortages aren't rogers fault. The way they are handling these shortages though is what frustrates me.


----------



## voyager_rob

mjollymo,

Please post your results.

I tried this several times with Telus and got nothing worth while.
An offer of free caller ID for a year was the best perk! What a joke.

I also have another line with Telus and get $20 worth of free perks on that line. They WOULD NOT extend the same to a new second line.

... Rob


----------



## newbieted

Hitting Fairview Mall tomorrow morning, they say that they let mall walkers in at 8:00 so I'm going there for 8 and waiting in front of the apple store until they get a shipment. Anyone have any tips for waiting outside the stores or any other tips for keeping myself from getting too bored?


----------



## fyrefly

newbieted said:


> Hitting Fairview Mall tomorrow morning, they say that they let mall walkers in at 8:00 so I'm going there for 8 and waiting in front of the apple store until they get a shipment. Anyone have any tips for waiting outside the stores or any other tips for keeping myself from getting too bored?


General Tip: They will often say they aren't getting any and then within minutes (or hours) get some in and start a lineup. If you _really_ want one... be persistent.  

The shipments in TO seem to arrive around noon-2pmish most days.


----------



## newbieted

Total BS today, got there at 8:30 and they had the store open but no line up. An apple store employee was there telling everyone that they were told that they are getting a shipment tomorrow and they are opening up at 9 am. Now going there for when the mall opens at 8 would be a good idea but now that people KNOW there's a shipment coming the line is going to be crazy. The apple store employee was saying that people find a way to get into the mall before it opens to the public and he was there today to discourage line ups. If I find out they got a shipment today I'm done with it. I'm just about at the end of my patience with the hold iPhone 4. Total BS


----------



## Slathe

I got really lucky. I've had my 32gb iPhone 4 (Rogers) for about 2 weeks now. Wirelesswave agreed to put a phone on HOLD for me as soon as they got a shipment. This was the first batch of shipments after the initial launch stock. About 1 week after launch they gave me a call and said they had my phone for me put aside for me. I went and picked it up, no lines, no extra fees, I didn't prepay either. 

I don't know why I got special treatment. But I wish the best of luck to you guys in getting your phones!


----------



## misconceptionz

I got my phone last week from Nexgen Wireless at Front and King. They are a telus store and they also put my name on a list and called me when it showed up. I believe they still have stock as I sent a co-worker there on Friday and he walked right in and picked one up. Another co-worker walked into a bell store and picked one up straight away as well. It seems that if you are with telus or bell it is no problem.... if your with rogers.....


----------



## Rounder

Passed by Apple Store Rideau @ 11:30, and there was probably 35 people in line.


----------



## shooting_rubber

Rounder said:


> Passed by Apple Store Rideau @ 11:30, and there was probably 35 people in line.


Was there at 1:00 PM, no shipment today yet.

EDIT: There was also no line outside the Apple store.


----------



## iphoneottawa

There is a twit saying Rideau got iPhones,16 & 32, last night around 7pm!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Another twit says Rideau still has iP4s: 16 & 32!


----------



## mjollymo

I am taking tomorrow off. Hopefully it pays off.


----------



## shooting_rubber

iphoneottawa said:


> Another twit says Rideau still has iP4s: 16 & 32!


Where are you hearing this from? At rideau now, about 6-7 people in line and a worker came out and said they don't have any yet. Don't know what that means, but I hope they get some in.


----------



## iphoneottawa

On twitter.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Here's page print


----------



## shooting_rubber

iphoneottawa said:


> Here's page print


Ok thanks, how credible is this guy?


----------



## mjollymo

Hard to say. Iphoneincanada was just retweeting some person. I haven't found anyone else able to verify that tweet from last night. So who knows.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Any updates from Rideau or Rogers stores?


----------



## mjollymo

Is it wrong that I'm hoping they don't get a shipment today? Means I still have of a shipment coming tomorrow when I'm off!


----------



## shooting_rubber

iphoneottawa said:


> Any updates from Rideau or Rogers stores?


Rideau got a shipment in. Was second in line and I got an iPhone 4. There were probably 40 people in line and the worker said that everyone in line would get a phone.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Nice, I hope Rogers will get some also.


----------



## mjollymo

Now I'm worried they won't get stock tomorrow, and I will have taken a day off for nothing. 

Oh well.


----------



## newbieted

Was at fairview today and the line up at 7:30 had over 100 people in it. I was near the end, an employee came out at 8 and said that she would be taking names and when she stopped that meant there was no more phones. She barely made it around the first turn of people before she said no more phones. I phoned rogers and they said to just phone the stores and that they have none at the call centers.


----------



## ArkRoyal

Cancelled my iphone4 order today (4 weeks of running around and struggling to give apple my cash is too much of turn off at this point) so I got a samsung galaxy s. Hopefully that means one of you guys gets a phone earlier 

Best of luck


----------



## iphoneottawa

How do you like the Galaxy S?
Rogers may get it also soon and I thought it's a nice phone.


----------



## modsuperstar

ArkRoyal said:


> Cancelled my iphone4 order today (4 weeks of running around and struggling to give apple my cash is too much of turn off at this point) so I got a samsung galaxy s. Hopefully that means one of you guys gets a phone earlier
> 
> Best of luck


I understand impatience with regards to getting a phone, but it seems so odd to me to give up the search and buy a competing handset.

I know myself I feel I'm locked in as an iPhone user. Sure I could make the jump to the other side of the fence, but I've bought apps and am invested in the iPhone platform. It also just works with my hardware. This is of course by Apple's design, but it really is no different then investing in PC software, then being wary of making the leap to Mac or Linux because you might lose functionality you previously enjoyed. 

Obviously your circumstance could be different then mine. I've just always found it odd people jumping platforms like that, especially when you did in fact have your heart set on an iPhone and aren't making the jump out of frustration with the competing platform.


----------



## ArkRoyal

iphoneottawa said:


> How do you like the Galaxy S?
> Rogers may get it also soon and I thought it's a nice phone.


The iphone 4, with its aluminum casing looks so much better than the Vibrant. However, I keep my phones in cases, so really 95% of the time I won’t see the body of the phone. So that brings me to the screens. Both phones have amazing screens. I couldn’t tell the difference between the two when using them at the normal distance you use smart phone. If you put the iphone a few inches from your face, the iphone 4 looks little better due to pixel density, but at normal differences I personally can’t tell the difference. Both look amazing.

In terms of software, the overall look of iOS is nicer, but in terms of functionality it seems to be dated. The droid’s ability to set up a “daily briefing” on your home screen with info like your calendar, weather, news etc, plus notifications and widgets really puts droid ahead of Ios. It seems so much more flexiable and usefull as a tool.

Still, I was hung up on the fact that iOS just looked so much better on the eyes. However I did some researching and was blown away at the customization ability of droid phones (especially once you root them). You have the ability to make the operating system look and operate exactly the way you want. So really, that was the tipping point. A year from now, I think I’ll really enjoy the ability to tinker with the phone.

The larger screen also appealed to me.


----------



## ArkRoyal

modsuperstar said:


> I understand impatience with regards to getting a phone, but it seems so odd to me to give up the search and buy a competing handset.
> 
> I know myself I feel I'm locked in as an iPhone user. Sure I could make the jump to the other side of the fence, but I've bought apps and am invested in the iPhone platform. It also just works with my hardware. This is of course by Apple's design, but it really is no different then investing in PC software, then being wary of making the leap to Mac or Linux because you might lose functionality you previously enjoyed.
> 
> Obviously your circumstance could be different then mine. I've just always found it odd people jumping platforms like that, especially when you did in fact have your heart set on an iPhone and aren't making the jump out of frustration with the competing platform.


I haven’t owned an iphone before so I had no stock invested in the Apple universe. I also consider these things to be tools (I need it for calendar and especially for tethering). I was very impressed with the new iphone4 and really hadn’t considered the alternatives. Had Apple shipped more to Canada, I would have probably out of impulse just went a head and bought one. 

However, while waiting I looked around and started to notice that the iphone 4, as amazing as it is, isn’t exactly the leader in all areas. I can’t argue with the form factor (it has the competition floored). However, I think iOS is dated and not moving fast enough and I think droid will be more useful for me.

So, it wasn’t really out of spite (although it is annoying that you can’t buy one, annoyed at the way they handled the antenna issue and in general kinda put off by the arrogance of the company).


----------



## mjollymo

Sounds like Rideau got a fairly large shipment in today. 16GB are sold out, and with the number of people waiting in line, it's safe to assume 32GB is sold as well. 

This gives me a bad feeling for tomorrow. I should have booked today off!


----------



## Adrian.

Cambridge Centre Telus got a shipment today. Lots of 16 & 32s. Just picked up a 16.


----------



## iphoneottawa

mjollymo said:


> This gives me a bad feeling for tomorrow. I should have booked today off!


You never know. There maybe leftovers from today or another big shipment. Best of luck.


----------



## Paul82

Yup my buddy and I both got 32's at rideau today... On a related note anyone looking to buy a slightly used 16gb iPhone 4 locked to fido.


----------



## harpoon

iphoneottawa said:


> How do you like the Galaxy S?
> Rogers may get it also soon and I thought it's a nice phone.


Had it for a week, gave it a good run-through. It's good, very good. Mine had 2.1 on it and I wish I could try some of what 2.2 gives and that's my main beef with Android...you're at the mercy of over-the-air updates and whatever skin the manufacturer puts on it. I hate Motoblur, Sense is not bad, there's some other custom ones that are decent too but I find it a bit busy and cluttered.

I also found the Android apps more hit and miss than the app store in terms of quality, interface and other things... Battery wasn't as good for me as iPhone 4 but I did like that I could really tweak the Android OS. And again, maybe it's me but the Android OS just doesn't feel as snappy or intuitive though it's 9/10ths of the way there.

I theorize that it could likely be that one would prefer whichever OS they used first between Android and iPhone but if you were to use the other you'd see things you want and things you hate...for me I don't want too much more than intermediate use without going advanced on a phone so iPhone is fine for me.

Hardware-wise the Galaxy is better than a 3GS but the screen on an iPhone 4 is just the best in the market right now. Camera was better on Galaxy but on the video I had the odd frame drop here and there. If you're into cases and accessories you're obviously more limited in choice on the Galaxy but the Galaxy feels pretty damn durable too.

Hope that helps anyone considering. I tried a Blackberry Torch as well and I wasn't impressed if anyone's tempted to go there...felt like a juiced-up Palm Pre but the Blackberry OS felt unfinished somehow.


----------



## Julianq101

newbieted said:


> Was at fairview today and the line up at 7:30 had over 100 people in it. I was near the end, an employee came out at 8 and said that she would be taking names and when she stopped that meant there was no more phones. She barely made it around the first turn of people before she said no more phones. I phoned rogers *and they said to just phone the stores *and that they have none at the call centers.


That's what I hate about Rogers right now. They expect customers to spend hours and hours hunting for a phone. Why not have a waiting list? They have manufactured a problem. Wonder how many customers have been lost?


----------



## mjollymo

My search is finally over! 

Was waiting in line at the Rideau this morning. They did end up receiving a small shipment today, and I was lucky enough to get one! 

I haven't been able to use it yet though, as there is apparently an issue with the rogers system (surprise), so I've been waiting about an hour for it to get activated.


----------



## newbieted

Well I'm glad someone got their iphone today, I waited in line at Fairview mall today for 5 hrs only to be told that they couldn't release anymore phones because the rogers/fido upgrade website/phone system was down. So the story is that they had no more 16Gb phones but a lot of 32Gb, but they can only process a certain amount in front of us so they stopped selling them BUT tomorrow they will start selling the rest. Damn rogers screw up considering I could of had an iPhone today if it weren't for that. BTW Apple employees and manager were the best with the customer service and the manager kept us updated every hour. Rogers you suck! On top of it all I received my new case for my iPhone today. lol


----------



## MadGoat

modsuperstar said:


> I know myself I feel I'm locked in as an iPhone user. Sure I could make the jump to the other side of the fence, but I've bought apps and am invested in the iPhone platform. It also just works with my hardware. This is of course by Apple's design, but it really is no different then investing in PC software, then being wary of making the leap to Mac or Linux because you might lose functionality you previously enjoyed.


I feel the same.. I've spent hundreds on apps The GPS apps being the big ones (Navigon, Tom Tom and Sygic)

and $1-5 here and there adds up on dozens or lesser apps.

To move to a new platform would cost me the price of the phone + the cost of replacing all the apps.

Although I'm very happy being on the iPhone.


----------



## mjollymo

Pushing 3hrs now, and still no service. Come on Rogers get your act together!


----------



## Roccit

I finally got my 16gb this morning at a Rogers Plus store in Woodbridge. No lineups. Picked up the last one out of five.
I feel like I won the lottery!


----------



## Artofilm

What bothers me is that I've have 2 chances to get an iPhone now (a 32gb and a 16gb), and both stores had no idea about the Fido early iPhone upgrade system so I get screwed over both times.


----------



## crodrigues

I just got an Android phone as well, for testing purposes (have a 32GB iPhone 4). The main PITA with Android, that reminds me of the Windows Mobile days, is the fact it is all back to the carrier now. This means if the carrier decides you deserve the updated OS, they will release it to that phone, what in this day and age is completely unacceptable. 

I can understand my first generation iPhone, bought at launch, not being able to run the latest iOS 4 due to hardware limitations (no one expects a 5 year old PC to be able to run Windows 7) but the Android phone I got, the guy that sold it to me bought it brand new end of last year so the phone is like 8 months old and runs Android 1.5. Rogers still did NOT release any updates and are now promising Android 2.1 for it (HTC Magic) sometime this year even though 2.2 Froyo is already out for some carriers.

Sure you can Google for HTC Magic + Froyo and you will find CyanogenMod and a list of procedures you can carry on the phone to upgrade it to 2.2. Problem is, I can do it, not the average Joe user. Having to load JDK and Android SDK to update the freaking phone? WTF? All that thanks to the carrier, Rogers, that does not release an update. Complete BS if you ask me.

The beauty of the iPhone is the simple fact it was the first device, and still the only one to date, that removed the carrier from this process, giving it back to the developer that created the OS, the right to decide when the update comes out and once it is out, as long as your hardware can take it, all phones, no matter on which carrier you are, can be updated to that OS.

This in itself is the biggest show stopper, IMHO, with any Android phone as of today. I will never let a carrier decide when I get an update ever again. Had so many bad stories like that with my Windows Mobile devices, where I got the phone and a week later (no kidding) a new update came out that turned certain apps (Messenger at the time) useless unless you had the updated version. Surely, the carrier/vendor NEVER released an updated version and I was stuck with a ONE WEEK old phone that could not be officially updated.

As a device and a platform, the HTC Magic/Android do seem fine but IMHO cannot beat the iOS 4 ecosystem at this stage. Too many apps available (and sure, tons are crap but thousands are simply incredible) and the simple fact I can give the finger to Rogers/Bell/Fido/Telus regarding updates is the icing on the cake. 

Unfortunately Android lacks that.

CR


----------



## iphoneottawa

Thanks for the heads up on android updates.


----------



## iphoneottawa

mjollymo said:


> Pushing 3hrs now, and still no service. Come on Rogers get your act together!


Did it get fixed?


----------



## mjollymo

iphoneottawa said:


> Did it get fixed?


It finally did! Shortly after posting that, I got tired of waiting and connected it to my itunes. It re-activated the phone again and I was up and running. 

I have to say it was well worth the wait. It's great having a device that works as advertised. My old 3G was was pushing the limits of my patience. 

I will now turn that into a universal remote with the red eye mini infrared adapter.


----------



## Adrian.

Damn. Telus iPhone was activated before I left the store!


----------



## mjollymo

Yeah, Rogers should really be embarrassed with every facet of the iPhone 4 launch. I hope they learn some lessons, and next year are better prepared.


----------



## newbieted

I also just looked at Telus and Bell's websites and you can order the iPhone 4 16GB or 32GB online, still nothing for Rogers and Fido. Shame on you Rogers!


----------



## fyrefly

mjollymo said:


> Yeah, Rogers should really be embarrassed with every facet of the iPhone 4 launch. I hope they learn some lessons, and next year are better prepared.


Not gonna happen. Rogers/Fido has botched the iPhone launch year after year after year. 3 years running now. You honestly think it'll be different next June/July? I certainly don't.


----------



## mjollymo

fyrefly said:


> Not gonna happen. Rogers/Fido has botched the iPhone launch year after year after year. 3 years running now. You honestly think it'll be different next June/July? I certainly don't.


Of course not. My comment was wishful thinking.


----------



## RSGGSR

Anyone have any suggestions for Bell outlets with phones in the GTA (west end preferred)?

most comments here are for Rogers / Fido.


----------



## newbieted

I actually think that this is the only release they botched, at least you could order the phone from them before. I really don't enjoy having to phone every store in the GTA and stand in line at Apple stores to purchase a product that my carrier can't get enough of when other carriers have more than enough stock.


----------



## Stephanie

I didn't have any problem with Rogers last summer, getting my 3Gs was pretty straightforward. 

Glad though I wasn't counting on them this time around though!


----------



## iphoneottawa

newbieted said:


> I actually think that this is the only release they botched, .


check out RedBoard Samsung Galaxy S topic. They promised it when Bell got them, but a month later, they can't even give a release date.


----------



## Mrsam

newbieted said:


> I actually think that this is the only release they botched, at least you could order the phone from them before. I really don't enjoy having to phone every store in the GTA and stand in line at Apple stores to purchase a product that my carrier can't get enough of when other carriers have more than enough stock.


Well, the other carriers (Bell at least) have more than enough stock because no one wants to buy it on their network. Before someone jumps down my throat for saying this, I work at a multi carrier dealership. If we get Rogers/Fido iPhones, they're gone in under an hour easy. We can't get rid of Bell iPhones.


----------



## headlesshobo

When I stopped by BestBuy today, they had tons of iPhone4s and maybe 2 people lined up to get em. Telus only. FUUUUUUU

Well, I'm 6th on the waiting list at the rogers store so should be good to go in a couple of weeks.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Redboard
UPDATE (August 25, 2010, 4:15 PM) A limited number of iPhone 4s have again started to arrive at Rogers retail locations. Considering the limited inventory, we recommend you contact your local store to confirm units are available. In addition, Apple retail locations may have stock.


----------



## champcar

Another cluster **** with Rogers customers at Fairview Mall. Whole system down. I swear Rogers is doing this on purpose to sabotage the whole thing. This is 2 days in a row.


----------



## Trose

Are Apple stores still getting lots of shipments or do they only come once every couple days? My Dad is considering lining up at Pacific Centre tomorrow morning to get one. Would the chances of getting an iPhone be pretty good?


----------



## appleninja

*Winnipeg Applestore?*

I'm gearing up to possibly visit the Winnipeg Apple Store tomorrow morning. I'm curious if anyone is in the know on iPhone 4 availability there. Thanks!


----------



## Kippersoft

appleninja said:


> I'm gearing up to possibly visit the Winnipeg Apple Store tomorrow morning. I'm curious if anyone is in the know on iPhone 4 availability there. Thanks!


They've been getting new stock in for 9:00AM (opening time) this week and are sold out by the afternoon (or earlier, not sure). I'm not sure what the lines or anything are like though. You can give them call and ask for current stock before hand (usually only a two minute wait at most and they're always kind and helpful).

Let us know how it turns out. I haven't been able to get there early enough because of work since it came out, but I'm hoping to grab one next week.


----------



## bsuge04

Trose said:


> Are Apple stores still getting lots of shipments or do they only come once every couple days? My Dad is considering lining up at Pacific Centre tomorrow morning to get one. Would the chances of getting an iPhone be pretty good?


Unless he wants to line up SUPER early! People are still lining up everyday (a lot of people line up to buy phones to sell on eBay/craigslist). I lined up at 3:00am last Friday and there were about 50-60 in front of me. They got a big shipment of phones but all 16GB. I wanted a 32GB phone and am not going to "settle" for a 16GB phone so I ended up leaving empty handed.


----------



## guitarwolf

Well, I called Rogers Customer Relations and complained, on my girlfriends behalf, about those waiting lists that Rogers stores are maintaining and guess what? They agreed, told me I should file a complaint with Apple against that store location and then promptly sent one out to her by UPS!
This is the same thing I did for myself 2 weeks ago...with the same result.
I'm telling you, those waiting lists are not only bull****, but they're also against policy!


----------



## Trose

Rogers' Redboard:


> UPDATE (August 29, 2010, 7:31 PM) iPhone 4 stock at Rogers stores has sold out. Regular shipments are coming in from Apple, so we’ll update this post again once more stock is available. In the meantime, you may want to check Apple retail stores to see if iPhone 4s are in stock.


----------



## Trose

Here's hoping I manage to call my local Rogers store right after they get their shipment this week. Or maybe I'll try retentions again... I just want the wait to be over.


----------



## Paul82

Mrsam said:


> Well, the other carriers (Bell at least) have more than enough stock because no one wants to buy it on their network. Before someone jumps down my throat for saying this, I work at a multi carrier dealership. If we get Rogers/Fido iPhones, they're gone in under an hour easy. We can't get rid of Bell iPhones.


I think a big part of the reason that the other carriers have stock is because Rogers/fido had two years of exclusivity almost all early adopters (they only people who are going to line up for a phone) are already locked into 3 year contracts with them so they are our only choice without paying a cancellation fee.. I know that's the only reason I'm still with fido... It certainly isn't the customer service, price plan, or coverage.... It's also the only reason I switched to them in the first place.


----------



## Gabbadude

Anyone knows about the Virgin stock? I prefer their plan and unlimited txt promotion but I believe this is the less popular option here.


----------



## fyrefly

Gabbadude said:


> Anyone knows about the Virgin stock? I prefer their plan and unlimited txt promotion but I believe this is the less popular option here.


Bell seems to have better stock of this than Rogers/Fido. Try some "The Source" stores in your area. They're all owned by Bell and might have some Virgin phones in stock.


----------



## sjd

I was in the Woodbine Centre yesterday and Wireless Wave had Virgin iPhones in stock. I'm with Fido and needed a Fido phone, so today I went first thing in the morning to the Fido in Woodbine since I work around the corner and they receievd a shipment today. I was 6th in line and got one. They are amazing.


----------



## ehOhh

NEWS - anyone still waiting for a phone; i recommend you wait longer because Apple is releasing a revised version to fix the antenna issue probably later this month!!!
Good news for the people still waiting and really bad news for those who got one already.

If you don't believe me google "iphone 4 revision"


----------



## Rounder

ehOhh said:


> NEWS - anyone still waiting for a phone; i recommend you wait longer because Apple is releasing a revised version to fix the antenna issue probably later this month!!!
> Good news for the people still waiting and really bad news for those who got one already.
> 
> If you don't believe me google "iphone 4 revision"


Nothing official confirms that.

P.S. Apple Rideau Centre got stock in this morning


----------



## fyrefly

That's a rumour at best. I seriously doubt there'll be a new iPhone 4 design released by the end of September.

Also... here in Canada- what antenna issue? I've heard of almost no-one who's had a problem.


----------



## ehOhh

Actually it was announced in San Francisco.
I have friends there who have also seen it on local news.
That's probably why there's such a low supply.
Rumour will be reality soon.


----------



## Asherek

ehOhh said:


> NEWS - anyone still waiting for a phone; i recommend you wait longer because Apple is releasing a revised version to fix the antenna issue probably later this month!!!
> Good news for the people still waiting and really bad news for those who got one already.
> 
> If you don't believe me google "iphone 4 revision"


I'll say this as nicely as I can: *stop spreading misinformation.*

Until Apple actually comes out and says they are doing it, officially, anything else are just rumors, speculations and tinfoil hat theories. Please cut it out.

From a business perspective, I _severely_ doubt that they would release a revised version of the iPhone 4 because:

1. They would be admitting that there is actually a serious enough issue that needs to be fixed, which they still haven't.

and

2. They would royally anger the _millions_ of customers that bought their iPhone 4s to date. This would result in either Apple having to provide free exchanges (unlikely) or a class action lawsuit (far more likely).


----------



## iphoneottawa

Why even fix it? 
It's selling like hot cakes. 
Bumper took care of antenna-gate and iOS 4.1 of the rest (proximity,Bluetooth,etc)


----------



## Trose

New RedBoard update:


> UPDATE (September 1, 2010, 3:11 PM) A limited number of iPhone 4s have again started to arrive at Rogers retail locations. Considering the limited inventory, we recommend you contact your local store to confirm units are available. In addition, Apple retail locations may have stock.


----------



## Trose

Rogers Plus at Brentwood Town Centre got a shipment of iPhones earlier today. Already sold out, I think they only got 16gigs.


----------



## champcar

ehOhh said:


> Actually it was announced in San Francisco.
> I have friends there who have also seen it on local news.
> That's probably why there's such a low supply.
> Rumour will be reality soon.


Go away and start your nonsense somewhere else!!!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Trose said:


> New RedBoard update:


Thanks for the update. 
I've given up on RedBoard but it's nice to get their updates here!


----------



## vhicke

*modmyi info about death grip*

An interesting bit of news filtered into the US tech blogosphere through a report in the Mexican media: according to an executive at one of Mexico's two iPhone/iPad carriers, a new iPhone 4 model may be released as soon as the end of this month to fix the so-called Death Grip issue. Though the report is unconfirmed, and may represent mere speculation rather than true inside information, the news has been making the rounds of blogs like AppleInsider and MacRumors.

Marco Quatorze, director of value added services at Mexico's largest carrier Telcel told the Spanish-language site CanalMX that after September 30, iPhone 4 handsets sold by his company will not suffer from the antenna problem. Telcel customers who buy an iPhone 4 before September 30 will get the current model. As a result, they'll need a protective case or bumper to minimize the problem of dropped calls and poor signal strength, and will be given an option to switch to a revised model, he said.

Why September 30? Quatorze didn't explain why that particular date was given, but that is the day the iPhone 4 case program expires. The temporary nature of the program did suggest to many that Apple would have a fix in place by the time it ended, though Apple's never publicly asserted that, saying only that they'd reassess the program at the end of the period. Requests for comment have gotten no response from Apple as of this writing.

Source: AppleInsider


----------



## Trose

Local Rogers didn't get more iPhones today but I'm hopeful that they will tomorrow. Cross my fingers that the meeting I have tomorrow will be done by 11:30am so I can line up...


----------



## cliph

In T.O. and still trying to find one. Seriously frustrated by this point.


----------



## wilecoyote

ehOhh said:


> NEWS - anyone still waiting for a phone; i recommend you wait longer because Apple is releasing a revised version to fix the antenna issue probably later this month!!!
> Good news for the people still waiting and really bad news for those who got one already.
> 
> If you don't believe me google "iphone 4 revision"


I didn't believe you so I googled it and got lots of hits - so it must be true!!

I also googled "Creationism is fact" and got lots of hits. So that must be true too!

I'm going to stop googling now. It's spooky.


----------



## groovetube

seriously, what the hell is up. I recall the 3G release, and the 3Gs, and I don't recall there EVER being this much a problem getting a phone this long after release?

Something is up. This whole 'selling like hotcakes' theory doesn't add up. so did the last 3 phones.


----------



## newbieted

This is all total BS, I have been phoning rogers customer service over the last 3 weeks and haven't been offered an iPhone 4 at all, I call them and state my case and my issues with lists being kept and having to stand in line for a phone upgrade. I have stood in line twice and have harassed my local rogers plus stores and have come up empty handed. I am done waiting in lines mostly because I work for a living and can't afford to take days off to give rogers my business.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Yep, Rogers especially messed up this launch. Soon the upgrade price promo will be over with no iPhone to buy!


----------



## newbieted

Does anyone know if the line-ups and still happening at various apple stores in the GTA, I just want to be able to walk into an apple store and upgrade my phone.


----------



## bsenka

vhicke said:


> Why September 30?


If you keep up with the Tech news sites, a LOT of them have quotes from various telecos and from manufacturers that September 30 is the expected launch of the iPhone 4 with the antenna issue actually fixed.


----------



## vfr

> Tech news sites


They all regurgitate the same rumor until it becomes 'fact' - then trash Apple when 'fact' does not become reality. Seen it happen over and over and over...


----------



## ruffdeezy

newbieted said:


> This is all total BS, I have been phoning rogers customer service over the last 3 weeks and haven't been offered an iPhone 4 at all, I call them and state my case and my issues with lists being kept and having to stand in line for a phone upgrade. I have stood in line twice and have harassed my local rogers plus stores and have come up empty handed. I am done waiting in lines mostly because I work for a living and can't afford to take days off to give rogers my business.


Call retentions, not regular customer service. Mine is on the way and I was able to get $20 off my monthly plan.


----------



## bsenka

vfr said:


> They all regurgitate the same rumor until it becomes 'fact' - then trash Apple when 'fact' does not become reality. Seen it happen over and over and over...


They get a lot more right than they get wrong.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Frankly as I still can't find an iP4, I don't mind if a new one comes out soon. But I doubt it.


----------



## satchmo

Anyone else losing interest over the iPhone 4 because of availability? 
I know I am. 

I was so stoked about getting one, but now it's meh...it's never in stock and I'm not going to stress or worry about it. Out of mind and now almost forgotten.

Nevertheless, whether the limited supply is due to a re-vised antennae fix, or simply because of demand, Apple needs to get it's **** together. Sure the long lineups and pent up demand may seem like a great news and PR story, but I'm betting Apple would rather have actual units of iPhone shipped and sold.


----------



## newbieted

ruffdeezy said:


> Call retentions, not regular customer service. Mine is on the way and I was able to get $20 off my monthly plan.


I'll try calling them, what the hell I've called everyone else over the iphone. I hope they can help me.


----------



## newbieted

Tried calling retentions and they said they have none I also state my case and came up with zero, they also said that they "estimate" a big shipment in 2 weeks from apple. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## westonc

newbieted said:


> Tried calling retentions and they said they have none I also state my case and came up with zero, they also said that they "estimate" a big shipment in 2 weeks from apple. I'll believe it when I see it.


Don't buy it. I called a week ago and they told me 2 weeks. So I rang back and talked to someone else in retentions and she said they get them every few days and does not understand why they would tell me to call back in 2 weeks. She said if she did have some on hand she would get it sent to me right away but she didn't. She then told me to call every single day and tell them to look at the notes in my retention file and as soon as they have one I'll get it.

But I actually gave up - I'm in the mindset that come September 30th there will be some sort of change - I know it's all rumours etc. but I am going to bite and hold off until after September 30th - what's another couple weeks hehehe.


----------



## iphoneottawa

westonc said:


> But I actually gave up - I'm in the mindset that come September 30th there will be some sort of change - I know it's all rumours etc. but I am going to bite and hold off until after September 30th - what's another couple weeks hehehe.


I'm thinking the same thing. I waited too long and the "magic" is gone. I've seen many iP4s up close and I'm not impressed anymore. Frankly Galaxy S looks better now!
I also don't feel the need to change my 3GS anymore. 
I will probably cancel my order and wait until Christmas when many new phones will arrive.


----------



## smeerdude

Still no Iphone for me, I dropped by the Apple store at Sherway mall at lunch time and they got 17 phones. only problem the people that got them lined up at 7:00 this morning.

I give up, i figured since school started today i might have a chance.


----------



## Artofilm

How do people have time to line up every day, I dont get it?!?!


----------



## cliph

Artofilm said:


> How do people have time to line up every day, I dont get it?!?!


Neither do I and I keep seeing more and more people around town and transit with them - makes me so frustrated that they are not me


----------



## newbieted

I phoned retentions today and all I got was 20% off of my rogers bill, now I'm not complaining but they said they didn't have any iphones. The rogers people are always very nice and very sorry but this is the first time they offered my something after I told them that I was a customer for over 10 years and my bill has been 300.00 for a long time. Well at least I got something this time. I'm trying again tomorrow.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I decided to wait for the next one. 
I just hate all this wait.


----------



## vfr

iphoneottawa said:


> I decided to wait for the next one.
> I just hate all this wait.


You really think lineups for a new iPhone next year won't be any shorter than iPhone 4 lineups this year?



I ordered my iPhone 4 via Apple (Canada) and got it after 3 weeks 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gdiener

Finally gave up on Rogers after telling me they have no idea when the next shipment will be in. Walked into a Telus store and walked out with a new service provider and an iPhone4 32GB. How can it be so smooth with Telus and nothing but non-answers with Rogers. Was happy to pay out the last 12 months on my Rogers account.


----------



## newbieted

vfr said:


> You really think lineups for a new iPhone next year won't be any shorter than iPhone 4 lineups this year?


Good point


----------



## iphoneottawa

vfr said:


> You really think lineups for a new iPhone next year won't be any shorter than iPhone 4 lineups this year?


Yep, I think it will be more like 3GS line ups. I doubt many iP4 owners will upgrade to next one.


----------



## jenb

iphoneottawa said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. I waited too long and the "magic" is gone. I've seen many iP4s up close and I'm not impressed anymore. Frankly Galaxy S looks better now!


I ordered a iPhone through Apple but at one point was looking pretty carefully at a Android phone. I think by next year the playing field will be pretty much even. Sometimes the hassle isn't worth it.


----------



## fyrefly

iphoneottawa said:


> Yep, I think it will be more like 3GS line ups. I doubt many iP4 owners will upgrade to next one.


I agree with this. iPhone 5 will be (probably/hopefully?  ) a more incremental upgrade like the 3G was to the 2G - so 3GS lineups - still crazy but not still crazy over a month after launch crazy.


----------



## newbieted

Phoned retentions again today and was told that they have no phones and the phones that they have promised through retentions are also on backorder. Great.....
At least the rogers people over the phone are nice and say sorry over and over again.
Back to the drawing board....


----------



## iphoneottawa

I may get the white one if it has some improvements. Everyone seems to have. Black iP4 these days (except me of course)


----------



## bringonthenite

iphoneottawa said:


> I may get the white one if it has some improvements. Everyone seems to have. Black iP4 these days (except me of course)


If the black are limited the white will be even harder to find.


----------



## iphoneottawa

bringonthenite said:


> If the black are limited the white will be even harder to find.


Probably, but I didn't find a black one neither, so I'm ready to wait.


----------



## nikels

walked into my local rogers today, got lucky and just picked one up as they just got a shipment. there was a line up as i was leaving tho.

interesting thing, the rep remarked that the white one has popped up on their system now, guess it'll be available soon?


----------



## Benito

Congrats in your new iPhone 4.


----------



## iphoneottawa

nikels said:


> interesting thing, the rep remarked that the white one has popped up on their system now, guess it'll be available soon?


Nice!


----------



## diveman

Artofilm said:


> How do people have time to line up every day, I dont get it?!?!


I'll tell you how. There are guys that hire marginalized people to sit in line for hours and hours to purchase a phone outright. Then they take the phones and give them 20-30 per phone. This is why you see people lining up. I personally saw this at Fairview today. There was a guy who had 15 people in line for him. They each took 2 phones and once they were done they would disappear around the corner out of site and get paid. 

I guess this guy has a great business going on but for those of us wanting a phone to actually use we have to wait. 

Frustrated with this situation I went right up beside this guy and offered one of his minions $ to step out if line and give me her spot. As I was the next person after the cut off and everyone else was getting their phones I got the Fairview manager to agree to this. Needless to say the guy was not happy! 

In the long run, I met some nice people, gave a young girl some money for her time and got myself a 32gb iPhone 4


----------



## iphoneottawa

One reason for this is that we're the only country with unlock iPhones. (I think). 
Me, Still waiting for a white one.


----------



## milhaus

iphoneottawa said:


> One reason for this is that we're the only country with unlock iPhones. (I think).
> Me, Still waiting for a white one.


Nope. UK and France also, possibly more..


----------



## iphoneottawa

milhaus said:


> Nope. UK and France also, possibly more..


Thanks for the info.


----------



## ehOhh

WTF! I don't understand this??
I went to an Apple store last night about 20 min. before they closed; same answer no phones and nobody knows anything.
This morning I went to that exact same store 30 min. before it opens to find a line-up and Apple employees were also there managing this iP4 line, which was now closed because the amount of people in the line amounted to the exact number of phones they have.

This is what makes no sense; when did the shipment arrive?
The mall doesn’t open until 10am it was only 9:30am; the people in line were probably there really early, I’d say around 8am.
So when did the shipment arrive?????

I seriously Apple is limiting the about of phones they sell pre-day and the store has a room full of them to make it seem there’s a high demand…You know BS hype!

Apple FU! Getting really tired of this game! It's just a f'n phone.


----------



## debachat

ehOhh said:


> WTF! I don't understand this??
> I went to an Apple store last night about 20 min. before they closed; same answer no phones and nobody knows anything.
> This morning I went to that exact same store 30 min. before it opens to find a line-up and Apple employees were also there managing this iP4 line, which was now closed because the amount of people in the line amounted to the exact number of phones they have.
> 
> This is what makes no sense; when did the shipment arrive?
> The mall doesn’t open until 10am it was only 9:30am; the people in line were probably there really early, I’d say around 8am.
> So when did the shipment arrive?????
> 
> I seriously Apple is limiting the about of phones they sell pre-day and the store has a room full of them to make it seem there’s a high demand…You know BS hype!
> 
> Apple FU! Getting really tired of this game! It's just a f'n phone.


Totally agreed. However, does anyone if the Apple Store is getting stock over the weekend?


----------



## chimo

I showed up about 40 minutes before the store opened and I was about 11th in line. 

It took them a while to get going, but I walked out with my 32GB iPhone4 around 11:40AM. About 2hrs 45min total - still too long. 

Got to really dig into my email in-box on the Blackberry while waiting in line, however.


----------



## debachat

chimo said:


> I showed up about 40 minutes before the store opened and I was about 11th in line.
> 
> It took them a while to get going, but I walked out with my 32GB iPhone4 around 11:40AM. About 2hrs 45min total - still too long.
> 
> Got to really dig into my email in-box on the Blackberry while waiting in line, however.


Which store did you go to?


----------



## chimo

debachat said:


> Which store did you go to?


Rideau


----------



## newbieted

chimo said:


> I showed up about 40 minutes before the store opened and I was about 11th in line.
> 
> It took them a while to get going, but I walked out with my 32GB iPhone4 around 11:40AM. About 2hrs 45min total - still too long.
> 
> Got to really dig into my email in-box on the Blackberry while waiting in line, however.


I think I speak for all of us in the GTA in saying that will never happen here. I have been in line as of 6:45 am in fairview and still have been 91st in line and no phone. Maybe that will happen in a month or so.


----------



## iphoneottawa

ehOhh said:


> WTF! I don't understand this??
> I went to an Apple store last night about 20 min. before they closed; same answer no phones and nobody knows anything.
> This morning I went to that exact same store 30 min. before it opens to find a line-up and Apple employees were also there managing this iP4 line, which was now closed because the amount of people in the line amounted to the exact number of phones they have.
> 
> This is what makes no sense; when did the shipment arrive?
> The mall doesn&#146;t open until 10am it was only 9:30am; the people in line were probably there really early, I&#146;d say around 8am.
> So when did the shipment arrive?????
> 
> I seriously Apple is limiting the about of phones they sell pre-day and the store has a room full of them to make it seem there&#146;s a high demand&#133;You know BS hype!
> 
> Apple FU! Getting really tired of this game! It's just a f'n phone.


What a joke! They definitely had them the night before. 
Did you tell them that you where there last night?


----------



## iphoneottawa

chimo said:


> About 2hrs 45min total - still too long.
> .


Ridiculous! A month later and we still have line ups in Ottawa!
And most of the phones just go directly to UsedOttawa & 
I hope Nokia or Samsung would come out with a serious competition for iP4 so we had another choice!


----------



## Deathlok2001

Everyone is signing contracts. This is why there is a line. APPLE helps you out with that mess. If it was just getting an unlocked phone, then there would be no line ups. You would be in and out!


----------



## groovetube

jeez months after release and there are STILL lineups.

This is bollocks.


----------



## diveman

Deathlok2001 said:


> Everyone is signing contracts. This is why there is a line. APPLE helps you out with that mess. If it was just getting an unlocked phone, then there would be no line ups. You would be in and out!


This was not the case the other day. Out of all the people to get a phone (50ish) 41 were Hardware Upgrade or new activation. The rest were unlocked purchases. I don't believe you sign a contract if your phone is unlocked.


----------



## bmmr

I still believe all this lineup nonsense is a result of Apple selling unlocked iphones in Canada .

If they were selling them locked to the provider of your choice, we'd all have ours by now.


----------



## kloan

I tend to think the excessive lines are more due to people looking to profiteer from the sale of unlocked iPhones on Craigslist and other for sale forums. These people don't even want the iPhone 4, they're just looking to make a quick buck. Which is pretty insane considering the amount of time it takes to actually get one in the first place, and what's the profit, $100?

They're just ruining it for everyone else with their greed.

Bottom line, why wait in line when you can just order one from Apple's website?


----------



## chimo

kloan said:


> I tend to think the excessive lines are more due to people looking to profiteer from the sale of unlocked iPhones on Craigslist and other for sale forums. These people don't even want the iPhone 4, they're just looking to make a quick buck. Which is pretty insane considering the amount of time it takes to actually get one in the first place, and what's the profit, $100?
> 
> They're just ruining it for everyone else with their greed.
> 
> Bottom line, why wait in line when you can just order one from Apple's website?


That's probably part of the reason for the lines. It could also be part of a production issue and the shortened length of time between countries for product roll-out. Most of the folks in line were getting Rogers upgrades or new Rogers activations. 

If they had an option for ordering a Roger's activation iPhone on-line - I would have chosen that option.


----------



## KEC

Hey wondering if anyone knew rideau had any stock of iphones 4 or is likely to have stock tomorrow?


----------



## KEC

Any one know if Ottawa Rideau store have any Iphones or if they are likely to have some tomorrow?


----------



## groovetube

chimo said:


> That's probably part of the reason for the lines. It could also be part of a production issue and the shortened length of time between countries for product roll-out. Most of the folks in line were getting Rogers upgrades or new Rogers activations.
> 
> If they had an option for ordering a Roger's activation iPhone on-line - I would have chosen that option.


so would I. I'd love to get one, but there's no way I'm lining up.


----------



## Crystal009

"why don't you just buy it from Apple's website?" Unfortunately, they do not do HUP's on their website. If they did I'd have my phone by now and so would another million or so people. I've still yet to line up for this phone and I'm less likely to everyday. I figure if I'm giving a company nearly a thousand dollars of my hard-earned money, I'm not going to inconvenience myself further by lining up every day. Getting this phone locally is a stroke of luck. Stores like Futureshop, Bestbuy, or The Source near me haven't had iP4's since LAUNCH DAY when they got maybe 5 tops. And the lines aren't getting better because the September 30th deadline is coming up for free bumpers and the 6GB data offer. Soooo I dunno guys...Good luck!


----------



## iphoneottawa

I've lost interest in iP4. 
Maybe it's a good thing that I didn't get one yet. 
I will wait until christmas. 
With arrival of Windows Mobile 7 & Android 2.2 , there maybe at last some real competition for iP4.


----------



## iphoneottawa

crystal009 said:


> i figure if i'm giving a company nearly a thousand dollars of my hard-earned money, i'm not going to inconvenience myself further by lining up every day!


+1


----------



## Stephanie

Crystal009 said:


> "why don't you just buy it from Apple's website?" Unfortunately, they do not do HUP's on their website.





Crystal009 said:


> I figure if I'm giving a company nearly a thousand dollars of my hard-earned money, I'm not going to inconvenience myself further by lining up every day.


I'm sure I'm missing something but to me these two statements are contradictory. If you're giving a company nearly a thousand bucks, just order the thing from Apple.ca and you can avoid lines. It sounds like what you're lining up for is the HUP, in which case you aren't giving apple the thousand bucks, you're looking for the HUP discount and paying the carrier.

Personally, I didn't feel that Rogers' HUP was worth another 3 year 'commitment' so I paid Apple the full price for the phone, received it in three weeks, and the only line I had to endure was 15 minutes at a Rogers store to buy a micro-sim card.


----------



## SINC

I ordered my iPhone 4 from the Apple Store online on August 30, a 32 BG black model. It was to ship Sept 21 with a September 28 arrival.

Today I received an email from Apple that it has shipped and will be delivered on September 17. Looks like the supply is catching up to demand.


----------



## Crystal009

> It sounds like what you're lining up for is the HUP, in which case you aren't giving apple the thousand bucks, you're looking for the HUP discount and paying the carrier.


It's not HUP vs Unlocked for me, I don't care, lol. I'm just not into the nonsense anymore, I'm not lining up (never did), I stopped calling my carrier last month. Do I want an iP4? Of course, and right now it looks like buying it from Apple.ca is the only way but it shouldn't be like that. Not that it'll change anything for past and future launches but it's still ridiculous. 

The main reason that I personally did not order online in the first place is because I had a bad experience pre-ordering my 1g iPod Touch, and since then I'm very adverse to handing over tons of money and not having my purchased item right away. But that's me, my choice, but my point is when you want to buy something, you should have the option. Just my 2 cents...tacked onto $779 plus tax.


----------



## cliph

Also starting to consider making a full price purchase from apple.ca and not signing a HUP 3-yr contract.

I see no way in the immediate future to perform a HUP. Even when there is stock it's all sold out while I'm at work. I traipse around to the few stores I try regularly and they smile but let me know they all sold out in a flash and that I should keep trying while they know and I know I have little or no hope - unless I contemplate taking a day off work - are people really doing this? I'm not considering it.

I am extremely frustrated that Rogers wont just take my order, stock or not, and fulfil it when they can. This has been a very poor Rogers customer experience.

If I did buy outright from Apple it might give me more room to bargain with Rogers in the future for the cost of my service.

tptptptp:yawn:tptptptp


----------



## fyrefly

The biggest take-away from this, IMHO, has been that Rogers has the most iPhone Customers. Bell and Telus customers have been able to get iPhones from Stores and online for a while (Bell even has them "in stock" - shipping within 15 days if you order on the website right now).

Rogers has *so* much demand, due to HUP's I guess? Apple has consistently had the iPhone 4 at "Ships: 3 weeks" since launch, meaning you could always get one online from Apple. The only people who've really bungled this launch then have been Rogers (or by proxy Apple - for not affording Rogers more quantities for their larger customer base?)


----------



## Stephanie

cliph said:


> If I did buy outright from Apple it might give me more room to bargain with Rogers in the future for the cost of my service.


That's more or less a big part of my decision. Rogers would give me the $259 discount in return for another three years. So I'd be paying $400 for the phone, which would be locked to Rogers, and I'd be on another 3 year contract with them.

Or, spend the $659, get an unlocked phone (which one assumes means a higher resale value, being factory unlocked right from Apple), don't sign anything with Rogers, then when my current deal is up that much sooner, either I can bargain with them in terms of other goodies, i.e. reduced rates, added services, or whatever, or maybe by that time the HUP will be a more-significant discount off whatever the hot new iPhone is at that point.

To me, it just made sense to buy the phone outright. Avoiding line-ups and frustrations with Rogers was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## coldcanuck

Anyone having any luck finding phones these days? Rogers, Bell, applestore or otherwise?

Currently I'm with Roger's in yr 2 of a 3 yr contract. I'm in the stix, so Apple Store isn't an option. 

I managed to get on a waiting list for a phone at a Bell store; so I called Roger's and told them I was going to cancel. Here's what they offered:

- $30/month off what I was paying (typically works out to ~$100/mo)...
- That they would send me a phone as soon as they had them "in stock" (whatever that means). 

I told them I'll go with whoever manages to put a phone in my hand first. 

Not great, but it beats hovering around Rogers Stores at the typical "delivery hour".


----------



## Trose

Still no luck. I just don't have the time to line up for hours at either an Apple store or a Rogers store. Every couple days I'll go by the Brentwood Town Centre Rogers store near my work at lunch and there is always a 15+ person line of people that have been waiting since 9:00am. The store seems to pretty consistently get one shipment of 8 iPhones a week around noon. The day that the shipment arrives varies from Wednesday to Friday.

I was excited and eager to get an iPhone for all of August, now I don't care as much. I'll get one when I can but I'm not wasting any more time in lines. I already signed up for the 6gig data plan so I'm not worried about the September expiration (Though I'm not paying for it yet. I got a helpful Rogers representative that is crediting me back all the cost of the data plan until I actually get an iPhone because my current phone can't use data)


----------



## SINC

coldcanuck said:


> Anyone having any luck finding phones these days? Rogers, Bell, applestore or otherwise?


Ordered from the Apple Store Aug. 30 and it arrives tomorrow 32 GB model.


----------



## fyrefly

SINC said:


> Ordered from the Apple Store Aug. 30 and it arrives tomorrow 32 GB model.


Good to hear that Shipments are taking ~2 weeks now, not 3. Shows stock levels are hopefully improving.


----------



## wellfed

*Rogers in Barrie?*

I've followed these threads with some amusement for 2 months and made sporadic attempts to upgrade my 3G but I won't do the lineup thing. I'd thought that the fuss would have died down by now, and I'd hoped to get my upgrade in the next week. 

I'm running the Scotia Toronto Waterfront half-marathon and one of the apps I use is Runkeeper. My current phone has battery-life issues and the gps is sometimes fussy. One other thing that I'm assuming is fixed is that the ipod app is buggy- songs randomly switch to fast-forward or drop out altogether while I'm running (shake to shuffle is turned off). Anyway, it would have been nice to have the new phone for this race.

So, pardon the long leadup to my question, but- anyone have any luck with upgrades in Barrie? I just called the Bryne Drive Rogers location but they say they haven't seen an IP4 in 2.5 weeks. The CedarPt location says "no, sorry." The Springwater Marketplace loc said something similar 3 days ago, the girl giving me that goofy, I'm doing my best to humour you, lotsa luck Charlie smile. Getting anything else out of these guys is like pulling teeth.


----------



## VNJ85

I as well have been following up on these types of threads for a while.

For the most part I'll be waiting until October and then purchasing an unlocked iPhone4. I'm in no rush to wait in line and feel frustrated, and if the rumour of internal revision ends up being true I'll really want to have an antenna issue free iP4.

I'd just like to point out that with the MBP products Apple has made internal revisions without announcement before. E.g. The Heatsink paste issue in early 2008 models, or the headset jack clicking issue on 2008/2009 MBP's etc... All the time they make internal Hardware revisions for better quality. So, as much as it's a rumour you can bet they've engineered a fix.. whether they release it in October or wait for iPhone5 is for anyone to guess. 

Furthermore my decision to buy unlocked vs HUP has to do with my Fido plan. I'm on the old city fido unlimited. My contract is up for renewal (ends August 2011)and truth be told the plans they have out today do rival it, and as for coverage area.. it's all the same now and you gain no advantage anymore. Locking into a 3 year plan for a HUP is not worth it especially with new players entering the market. I think I will have more leverage on CSR when bargaining if I am not trying to get an iP4 from them. I hope to get a really good discount or new plan this way.



If you do some google research some articles come up about Foxxconn the manufacturing company that produces iPhones for Apple.

From my understanding the reason for the shortage of iP4's has to do with the design of them. The designers loved the new look and technology so much they refused to budge on their specifications for the iP4. Unfortunately there is no such machine that can produce them en masse. Due to its unique design and technology only special prototype machines are able to produce the phone. These prototype machines are not cheap.

That being said, due to the large demand of the iP4 Foxxconn eventually went forward and purchased several "prototype producing machines" in order to keep up with iP4 demand. This very well may have had something to do with why Steve Jobs flew to Asia this past month hence the recent humour story of SJ stopped for having Ninja Stars while going through security at one of the airports.


----------



## newbieted

Glad to hear that China, Thailand etc are getting the iPhone 4 when apple can't even supply north america. Now for sure stock levels are going to drop and it will take even longer to get a phone. Good job Apple


----------



## rocket

Last Wednesday I was in the Telus store on Vancouver Island and asked if they had any 32G IP4, No,
was the answer , I got a call on Friday morning and they got two in, one 16g and one 32g, I got the 32g, either I am lucky or there is not that much demand in the mid island. By the way I love it, great phone, got 6g of data and listened to slacker radio all the way to Victoria last weekend.


----------



## mikef

I picked up my iPhone 4 at Telus in Upper Canada Mall, Newmarket, ON on Saturday. The (new) Apple Store there didn't have any in stock at the time. My first iPhone! So happy!


----------



## groovetube

what's the news on stock these days? Surely by now apple has gotten it together?


----------



## bshell

groovetube said:


> what's the news on stock these days? Surely by now apple has gotten it together?


I went on Friday morning to the Oakridge Apple store in Vancouver at a civilized hour, getting there at about 8:20am. There was a line up. Things looked really good. At a bit before 9:00 an Apple employee came out and counted and did not tell anyone to leave. Then they started at the beginning of the line registering buyers. About 3/4 the way to me they announced "No more 16GB iPhone 4s". Then they kept going. Sadly, the guy *right in front of me* got the last iPhone 4 that morning. Bad luck. Maybe I'll just stick with my 3GS and wait till next year.


----------



## Artofilm

bshell said:


> I went on Friday morning to the Oakridge Apple store in Vancouver at a civilized hour, getting there at about 8:20am. There was a line up. Things looked really good. At a bit before 9:00 an Apple employee came out and counted and did not tell anyone to leave. Then they started at the beginning of the line registering buyers. About 3/4 the way to me they announced "No more 16GB iPhone 4s". Then they kept going. Sadly, the guy *right in front of me* got the last iPhone 4 that morning. Bad luck. Maybe I'll just stick with my 3GS and wait till next year.


Thats ridiculous. How many people would you say were in line that got an iPhone before they ran out?


----------



## bshell

Artofilm said:


> Thats ridiculous. How many people would you say were in line that got an iPhone before they ran out?


About 60. Some might have gotten 2 which was the maximum allowed. So if that was the case, maybe they had about 100 phones that day. Some people say Friday mornings is a good day to go because they get "stock for the weekend" LOL.


----------



## cliph

groovetube said:


> what's the news on stock these days? Surely by now apple has gotten it together?


I went by my usual stores yesterday afternoon and got a full round of heads shaking "no" as I enquired if there were any iPhone 4 in stock.

This is what I have experienced for almost 2 months now.


----------



## groovetube

this is ridiculous. I heard the iPhone4 is being released in China etc.

WTF you can't bloody well get one in Canada without lining up or calling all the time for months...


----------



## Paul82

cliph said:


> I went by my usual stores yesterday afternoon and got a full round of heads shaking "no" as I enquired if there were any iPhone 4 in stock.
> 
> This is what I have experienced for almost 3 months now.


Um don't you mean almost 2 months? It didn't come out in Canada until the end of July... As for stock yes it's difficult but its no worse than it was when I got my 3G... I've actualy managed to score 2 iPhone 4's in the time it took me to get one 3G.


----------



## groovetube

not true, there were 3Gs available without lining far quicker than this.


----------



## cliph

Paul82 said:


> Um don't you mean almost 2 months?


Hm, you're right, I thought it launched earlier in July.



Paul82 said:


> As for stock yes it's difficult but its no worse than it was when I got my 3G.


That's not even remotely true. When the 3G launched I called Rogers, ordered over the phone and had one the day after launch. Stock might have dwindled in stores sometime after that but it wasn't the same as now with people camping outside of stores from the early AM.

This time around Rogers wont do any such thing for me and that's why I'm so frustrated. I don't care if they have stock or not at the time of the call just take my ****ing order for crying out loud. The blame firmly lies at Rogers feet.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Well after waiting 2 months I got a call from our tech office saying my iPhone 4 is there!
I was very surprised as I had cancelled my order with our Corp. Rep. He wanted me to sign for a 2gb plan and lose the 6gb one. 
Well, so I called the rep. and he has a waiting list of 100+ people, said if I don't want it I can send it back. 
I checked my data usage with him and I have used max. of 1.2gb/month in the last 2 years and that was only during 3 months. 
So now I have a iP4!
IMHO:
Is it a lot different from my 3GS? No
Is it worth lining up for? No
Greatest feature: camera + Flash and HD video
Retina display: looks better than 3GS but so did Galaxy S. 

In all, I think waiting 2 months for it took all the joy away!


----------



## Trose

iphoneottawa said:


> Well after waiting 2 months I got a call from our tech office saying my iPhone 4 is there!
> I was very surprised as I had cancelled my order with our Corp. Rep. He wanted me to sign for a 2gb plan and lose the 6gb one.
> Well, so I called the rep. and he has a waiting list of 100+ people, said if I don't want it I can send it back.
> I checked my data usage with him and I have used max. of 1.2gb/month in the last 2 years and that was only during 3 months.
> So now I have a iP4!
> IMHO:
> Is it a lot different from my 3GS? No
> Is it worth lining up for? No
> Greatest feature: camera + Flash and HD video
> Retina display: looks better than 3GS but so did Galaxy S.
> 
> In all, I think waiting 2 months for it took all the joy away!


Congrats! I think that waiting so long has taken the joy away for me, too. I was excited for over a month but now I strongly suspect that when I finally get my iPhone the main emotion will be "It's about friggin' time".


----------



## Elric

iphoneottawa said:


> Well after waiting 2 months I got a call from our tech office saying my iPhone 4 is there!
> I was very surprised as I had cancelled my order with our Corp. Rep. He wanted me to sign for a 2gb plan and lose the 6gb one.
> Well, so I called the rep. and he has a waiting list of 100+ people, said if I don't want it I can send it back.
> I checked my data usage with him and I have used max. of 1.2gb/month in the last 2 years and that was only during 3 months.
> So now I have a iP4!
> IMHO:
> Is it a lot different from my 3GS? No
> Is it worth lining up for? No
> Greatest feature: camera + Flash and HD video
> Retina display: looks better than 3GS but so did Galaxy S.
> 
> In all, I think waiting 2 months for it took all the joy away!


Really??
I went from a 3G so my opinion is the exact opposite. I would have waited 2 months for this if I had to.


----------



## b777jnb

I have to echo these sentiments exactly... I waited for over a month since release for the iPhone4 for myself and my wife. Here's my story...

In the beginning, on the day of release, we decided not to lineup but to wait a couple weeks after - we did, 3 long painful weeks of waiting while some of our friends got theirs and were gloating. I started asking Apple at Oakridge and PC about what their shipments were like. Same answer every time - "oh I don't know, lots". People were still lining up every single day and by the 4th week, we decided to give the lineup at Apple Oakridge a try, arrived at 4am on Friday, 21st in line woo hoo. Things were looking good until we got inside and the store manager told all of us no phones came in... 

You can imagine how we felt - utterly disgusted that we waited since 4am all for nothing. At that point, we decided to forget the whole thing and wait until all this died down even if it meant waiting till December.

Whenever I had errands to run, I'd check the cellular stores which that day I popped in at Telus since they were getting shipments and still having stock. No stock at Brentwood but they would hold 2 in case they come in. A couple days after my visit, the manager texted me saying they had 2 phones for us BUT - we were away in the states camping for the weekend and already had just crossed the border. How'd that feel? Gah! Why did we have to pick this weekend to go away? LOL. Ok lets forget this for now.

A week later, I had heard that Rogers at Brentwood was getting regular shipments so on the Tuesday after labour day I checked with the store and they said they do get regular shipments of between 6 and 15 phones but none had come in on that Tuesday, maybe Weds. I decided that Thursday I'd try and lineup considering the lineup there isn't all that bad, about 15 people line up most days. 

Thursday morning 8am I went down there and stood in line, #1 in line things were looking good. By 815am a few more people joined, we all waited until the store manager arrived. He told us there might be a shipment today as they didn't get any Tues or Weds... Between 11am and 2pm is when the UPS guy comes around dropping off shipments. Which he did at 1245pm... the staff starts opening boxes and... NOTHING. Argh!

Thursday night, I decided I would TRY one more time, Friday and after that ...THATS IT. Friday morning, lined up at 8am again, #1 for the 2nd day in a row, same people from the day before lined up, we all joked around about the shipments and such. The same usual drill - manager shows up, says maybe today, maybe monday (don't tease us like that!) and we waited until the UPS guy shows up, he's got more boxes than he did yesterday. Staff opens one of the boxes and says 6 - 16GB phones came in, no 32s. 

I was holding out for 2 32GB phones, being first in line, they asked if I wanted to wait for 32s or take the 16s and exchange them for 32s within 15 days and no more than 30 minutes call time... hmm decisions! decisions! I told them to hold 2 and stood aside texting my wife. Naturally she says she wants to wait for 32s, I text back said I'm tired of waiting and lets just take the 16s for now, exchange later etc etc. Besides we'd save ourselves $220 by taking the 16s at HUP pricing. Would I have ordered unlocked from Apple, no.. I do NOT have that kind of money and we are not going to go into more debt just to get an iPhone. 

Anyway I told the staff we'd take the 16s (lots of groans from those in the lineup) Upgraded, activated and was out the door. FINALLY got our iPhone 4s BUT....

I have to say, at this point, I wasn't all that excited about finally getting the iPhone because all that waiting while your friends gloated about their phones mainly killed the fun. At LEAST... we have our phones and we are absolutely loving FaceTime. I am hearing impaired and having FaceTime gives me a sense of independence and some of our friends have iPhones I can chat with them or use sign language, its great! Its about time that a phone has video camera... true portability. 

The only wish I have is that FaceTime works on 3G although Apple says in due time, it will be 3G capable, they just need time to work with the cellular providers and develop a good compression algorithm.

Was it worth all the wait and frustration, somewhat... I think Apple sort of shot themselves in the foot with this release. I would have expected a company of this magnitude would manufacture enough well in advance so there is more than enough to satisfy the demand at release and during ensuing days after release. Also it would have been nice if there was a policy in place for the canadian release where only one per phone number would be in place, that way more people can get their phones even if its locked or unlocked. I shake my head at those who buy unlocked phones, sell them on craigslist for 1000 bucks, come back and buy more with a different credit card... would I pay 1000 for a phone? heck no!

I hope the rest of you that have not gotten their phones yet will get theirs soon, I think the key here is patience - a lot of it. Hang in there!!

JB


----------



## smeerdude

what time should i show up at the apple store in hopes of getting an Iphone tomorrow?


----------



## groovetube

at least an hour after me.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Trose said:


> Congrats! I think that waiting so long has taken the joy away for me, too. I was excited for over a month but now I strongly suspect that when I finally get my iPhone the main emotion will be "It's about friggin' time".


LOL!
Thanks! Exactly how I felt: "It's about friggin' time"


----------



## iphoneottawa

Elric said:


> Really??
> I went from a 3G so my opinion is the exact opposite. I would have waited 2 months for this if I had to.


Glad to hear that. For me it's not a big update from 3GS.


----------



## iphoneottawa

b777jnb said:


> I have to echo these sentiments exactly... I waited for over a month since release for the iPhone4 for myself and my wife. Here's my story...
> ...
> 
> JB


Wow! What a story!
Although it took 2 months, and a new 3 year contract, I'm glad that at least I didn't line up and at the end got the 32GB.

Best of luck to all the other iPhone 4 hunters!


----------



## macmac

*tired..*

Im just so tired of this. I've had my plan since Aug 12th, and I still can't get one. Im not willing to wait in line...I thought by this time..mid september the hype would be over and shipments would have caught up..but for the life of me,...I still can't find any. Every time I call the rogers stores they never have any...its so frustrating. ...I called the apple store and he told me to arrive at 6am and line up ...and that's IF a shipment would come in...thats ridiculous to me though. It is unfortunate I can't just order the phone from rogers and have them deliver it.

Anyhow...I just wanted to vent.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Why Rogers doesn't allow people to order by phone or online?
Seriously, what's their excuse?
They allow it for Corp. accounts. I did it and yes it took 2 months but no line ups!


----------



## westonc

I'm still going to wait for the 5


----------



## ruffdeezy

iphoneottawa said:


> Why Rogers doesn't allow people to order by phone or online?
> Seriously, what's their excuse?
> They allow it for Corp. accounts. I did it and yes it took 2 months but no line ups!


To avoid having months of backorders


----------



## macmac

westonc said:


> I'm still going to wait for the 5


hahaha...at the wait times for the iphone 4, by the time i get it, the 5 will have come out...and the same circus gong show will start up again. 

Im going to give it another 2 months..if nothing pops up, im going to start looking at other smart phones.


----------



## groovetube

there will indeed be a few others coming out pretty soon.

I played with a samsung galaxy and that, was a really great phone. It hasn't come to canada yet but apparently will very soon.

I guess it depends on whether I can actually -get- an iphone anytime soon. This 3G is dying a slow death.


----------



## iphoneottawa

groovetube said:


> I played with a samsung galaxy and that, was a really great phone. It hasn't come to canada yet but apparently will very soon.
> .


Bell has on type of Galaxy S already and Rogers is getting one "soon" =for the last 2 months.


----------



## groovetube

it is a really good phone.


----------



## smeerdude

i am thinking of waiting for the HTC desire HD, now that's a nice phone.


----------



## Paul82

Elric said:


> Really??
> I went from a 3G so my opinion is the exact opposite. I would have waited 2 months for this if I had to.


They key here is that you were on the 3G which it is a HUGE upgrade from not so much the 3GS. In any case I feel it was well worth lining up for...both times. Though my opinion might be different if the lines hadn't happened to be short when I hit them. First one was 20 min, second was about 45.


----------



## chimo

My wife has a 32GB 3GS and I recently picked up a 32GB iPhone4. I also have had a 32GB 1st Gen iPod Touch.

The biggest difference for me is the screen - the 3GS has a very good screen. However, after using the iP4 for a while now, when I pick up the wife's 3GS, the screen does not look too hot. 

Next biggies would be the cameras and overall shape.


Lots of differences between the 1G iPod Touch and the iP4.


----------



## Trose

I finally got my iPhone 4! My Father has also been looking for one and lucky for me he decided to wait in line at Pacific Centre this morning. Picked up a 32gb for each of us and just dropped mine off at work for me. The screen is beautiful. Now I just want to be done work for the day so I can go home and play with it.


----------



## DR Hannon

Trose said:


> I finally got my iPhone 4! My Father has also been looking for one and lucky for me he decided to wait in line at Pacific Centre this morning. Picked up a 32gb for each of us and just dropped mine off at work for me. The screen is beautiful. Now I just want to be done work for the day so I can go home and play with it.


Congrats on the new phone.

Just a side not, I bought mine in Brantford. They had one for over 24 hours at the Virgin kiosk, before I picked up my 2.


----------



## ender78

*iPhone Fido 32GB at Woodbine Wireless Wave*

I picked up my 32G Fido at 11am today at Wireless Wave. Waited for UPS guy and they did get a few Fido and Rogers phones.

That said, I also got a text from Fido stating that a "iPhone 4 is avail for a limited time" Could be retentions had my name on a list and did a big blast.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Congrats to all the new owners!
It seems the stocks are getting a little better.


----------



## Benito

Good to hear that many who haves been waiting have finally been getting an iPhone 4. I waited twice, the second time for seven hours. Despite the waits, I can still say it was worth it. Everyone who has seen or used my phone loves it.


----------



## iphoneottawa

http://www.montrealgazette.com/mobile/iphone/story.html?id=3578070


----------



## fyrefly

Benito said:


> Good to hear that many who haves been waiting have finally been getting an iPhone 4. I waited twice, the second time for seven hours. Despite the waits, I can still say it was worth it. Everyone who has seen or used my phone loves it.


Did you HUP?

I got mine on the day after Launch - unlocked... so I only waited ~20 mins, got pulled out of the line and sent to a cashier.

I think these people who have waited forever in line to get them were waiting mostly for Rogers' stupid activation servers.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Rogers client here and waited 2 months. But only paid $269 for a 32gb!


----------



## dwayner

iphoneottawa said:


> iPhone wait far from over


I don't know what the story with apple and the iphone4. 
I've tried a few times and have decided to skip this purchase. 
Perhaps the dual core phones will be out soon........


----------



## chrisburke

My Rogers store put my name and number on a list. When shipment came in, they called to tell me.. Wouldn't hold one though.. I had my iPhone 4 4 days after release.


----------



## canada eh

I will soon be getting an iPhone 4 will Bell, I don't think it will get here in time to get the free bumper case, I hope apple extends it.


----------



## iphoneottawa

canada eh said:


> I will soon be getting an iPhone 4 will Bell, I don't think it will get here in time to get the free bumper case, I hope apple extends it.


I think you still can get one. But you need to send in a form. The APP won't do it automatically.


----------



## canada eh

ok I see, I just need to fill out a form from Apple showing proof I purchased it before September 30th and they will give me one regardless if I have the physical phone yet?


----------



## ajaybha2gava

*Online iPhone Ordering*

Hello All, 

I just wanted to let you know that wait times for ordering the iPhone online have decreased from 3 weeks to just under 2 weeks. 

I ordered the 16 GB iPhone on 13th September, and had received a notification today that it had shipped and will arrive on 29th September (assuming FedEx doesn't have a delay) 

This was up from having it shipped on 4th October and delivered on 11th October. 

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## voyager_rob

Just placed an order on the 24th
Shows as shipping on Oct 18 and expected by Oct 25.


----------



## Crystal009

I ordered mine on the 22nd and it says it ships on Oct 14, delivers on Oct 20...and I've gotten no updates yet.

Apple.ca still says it ships in 3 weeks but some have gotten theirs earlier, just have to hope that happens more often than not.


----------



## iphoneottawa

canada eh said:


> ok I see, I just need to fill out a form from Apple showing proof I purchased it before September 30th and they will give me one regardless if I have the physical phone yet?


Even if you buy after the 30th you can still get a free bumper:

"We now know that the iPhone 4 antenna attenuation issue is even smaller than we originally thought. A small percentage of iPhone 4 users need a case, and we want to continue providing them a Bumper case for free. For everyone else, we are discontinuing the free case program on all iPhone 4s sold after September 30, 2010. We are also returning to our normal returns policy for all iPhone 4s sold after September 30. Users experiencing antenna issues should call AppleCare to request a free Bumper case." (apple.com)


----------



## voyager_rob

The free bumper makes my $$$ iP4 a little cheaper


----------



## ScanMan

What else is new?! 

AppleInsider | iPhone 4 demand outstrips supply in China


----------



## groovetube

gah. So it'll be months, before the lineups stop.


----------



## canada eh

mine should be here sometime this week, we are getting 3 of them and they were ordered on sept. 24. I hope it comes this week and not 3 weeks later.


----------



## Crystal009

canada eh said:


> mine should be here sometime this week, we are getting 3 of them and they were ordered on sept. 24. I hope it comes this week and not 3 weeks later.


This week?? I dunno about that, lol.


----------



## avamacx

hope not too late, i am waitting ~


----------



## Jabh123

Anyone know what stock at square one is like for iPhones? Is it fairly consistent deliveries each day?


----------



## groovetube

maybe it's time to finally ditch rogers and their screw you attitude and go back to telus. The customer service reps are just jack[fill'erin] about this whole thing. I called a telus store and they had them. wth?


----------



## Elric

groovetube said:


> maybe it's time to finally ditch rogers and their screw you attitude and go back to telus. The customer service reps are just jack[fill'erin] about this whole thing. I called a telus store and they had them. wth?


The Rogers store in Woodstock, usually has them, orders every 2 days as well.


----------



## groovetube

uh, great.


----------



## fyrefly

groovetube said:


> maybe it's time to finally ditch rogers and their screw you attitude and go back to telus. The customer service reps are just jack[fill'erin] about this whole thing. I called a telus store and they had them. wth?


It's just that a lot of iPhone customers are stuck in the Rogers world - having gotten a 3G with 3 year contract or HUP'd to a 3GS and have 2 years left in their contract still.

There's WAY less iPhone customers on Bell/Telus, so there's less demand for the iPhone 4's in their systems.

Totally just based on what I see on the forums and with my friends/co-workers, I'd bet at least 50% of people who own an iPhone in Canada are with Rogers/Fido. The other 50% would be split between Bell/Telus/Solo/Virgin/etc...


----------



## ScanMan

Was at the local FS, just 5 minutes ago. You want an iP4 with Telus...they've got 'em dancing on the shelf.

Rogers?! Bwahahahaha..."we haven't had any for 3 weeks, now".

Words fail me.


----------



## Jabh123

fyrefly said:


> It's just that a lot of iPhone customers are stuck in the Rogers world - having gotten a 3G with 3 year contract or HUP'd to a 3GS and have 2 years left in their contract still.
> 
> There's WAY less iPhone customers on Bell/Telus, so there's less demand for the iPhone 4's in their systems.
> 
> Totally just based on what I see on the forums and with my friends/co-workers, I'd bet at least 50% of people who own an iPhone in Canada are with Rogers/Fido. The other 50% would be split between Bell/Telus/Solo/Virgin/etc...


And I don't think you can HUP on bell/telus either right? So those customers are stuck on their 3 year contracts without being able to change right? And also does anyone know what stock at apple store square one is like?


----------



## fyrefly

Jabh123 said:


> And I don't think you can HUP on bell/telus either right? So those customers are stuck on their 3 year contracts without being able to change right? And also does anyone know what stock at apple store square one is like?


I think you can HUP on Bell/Telus... I'm pretty sure. It just makes more sense for people with a 3G or 3GS to wait and whine about not being able to get one on Rogers than buy out the contract and switch or buy the unlocked ones for $700+


----------



## newbieted

Rogers retentions just received some iPhones give them a call right now and order one. My brother phoned for himself and then got the rep to phone me and do my upgrade. Get on the phone everyone. direct line to retentions is 1-866-304-4248.
Your welcome......


----------



## groovetube

newbieted said:


> Rogers retentions just received some iPhones give them a call right now and order one. My brother phoned for himself and then got the rep to phone me and do my upgrade. Get on the phone everyone. direct line to retentions is 1-866-304-4248.
> Your welcome......


thanks. Good info. She confirmed that yes they did get some.


----------



## cchaynes

groovetube said:


> thanks. Good info. She confirmed that yes they did get some.


this is for sure!

Retentions has supply!

I am on the line with them now...

16 & 32 available...

now it seems that the pricing has increased from what apple told me at the local store...

so basically they tried me on at $499 for a 32 gb! If i check my eligibility online its $269! anyhow, she put me on hold and came back to tell me how great a customer i am and that i could indeed have it for $269. So be cautious, they are trying to profit form the supply issues. Just do the eligibility check and hit retentions with the results!

I am only 14 months into my 3gs though, so to get new activation pricing is pretty good in my view...


----------



## fyrefly

cchaynes said:


> I am only 14 months into my 3gs though, so to get new activation pricing is pretty good in my view...


Yeah... you rogers guys are lucky. I'm 14 months into my 3GS Too... and Fido will give me ZIP. ZILTCH. Nada. 

And I'm a $150+ a month customer (two lines). 

So I just bought an unlocked from Apple.


----------



## coldcanuck

+1 Called Roger's retentions and phone is on the way. Quite the rigamarole, but it's coming.


----------



## cchaynes

oh an thanks to newbieted for posting the details and retentions line!

i have been monitoring this thread for weeks waiting for news like this!

Cheers

C


----------



## groovetube

did you guys get email confirmations?


----------



## cchaynes

groovetube said:


> did you guys get email confirmations?


yup, almost immediately...

though no ups shipping info yet...


----------



## lnorman

+1 on the retentions thing


----------



## voyager_rob

Called retentions and they are now out of stock on iPhones AGAIN :-(


----------



## smeerdude

I just got off the phone with retentions and a 32g is on the way  should be at my house in 2 to 3 days. Finally....


----------



## Artofilm

is this only for Rogers retentions? any news on Fido retentions stock?


----------



## lnorman

voyager_rob said:


> Called retentions and they are now out of stock on iPhones AGAIN :-(


Maybe, or maybe they play games.
When I called at 2:00 I arranged for one for myself, and she offered to upgrade for my wife too. I hesitated since I haven't had a chance to talk to her about it. She said no problem, there were lots, probably for the next few days. I could call back. 
Maybe it depends who you get.
Maybe we are going to be victims of our own popularity. How many ehmac users called today from 2:00pm onward?
Larry


----------



## groovetube

phew. I never got an email so I called back, it seems the order didn't go through? Idjiots...

I got a confirm email now and was told it'll ship in 24 hours.


----------



## fyrefly

groovetube said:


> phew. I never got an email so I called back, it seems the order didn't go through? Idjiots...
> 
> I got a confirm email now and was told it'll ship in 24 hours.


But it doesn't do FLASH, groovetube.  (100% kidding...  )


----------



## cchaynes

anyone get ups notification from the past day's orders?


----------



## Artofilm

hey everyone, just thought I should let everyone know that Fido still has some 16GB iPhones available. I just called Retentions and they told me this. I wanted a 32Gb and was told to call back tomorrow.


----------



## voyager_rob

Just talked to retentions (Rogers) again and now they say they have the iP4 and it's being shipped out to me.
It defiantly depends on who you get. One rep says 'no stock' and the next says 'no problem'. 

Just hope it really does go through. Waiting for email confirmation now.


----------



## voyager_rob

YES!
Order confirmation received. iP4 on the way


----------



## groovetube

fyrefly said:


> But it doesn't do FLASH, groovetube.  (100% kidding...  )


oh it will.

(100% not kidding, and looking forward to the gnashing of teeth... :greedy


----------



## Artofilm

voyager_rob said:


> YES!
> Order confirmation received. iP4 on the way


congrats, hopefully I can get a 32gb tomorrow


----------



## voyager_rob

Now I have 2 iP4s on the way to me 

I hope the Rogers phone gets here soon so I can cancel my order direct from apple.
Maybe it's worth getting the apple phone anyway and selling it ;-)
Nice to have decisions like that to make!


----------



## modsuperstar

voyager_rob said:


> Now I have 2 iP4s on the way to me
> 
> I hope the Rogers phone gets here soon so I can cancel my order direct from apple.
> Maybe it's worth getting the apple phone anyway and selling it ;-)
> Nice to have decisions like that to make!


From what I've seen the market for iPhone 4s on Kijiji has slowed down. I bought mine for $700 in brand new condition. I've seen many going for between $600-$650 carrier locked. This is in Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge


----------



## voyager_rob

I'm curious. Why would people buy a carrier locked phone for such a high price? Just availability?

I was thinking that the unlocked apple iP4 could be sold to the US market. 
Probably not worth the bother for a few $$$ though.


----------



## groovetube

I donno, if stock is suddenly really heavy, reselling a phone biz will drop pretty hard.


----------



## newbieted

I was thinking today after my excitement had subsided that maybe rogers had over sold the iPhone 4 and it might be like they did last time where you order Sept 9 and receive it 2-3 weeks later. I really hope this isn't the case so everyone that ordered yesterday/today please let us know when you receive your phone. Yesterday when i was on the phone with the rep I asked did they physically have them and she said yes, she also mentioned that since I live in Toronto i will get mine faster since they ship from toronto. We will see........


----------



## Artofilm

Fido still has 16gbs


----------



## iphoneottawa

Hope you'll all get your iP4s asap. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## voyager_rob

I won't rush to cancel my apple order just yet 

I'll post when the shipping notice is sent.


----------



## Artofilm

I was told that they would most likely ship on Thursday.


----------



## groovetube

i was told 24 to 48 hours max. I also heard at the rogers store I was at monday, they were getting "hundreds of phones for sure on thursday".


----------



## modsuperstar

voyager_rob said:


> I'm curious. Why would people buy a carrier locked phone for such a high price? Just availability?
> 
> I was thinking that the unlocked apple iP4 could be sold to the US market.
> Probably not worth the bother for a few $$$ though.


Carrier locked is really not that big of a deal. It's another thing if someone is trying to sell a plan with it, but being locked a carrier that a buyer might already use doesn't seem like that big of a deal.


----------



## champcar

groovetube said:


> i was told 24 to 48 hours max. I also heard at the rogers store I was at monday, they were getting "hundreds of phones for sure on thursday".


And what location was that ????


----------



## groovetube

ted rogers way and bloor.


----------



## champcar

groovetube said:


> ted rogers way and bloor.



Thank You for sharing. We shall see. At least i am not far away.


----------



## groovetube

that's what the lady at the desk told me. Don't shoot me if it's incorrect.


----------



## James3967

For those of us who managed to score a phone yesterday - will we still be eligible to receive the free case from Apple? 

Purchased before the 30th but likely won't receive the phone until after.


----------



## haber

Anybody seeing any Bell phones anywhere? Especially in Ottawa?


----------



## groovetube

anyone get a ship notice?


----------



## cchaynes

groovetube said:


> anyone get a ship notice?


nope....

tick tock....


----------



## wilecoyote

groovetube said:


> anyone get a ship notice?


I ordered a 32G from Rogers (retentions) yesterday morning. The order confirmation came immediately and says to allow 7 days for processing. I wasn't expecting any shipping notice for at least 3 or 4 days.


----------



## voyager_rob

I got my order conf yesterday and a friend placed an order today so Rogers still has stock today.

It will be interesting to see how long before they are out.


----------



## cchaynes

i was told it would ship within 24 hours ( roughly now) and she said "should have it by friday"


----------



## cliph

James3967 said:


> For those of us who managed to score a phone yesterday - will we still be eligible to receive the free case from Apple?
> 
> Purchased before the 30th but likely won't receive the phone until after.


I'm counting on this being true. Our purchase, as I too managed to order one via an attempted cancellation, was made before the 30th.


----------



## wilecoyote

cchaynes said:


> i was told it would ship within 24 hours ( roughly now) and she said "should have it by friday"


Out of curiosity, what does your automated order confirmation email say? Does it also say to please allow up to 7 business days for your order to be shipped?


----------



## haber

Bell announced today that all their stores, as well as The Source will be getting lots of phones today. And they're taking care of the waiting lists first. So if everything goes right, I should be getting my phone today. :clap:


----------



## iphoneottawa

Great to hear all these iphones arriving.
It seems that at last the stock is catching up with the demand!

... and it only took 2 months.


----------



## cchaynes

wilecoyote said:


> Out of curiosity, what does your automated order confirmation email say? Does it also say to please allow up to 7 business days for your order to be shipped?


it too says 7 days, but who knows i was counting on verbal, in reality if its next week, whatever, at leas i am spared trip to the apple store, i absolutely hate that pace! Overrun with people not buying things and disorganized as hell!


----------



## voyager_rob

Just got my shipping notification from Rogers. Ordered Sept 28th. Shipped Sept 29th.


----------



## groovetube

yep. Me too.

Mass email?


----------



## wilecoyote

voyager_rob said:


> Just got my shipping notification from Rogers. Ordered Sept 28th. Shipped Sept 29th.


Same here. Shipping email just showed up.


----------



## newbieted

wilecoyote said:


> Same here. Shipping email just showed up.


Same here


----------



## cchaynes

voyager_rob said:


> Just got my shipping notification from Rogers. Ordered Sept 28th. Shipped Sept 29th.


me too!

so would think friday since its still just docs received...


----------



## canada eh

I should hopefully be getting mine soon, in my order there were 4 phones, 3 iphones and a cheap nokia phone. the nokia came already and no word about the iphones, but if all goes right I may have it by end of this week or next week, I hope.


----------



## fyrefly

Congrats everyone on joining the iPhone 4 club!

Maybe now all the conspiracy theories about how Apple stockpiles random iPhones in a warehouse somewhere will disappear - like they should.


----------



## groovetube

actually this might bolster that theory


----------



## voyager_rob

newbieted said:


> Rogers retentions just received some iPhones give them a call right now and order one. My brother phoned for himself and then got the rep to phone me and do my upgrade. Get on the phone everyone. direct line to retentions is 1-866-304-4248.
> Your welcome......


Thanks for letting us know. Lots of happy people now!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Just met a Rogers salesman who confirmed that most stores will be getting BIG shipments by the end of the week (20-50)!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Rogers Red Board:
UPDATE (September 29, 2010, 1:43 PM): Good news for those of you who have been unable to secure an iPhone 4: another shipment is starting to arrive in stores today.

We encourage you to head down to a Rogers retailer to pick one up over the next 24 hours or so. As always, we recommend you contact your local store first to ensure stock is available.

Our goal is to get an iPhone 4 to every customer who wants one.

Keith McArthur is Senior Director of Social Media at Rogers.


----------



## fyrefly

groovetube said:


> actually this might bolster that theory


Nah, this is demand catching up with supply... abiet slowly.

They sold 100,000 phones in China on launch day. That's pretty much all they make in a day. So all the phones from one day of production sold in only one of the 25+ countries that have the iPhone. That's pretty huge.


----------



## cchaynes

Scheduled Delivery Date:09/30/2010

perfect!


----------



## wilecoyote

cchaynes said:


> Scheduled Delivery Date:09/30/2010
> 
> perfect!


Wow. My delivery date is Oct 5th, but I'm on the west coast. It will be kind of ironic if I walk by a Rogers store this week and find out I could have just walked in and got one!


----------



## mitched

*I finally have my iPhone 4*

I have refused to stand in line for this new model but I did want one. With the rumour that significant numbers were about to be released I phoned a nearby Rogers store yesterday and they had some. I chose the 32gb model as I assume that the camera upgrade will cause me to take more photos. I was dealt with by the store manager and he told me that the supply was all tied to the new blackberry release scheduled for tomorrow. The new blackberry was held back three weeks ago and Apple then cancelled shipments of iPhone 4. The store I was in yesterday probably had more than 100 phones and there previous shipments were of the order of 6-10. Happy hunting if you are still looking. My free case has shipped already.


----------



## groovetube

wife just called, mine was just delivered.


----------



## cliph

Just got notice of a failed delivery, whoops. I guess I'll be working from home tomorrow!


----------



## cchaynes

all set and waiting for sim card to be activated...

i guess the BB Torch was released today and clogging up the system...

that said the display is great! I shall fiddle with the camera while i wait...


----------



## groovetube

mine activated in 5 seconds.


----------



## cchaynes

wow, i had to call and then it took 40 after that, but apparently the sim was not on my account properly or something...


----------



## canada eh

mine got here today ordered a week ago (sept 23) on bell


----------



## Trose

It's great that so many more people are getting their iPhones now! I have been having a lot of fun playing with mine over the past week. For those of you who got your iPhone today, don't forget to order your free case!


----------



## groovetube

just ordered it. Guess I got in on the last day.

It's a great phone, certainly coming from a 3G. Bit a small meh though, having played with a number of new devices.

The camera though, is a huge update. It's about time,


----------



## voyager_rob

Received the iP4 today.

I did have to call Rogers for activation but all is good now!


----------



## ThaSoulHacker

I lucked out today and got mine in Brampton. Like 20 phones came into the Rogers Plus store. Everyone got one. About half the people in line though were Rogers employees. Took 3 hours before it activated though and now I'm syncing away.


----------



## RSGGSR

Yesterday I called a Bell supplier to check on the status of my wife's order... and to add the $30 /6G to the account. The rep said that they received 100 iPhones on Wed and another 100 Yesterday and they would be working overtime to get everyone activated in time to get the $30 data plan.
He said that they would probably be there all weekend and they'll honour the deal until Sunday.

we'll see!:clap:


----------



## Benito

Good news that the carriers are finally getting more phones. I hope that Rogers customers can finally get a new iPhone 4 without having to wait in line like I had to. A buddy of mine got his yesterday at Futureshop.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Funny: China starts selling iPhones (100K iP4s sold the first day) but we're getting more iP4s here in Canada!


----------



## cchaynes

so got phone yesterday, downloaded the case app, selected black apple bumper, it already shipped!

nice!


----------



## fyrefly

Production is ramping up. Demand is dropping. Apple's been doubling their orders from the manufacturer - so they can match supply with demand. Just like the with the iPad. 

Please let the conspiracy theories be over. I got it with the Wii - there was still a shortage more than a year after introduction - but with iPhone 4 and iPad - it's just supply and demand. iPad has caught up. Now it's iPhone's turn.

And, what everyone seems to be missing is that Apple supplies themselves with the most supply (shocker, I know) - and Apple sells a LOT of unlocked phones in Canada. Demand is HUGE for those - for people wanting to use them in the US or travellers from international countries. So of course supply is less in Canada - demand for the unlocked ones is woefully outstripping supply.

I saw a lady and her like 5 daughters in line at Apple one day - they each bought the "Max" of 2 phones - all unlocked. All to ship back overseas.


----------



## ScanMan

"All four Apple retail stores in China are now requiring customers to show identification when purchasing iPhones and imposing a limit of one-per-customer. Store employees will also open and activate the new iPhones on the spot, eliminating the ability for scalpers to resell unopened iPhones."

My, what a novel idea. This really pi$$es me off. Who cares about a few thousand annoyed Canadians. We'll just let 'em stew in that old supply and demand pot. 

Oh, I see the prices on CL are coming down nicely.


----------



## jenb

ScanMan said:


> My, what a novel idea. This really pi$$es me off. Who cares about a few thousand annoyed Canadians. We'll just let 'em stew in that old supply and demand pot.


I'm sorry, but Apple has no say over supply. To say otherwise is crazy conspiracy talk.


----------



## Crystal009

jenb said:


> I'm sorry, but Apple has no say over supply. To say otherwise is crazy conspiracy talk.


Maybe not, but if they had imposed some basic restrictions on the in store purchases like they're doing in China, there would be a lot more phones available for Canadians. I mean is one per customer too much to ask?? That seems more than elementary for a phone in such high demand. :yikes:


----------



## iphoneottawa

Crystal009 said:


> ..., but if they had imposed some basic restrictions on the in store purchases like they're doing in China, there would be a lot more phones available for Canadians. I mean is one per customer too much to ask?? That seems more than elementary for a phone in such high demand. :yikes:


+1 
They should have registered even the unlocked ones right away in store.


----------



## ScanMan

Crystal009, iphoneottawa – BINGO! This has been a product launch nightmare.


----------



## kkritsilas

jenb said:


> I'm sorry, but Apple has no say over supply. To say otherwise is crazy conspiracy talk.


Good one.

Apple has complete say over supply. They are the ones who make/plan production volumes to their suppliers (be it Foxconn, the display manufacturers, or the IC makers). While I do not in any way, shape, or form, ascribe to the "Apple is intentionally limiting supplies" theory, the lack of supply is Apple's fault when speaking on a worldwide basis. Whether it was due to some sort of a component shortage (which Apple should have addressed long before the iPhone 4 went into production), or failures in the production process (which again, Apple should have addressed with Foxconn immediately), all of this indicates that something was missed during the planning and initial production if the iPhone 4. It just may be that the iPhone production was pushed up due to the Gizmodo incident, and that the iPhone 4 was originally planned for an August/September release. With the Gizmodo leak, iPhone 3GS sales tanked, putting pressure on Apple to release the iPhone 4 before all the pieces were in place to produce the iPhone 4 in volume. i personally saw the release of the iPhone 4 to only the 6 initial countries as an indication of that.

Specifically for Canada, the carriers are to blame for many of the problems associated with getting an iPhone 4. Rogers authorization process, unwillingness to allow orders by phone or online, and not allowing for waiting lists are strictly its own fault, for example, and are further factors on top of the global supply problems that are/were Apple issues. I don't think that any of the carriers, and even the Apple stores, ordered anywhere near an adequate supply of iPhones, even if they were available. None of the 5 carriers really promote the iPhone 4 in any significant way; many of them are busy promoting Android phones (over which they have a far greater control than the iPhone 4). I am guessing that the carriers would much prefer to get completely away from the iPhone, if they could; but they can't.


----------



## jenb

Of course Apple would favor huge emerging markets like China over smaller (dare I say saturated) markets like ours.


----------



## Crystal009

jenb said:


> Of course Apple would favor huge emerging markets like China over smaller (dare I say saturated) markets like ours.


Apple definitely has to be careful in China because the production is there and to mess up a launch there would be really bad for them, a complete disaster. Obviously the population size is way beyond ours on top of that, but I feel with this launch there was a lot of greed involved.

Like why not limit to one per customer if supply doesn't meet demand? Because they'd make less money, right? And the carriers said, "Let's try to have the most phones for new activations only, because we want as many new customers as possible." And the scalpers, lining up every morning to buy the maximum 2 phones to turn a profit, people buying a 16GB when they really wanted a 32GB, just so they could have one. We could write a best selling book about this! Right or wrong, all this amounts to no phones available. 

And the moral of the story is, nothing will change next time so save up and order your next iPhone from Apple unlocked and save yourself the headache. XX)


----------



## kkritsilas

The launch in China is already a disaster. They ran out of the 100,000 phones that China Unicom had on hand in 2 days. While China has the population base, the iPhone is priced out of reach of much of the population, which is why the launch day in the US saw what, 350000 iPhones sold?

Apple needs to set up another assembly contractor (maybe even two), and fast, if they are to ever catch up with demand. Even with the new production rate of 137,000 units/day, its still going to take them time to catch up.

Kostas


----------



## cchaynes

Does bell have supply?


----------



## fyrefly

cchaynes said:


> Does bell have supply?


Lots of places got stock this week. Check with your local store? Also check "The Source" stores near you... they often have them. (Yorkdale Source in TO had a sign up yesterday saying they had stock).


----------



## jenb

kkritsilas said:


> The launch in China is already a disaster. They ran out of the 100,000 phones that China Unicom had on hand in 2 days. While China has the population base, the iPhone is priced out of reach of much of the population, which is why the launch day in the US saw what, 350000 iPhones sold? Kostas


According to this report 2015 China will be the world's fourth-largest country in terms of its number of households with substantial purchasing power after the United States, Japan and the United Kingdom.

China still has an appetite for luxury goods - Business - World business - msnbc.com

And perhaps the world's largest market for luxury goods?

China to be World’s biggest luxury goods market in 5 yrs | Live Stock Trading News | Equities, Forex, Gold, Silver and Oil Trading

I was watching a recent episode of Macbreak Weekly and Leo Laporte mentioned the funniest thing he saw while in China was walking into a shack (compared to our standards) in one of the outer provinces and seeing a large flat screen television on the wall. So I guess if there is a will there is a way


----------



## TPCM

fyrefly said:


> (Yorkdale Source in TO had a sign up yesterday saying they had stock).


They were all gone by 8pm. =/

-TPCM


----------



## Elric

ScanMan said:


> This has been a product launch nightmare.


lol not a nightmare by any means.
Unless you're one of those "I want one, but not bad enough to go get one" and then complain when the hottest item on the planet doesn't just fall in your lap. 
I think Apple is very pleased at the sales numbers and would think the release very far from a nightmare.


----------



## macmac

It is a nightmare when stores don't have any stock. This is ridiculous. Excuse me for not having 5 hours to spend to wait in a line wait to have someone tell me that they MIGHT be getting some in.... this is a colossal nightmare at that. I feel like im 19 and waiting outside of a club, even though the club is empty inside.


----------



## ScanMan

^ Exactly.


----------



## fyrefly

macmac said:


> It is a nightmare when stores don't have any stock. This is ridiculous. Excuse me for not having 5 hours to spend to wait in a line wait to have someone tell me that they MIGHT be getting some in.... this is a colossal nightmare at that. I feel like im 19 and waiting outside of a club, even though the club is empty inside.


The only people who think this is a nightmare are the people who want one, but can't get one. 

It's not a nightmare for Apple or for the shareholders. They can't make these things fast enough, the demand is so high. That's not bad for the company - just shows them they need to work on getting loads more in the supply pipeline before iPhone 5 comes out.


----------



## fjnmusic

fyrefly said:


> The only people who think this is a nightmare are the people who want one, but can't get one.
> 
> It's not a nightmare for Apple or for the shareholders. They can't make these things fast enough, the demand is so high. That's not bad for the company - just shows them they need to work on getting loads more in the supply pipeline before iPhone 5 comes out.


Definitely not a nightmare for Android phone sellers, who can get Apple's sloppy seconds.


----------



## Stephanie

If you want one bad enough just order it from the apple.ca store. No lineups, no standing around for hours only to be disapointed. No messing around with carriers and their inefficient processes. 

I ordered mine online and i'm glad I did.


----------



## macmac

Stephanie said:


> If you want one bad enough just order it from the apple.ca store. No lineups, no standing around for hours only to be disapointed. No messing around with carriers and their inefficient processes.
> 
> I ordered mine online and i'm glad I did.


I thought of that, but I have a contract with Rogers, which helps to not pay the full price. Can you order online and still pay only the discounted rate?


----------



## AndrewClarke

fyrefly said:


> The only people who think this is a nightmare are the people who want one, but can't get one.
> 
> It's not a nightmare for Apple or for the shareholders. They can't make these things fast enough, the demand is so high. That's not bad for the company - just shows them they need to work on getting loads more in the supply pipeline before iPhone 5 comes out.


I'm not going to say it's a "nightmare" for Apple, but it IS bad for Apple in that there are quite a few people who have wanted an iPhone 4, but not badly enough to give up 6-12 hours of their life to get one, or to pay $800 for an unlocked phone. To pull a number out of nowhere, let's say that's 40% of their potential market. If half of those 40% eventually buy a phone a few months later when there's more stock, that's still 20% of their potential market that they have been unable to serve.

They have to balance that against the risk of oversupplying the market, but that's still 20% of the market that's going to either sit out an upgrade, or switch to Android or Windows Phone 7.

As for myself, I finally ordered a phone online but I still have to wait a couple more weeks before it arrives. I'm sort of on the fence as to whether it will be worth it over my semi-broken iPhone 3G, which is a sucky place to be for a $969.54 purchase (once you add AppleCare and taxes).


----------



## Elric

45 seconds-a call to a Rogers store to see if they got any
X5 days of the week-to make that 45 second call (shoot for noon or 1pm)
=3.75 minutes MAX if you really want one.

If you REALLY REALLY want one, add 20 minutes to that week if you also call retentions.

You either want one (and got it) or you don't REALLY want one.

(times may vary based on other carriers)


----------



## groovetube

AndrewClarke said:


> I'm not going to say it's a "nightmare" for Apple, but it IS bad for Apple in that there are quite a few people who have wanted an iPhone 4, but not badly enough to give up 6-12 hours of their life to get one, or to pay $800 for an unlocked phone. To pull a number out of nowhere, let's say that's 40% of their potential market. If half of those 40% eventually buy a phone a few months later when there's more stock, that's still 20% of their potential market that they have been unable to serve.
> 
> They have to balance that against the risk of oversupplying the market, but that's still 20% of the market that's going to either sit out an upgrade, or switch to Android or Windows Phone 7.
> 
> As for myself, I finally ordered a phone online but I still have to wait a couple more weeks before it arrives. I'm sort of on the fence as to whether it will be worth it over my semi-broken iPhone 3G, which is a sucky place to be for a $969.54 purchase (once you add AppleCare and taxes).


I have to agree. I finally got an iphone4, but truthfully, I think many would just give up, and when the galaxy or torch came to rogers, they will have gone that route.

Only really rabid apple fans, and there are many, are willing to do things like line up. But there's a finite number of people willing to do that.

Apple puts out nice phones, but the days of "leg up" and being the only company out there with a super cool smartphone, are fast coming to an end.


----------



## fyrefly

groovetube said:


> I have to agree. I finally got an iphone4, but truthfully, I think many would just give up, and when the galaxy or torch came to rogers, they will have gone that route.
> 
> Only really rabid apple fans, and there are many, are willing to do things like line up. But there's a finite number of people willing to do that.
> 
> Apple puts out nice phones, but the days of "leg up" and being the only company out there with a super cool smartphone, are fast coming to an end.


But weren't you one of those people who said they were giving up, only to swoop in for a retentions deal when it became easy? I think Apple's losing far less customers than people think. 

And it's not just rabid Apple fans. In the Eaton Centre lineups I've seen families, lots of people with blackberries. All these people are (I can only assume) not rabid apple fans or they'd have an iphone already. You can't tell me that a family - mother and 5 daughters - all lining up for 2 phones each - are just rabid Apple fans?

We've also been party to the double-edged sword in Canada of the Factory Unlocked models being available. That makes demand for them much bigger than it would be. And it's not just iPhone 4 - Eaton Centre was sold out of the 8GB unlocked 3GS for weeks as well. Lots of tourists and people with families overseas buying and shipping home or taking home. 

And yes, we all know Android is growing exponentially, but it has already got a huge foothold before the iPhone 4 came out, and I'd argue that the iPhone 4 was Apple's biggest demand iphone yet. So I honestly don't see Apple's "leg up" on demand dropping anytime soon due to android, but that's just me.


----------



## AndrewClarke

Elric said:


> 45 seconds-a call to a Rogers store to see if they got any
> X5 days of the week-to make that 45 second call (shoot for noon or 1pm)
> =3.75 minutes MAX if you really want one.
> 
> If you REALLY REALLY want one, add 20 minutes to that week if you also call retentions.
> 
> You either want one (and got it) or you don't REALLY want one.
> 
> (times may vary based on other carriers)


That's a very much oversimplified version of reality for most people.

For me, there's the fact that I was out of the country for almost 6 weeks that complicated things.

You need to factor in that most people are going to drive to a few stores and find them out of stock. They maybe they'll call regularly and finally find a place that has stock, only to drive there and find that they're not actually in stock any more. Add in half an hour at least, each time that happens, plus the inefficiency of stopping what you were going to do.

Then there are the people who go line up at a store, only to find that they got there too late, the store didn't receive any stock that day, etc. etc. I was in Toronto last week and swung by the Eaton Centre Apple Store to find that there are still people lining up there for hours every morning, just in case they can snag a phone. That's not news to anyone on this list, but it's crazy, two months after the phone's release.

Sure, you can just call around and get a phone, but that's if you were willing to wait a month or two. If you were able to get a phone that way, you were really lucky and that hasn't been the experience for most people.

I guess I have a bit of a disadvantage as I'm in a small town and am probably 20+ minutes from the nearest Rogers store. I was #2 on the list in the Stratford ON store but they didn't even receive an iPhone 4 until about a week and a half ago. They called me, which was great of them, but they don't hold phones and I knew by the time I got there the phones were going to be sold. That happened twice, but had I gone each time I would have wasted at least an hour each time.

With my time being worth something, I realized I could spend my time (billable hours) driving and calling around, or I could spend it working, making money, and using that money to buy an unlocked phone which would give me greater satisfaction, more freedom, and a higher resale value.


----------



## groovetube

fyrefly said:


> But weren't you one of those people who said they were giving up, only to swoop in for a retentions deal when it became easy? I think Apple's losing far less customers than people think.
> 
> And it's not just rabid Apple fans. In the Eaton Centre lineups I've seen families, lots of people with blackberries. All these people are (I can only assume) not rabid apple fans or they'd have an iphone already. You can't tell me that a family - mother and 5 daughters - all lining up for 2 phones each - are just rabid Apple fans?
> 
> We've also been party to the double-edged sword in Canada of the Factory Unlocked models being available. That makes demand for them much bigger than it would be. And it's not just iPhone 4 - Eaton Centre was sold out of the 8GB unlocked 3GS for weeks as well. Lots of tourists and people with families overseas buying and shipping home or taking home.
> 
> And yes, we all know Android is growing exponentially, but it has already got a huge foothold before the iPhone 4 came out, and I'd argue that the iPhone 4 was Apple's biggest demand iphone yet. So I honestly don't see Apple's "leg up" on demand dropping anytime soon due to android, but that's just me.


I got an iphone before the galaxy came out. If I didn't, I would have gotten the galaxy.

And I'm a fan of apple stuff. Consider the huge numbers that care less than I do.

My point is, if you bothered to read, is that as time passes, gone are the days apple has the smartphone no one has. The next year, will be interesting.


----------



## fyrefly

groovetube said:


> My point is, if you bothered to read, is that as time passes, gone are the days apple has the smartphone no one has. The next year, will be interesting.


I did "bother to read" - thanks, and I see no need for the snarky tone. You said the days when Apple is "the only company out there with a super cool smartphone, are fast coming to an end."

And to that I'd say that Apple's "leg up" will continue. Of course it'll feel competition from Android. But Apple makes *1* product. iPhone. Android is on, what 50+ phones? I don't think Android "software" sales overall are a fair comparison to iPhone Hardware sales. I'd take Samsung Galaxy S phone sales vs. iPhone sales -- Samsung sold 5 million Galaxy S's so far:

Samsung Galaxy S hits 5 million sold worldwide | Electronista

But, the article linked makes the point for me:



> the current rate is unlikely to challenge the iPhone directly as Apple already sold 8.4 million iPhones in spring and should have sold more again in the summer. Google has largely counted on collective Android figures for sales superiority rather than leaning on any one company.


Is there a single Android Hardware Device that's sold more than the iPhone? I don't think so. To me, that's a "leg up" - there is no Single Android Hardware Device that's had the same amount of demand as the iPhone... So far. 

But as for "next year will be interesting" (something I also "bothered to read" - thanks again for the snark) - I bet the iPhone 4 will prove to outsell the 3GS and the iPhone 5 will outsell the 3GS and 4 and any Single Android Device.

If it doesn't, I expect Apple to make swift adjustments - including maybe diversifying the lineup - making an "iPhone Nano" or something -- so it can compete against the multitude of Android-software-based SKUs.


----------



## groovetube

fyrefly said:


> I did "bother to read" - thanks, and I see no need for the snarky tone. You said the days when Apple is "the only company out there with a super cool smartphone, are fast coming to an end."
> 
> And to that I'd say that Apple's "leg up" will continue. Of course it'll feel competition from Android. But Apple makes *1* product. iPhone. Android is on, what 50+ phones? I don't think Android "software" sales overall are a fair comparison to iPhone Hardware sales. I'd take Samsung Galaxy S phone sales vs. iPhone sales -- Samsung sold 5 million Galaxy S's so far:
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S hits 5 million sold worldwide | Electronista
> 
> But, the article linked makes the point for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a single Android Hardware Device that's sold more than the iPhone? I don't think so. To me, that's a "leg up" - there is no Single Android Hardware Device that's had the same amount of demand as the iPhone... So far.


if you can't take it don't dish it. You started withe snarky tone of "weren't you the one..."

oh the old android's on 50 phones. Whatever. Lame.

Gotta love the apple defence league, who's main agenda, defend apple at all costs, no critiques allowed.

boring.


----------



## fyrefly

groovetube said:


> if you can't take it don't dish it. You started withe snarky tone of "weren't you the one..."
> 
> oh the old android's on 50 phones. Whatever. Lame.
> 
> Gotta love the apple defence league, who's main agenda, defend apple at all costs, no critiques allowed.
> 
> boring.


Really? You present your opinions and then whenever anyone changes them -- with actual facts to back it up -- you haul out the old "Apple Defence League" comments. And I'm the "boring" one? You seem to make the same argument all the time -- if anyone disagrees with you in support of Apple - they're "Apple Defence League". Again and again and again. 

I've said good things about Android in my posts -- and totally agree that it's growing and that it's competing with Apple. How does that make me Apple Defence League? I've also said numerous times that competition is good - and people challenging Apple is good. 

Just 'cause I don't agree with your (proven false by facts) assertion that iPhone's losing market share and "next year we'll see" that hopefully iPhone's gonna go down 'cause of Android, I have to be labelled some Apple Defence Zealot?


----------



## groovetube

fyrefly said:


> Really? You present your opinions and then whenever anyone changes them -- with actual facts to back it up -- you haul out the old "Apple Defence League" comments. And I'm the "boring" one? You seem to make the same argument all the time -- if anyone disagrees with you in support of Apple - they're "Apple Defence League". Again and again and again.
> 
> I've said good things about Android in my posts -- and totally agree that it's growing and that it's competing with Apple. How does that make me Apple Defence League? I've also said numerous times that competition is good - and people challenging Apple is good.
> 
> Just 'cause I don't agree with your (proven false by facts) assertion that iPhone's losing market share and "next year we'll see" that hopefully iPhone's gonna go down 'cause of Android, I have to be labelled some Apple Defence Zealot?


what "facts", and what did it have -anything-, whatsoever, to do with what I was talking about?

You trotted out the tired "android is on 50 phones" crap I see all apple defence soldiers shriek the minute someone says something remotely construed as bad about apple.

I am critical of the way apple has supplied their new iphone. It doesn't take a genius to figure out it would be popular, and that great numbers of phones would be required. Instead, people end up either having to line up for hours, often getting nothing (like what happened to me), wait months before receiving one (like I did), or, as I pointed out, very soon, other handset makers, are catching up with their releases, of very similarly specced phones, on other platforms. I don't care, if YOU think apple is best, congratulations!

However, a great deal, of the buying public, may think a galaxy, or torch, or whatever is coming down the pipe over the next 6 to 12 months (which is a LOT trust me), so once again, gone, are the days apple is the only game in town with regards to a really good smartphone. The buying public, couldn't give a rats arse if android is on 50 phones! Only you do, apparently...

I'm not sure what "facts", you apparently posted, has anything, to do with this.


----------



## iphoneottawa

iPhone 4 Supply Begins To Ease, Shipping Times Shorten

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/10/iphone-4-supply-begins-ease-shipping-times-shorten/


----------



## AndrewClarke

iphoneottawa said:


> iPhone 4 Supply Begins To Ease, Shipping Times Shorten
> 
> iPhone 4 Supply Begins To Ease, Shipping Times Shorten :: App Advice


Sure, if you live in the US. In Canada they still list a 3 week wait. Not only that, but I ordered my iPhone 4 on September 24 and got an estimated ship date of 18 October, which is actually 3 weeks and 4 days. This really should have been rounded to 4 weeks. Add to that 6 more days (estimated by Apple) to ship, and that brings the total waiting period after ordering to 4 weeks and 3 days. Ouch.


----------



## Elric

fyrefly said:


> Really? You present your opinions and then whenever anyone changes them -- with actual facts to back it up -- you haul out the old "Apple Defence League" comments. And I'm the "boring" one? You seem to make the same argument all the time -- if anyone disagrees with you in support of Apple - they're "Apple Defence League". Again and again and again.
> 
> I've said good things about Android in my posts -- and totally agree that it's growing and that it's competing with Apple. How does that make me Apple Defence League? I've also said numerous times that competition is good - and people challenging Apple is good.
> 
> Just 'cause I don't agree with your (proven false by facts) assertion that iPhone's losing market share and "next year we'll see" that hopefully iPhone's gonna go down 'cause of Android, I have to be labelled some Apple Defence Zealot?


Dude, let it go, coming from experience sharing facts with GT, this guy has a nut and/or bolt loose.

In a separate thread on Flash, I showed him direct quotes from his idol that proved him wrong, and he STILL didn't "get it"

Don't feed the troll.

(Even though I too, support all sides of the mobile market, I'm in the Apple Defence League because I believe in "the right tool for the job" instead of 1 specific device or platform)


----------



## groovetube

you never provided anything. You posted a link, made some insinuation that made no sense, and never answered any questions. In fact, the question is still there, right in that thread, with no answer, go have a look.

Who, is the troll?

Yeah.


----------



## groovetube

iphoneottawa said:


> iPhone 4 Supply Begins To Ease, Shipping Times Shorten
> 
> iPhone 4 Supply Begins To Ease, Shipping Times Shorten :: App Advice


it's about time. You'd think they would resolve these issues, -before- release.

sure makes great headlines though. Iphone, SOLD OUT! Lineups, ALL ACROSS THE COUNTRY!!!


----------



## fyrefly

AndrewClarke said:


> Sure, if you live in the US. In Canada they still list a 3 week wait. Not only that, but I ordered my iPhone 4 on September 24 and got an estimated ship date of 18 October, which is actually 3 weeks and 4 days. This really should have been rounded to 4 weeks. Add to that 6 more days (estimated by Apple) to ship, and that brings the total waiting period after ordering to 4 weeks and 3 days. Ouch.


I would wait till it's gets closer to the ship date. Apple frequently revises things earlier as the ship date approaches. Happened to many with the bumpers from the free case program. 

The "Ships by" date is usually generous - aka the "last possible" ship date.


----------



## ehMax

I think Apple has messed up on this. Their manufacturing is not keeping up with supply, and they are losing sales. I was a sure purchase, but I've all but given up on the game of trying to figure out if anyone has one in stock.


----------



## iphoneottawa

More iP4s on the way:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...91649347572.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLETopStories


----------



## wilecoyote

I finally got mine yesterday - shipped from Rogers' retentions dept. 

I have to say I'm blown away by the difference between my 3G and the new 4. The first thing I've noticed (after the display of course) is the speed - everything is very snappy - especially launching apps, loading web pages, and using multi-touch gesturing (e.g. zooming).

One nice surprise is that my iPhone 4 is getting slightly better reception than my 3G, enough that I can use it in my basement now where the 3G wouldn't work at all. Can't say I expected that!

So far I'm pretty happy - it was a bit of a hassle bugging retentions, but there's no way I wanted to stand in line.


----------



## mkolesa

ehMax said:


> I think Apple has messed up on this. Their manufacturing is not keeping up with supply, and they are losing sales. I was a sure purchase, but I've all but given up on the game of trying to figure out if anyone has one in stock.


same here mr. mayor. i was a first day purchaser for the original 3g and couldn't make the early line-up this time for release of the 4... now, several weeks later, and a couple more months into my service contract i really wonder if i want to go for the 4 or wait till next year when it won't be half as bad to get the latest and greatest.


----------



## groovetube

ehMax said:


> I think Apple has messed up on this. Their manufacturing is not keeping up with supply, and they are losing sales. I was a sure purchase, but I've all but given up on the game of trying to figure out if anyone has one in stock.


yup. It's anyone's guess, as to what the heck went boom to create this problem.

I love the iphone, I really do, I'm knee deep in the apple eco system complete with apple tv, but I was seriously considering a jump to something else, that 3G was just dog slow.


----------



## Crystal009

...Sooo, this thread is dead now right? I really hope no one is *still* checking this thread for stock updates in OCTOBER. That's borderline masochistic. 

If you had known just how ridiculous this launch would end up being, what would you do differently? Obviously I would have saved up sooner and pre-ordered mine from Apple. I think that's the plan from now on.


----------



## groovetube

i refuse to pay 500 more for a phone when there's no need. if i'm on a 3 year contract, rogers can pay it, not me.


----------



## iphoneottawa

groovetube said:


> i refuse to pay 500 more for a phone when there's no need. if i'm on a 3 year contract, rogers can pay it, not me.


+1

... and soon you can unlock it in any Mall for $20 so being "unlock" doesn't justify the extra $500

... and will be getting iP5 next summer so why pay full price for iP4


----------



## westonc

I guess people are still waiting in lines etc. I am in Edmonton visiting a buddy and last night we got talking about the iPhone4 and he said he wants one but the queues are still too big. He has 2 mates that work at locations that sell the iPhone 4 and they said people are still queueing - so I guess the thread is still valid LOL.

We talked about the 'not recommended' status by Consumer Reports and knowing the phone has issues in some locations... so he decided to do like me and wait for the next release. It's hard to wait as we both are gadget geeks but what's a few months LOL


----------



## vancouverdave

I called retentions at the direct number posted in this thread and said I wanted to move back to TELUS because I can order an IP4 online there. They jostled a bit but then said 'oh wait, there is an IP4 in stock'. By the time we sorted out the plan, though, it was gone (this was maybe 2pm PST). Oh well, it was only the 16GB version.

I asked for them to track our conversation in their incident tracker and he gave me an incident number. He said to call back on Monday or Friday as that seems to be when cel phone stock comes in.

I called on thursday and got someone who wouldn't give an inch. they said the last agent must have been on crack to say any IP4s were in stock.

I called on Friday (again referring to the incident number). They said I was a long time Rogers customer and they would happily check theri stock. Boom: a 32Gig is on its way.

I never received the confirmation e-mail, but he IP4 arrived on Tuesday. It is definately snappier than the 3g.

- d


----------



## Crystal009

iphoneottawa said:


> +1
> 
> ... and soon you can unlock it in any Mall for $20 so being "unlock" doesn't justify the extra $500
> 
> ... and will be getting iP5 next summer so why pay full price for iP4


What's worth it for some isn't for others. Cool. Everyone should do what they want with their money.


----------



## westonc

Ok - I broke down - couldn't wait any longer - so I walked up to a Rogers store here in Edmonton at the City Centre shopping. Asked the guy if he had any (Thursday around 6:45pm). He said yes - 9 of them. So I am now an owner like the rest of you LOL


----------



## cchaynes

this thread may actually keep going until the launch of the iphone 5!


----------



## iphoneottawa

LOL!
I think most of us already have our iP4 and are just hanging around this post for "nostalgia".
Can we have a show of hands on how many are still looking for an iP4?


----------



## westonc

Alrighty - I spoke too soon... I knew I should have waited for the next version of the iPhone LOL.

My camera takes a picture - then freezes and I have to reboot. I reset everything - and it still does it. Sooo - I google iPhone 4 camera freeze - and behold - it's a big problem with many phones.

My other issue is that my photo's take up more than double the space than I had on my iPhone 3. I had a 16gb IP3 and never went over 45% usage. My IP4 is waaay up to over 90% usage. 

I'm sending it back. May as well wait for the next release that has fixes.


----------



## cchaynes

well, 2 things, 1 you might choose to wait for a software update...

2, more megapixels and the new camera features store multiple shots


----------



## westonc

cchaynes said:


> well, 2 things, 1 you might choose to wait for a software update...
> 
> 2, more megapixels and the new camera features store multiple shots


From what I read on several forums the camera freezing issue is not a software issue. Apparently Apple is replacing phones with this issue. I'll be speaking to them tomorrow and will update.

I had no idea that all of my current photo's on my iPhone 3 when moved to iPhone 4 would double or almost triple in size If I knew I would get a 32 gb instead of a 16 gb. Of course I can remove a bunch of photo's but then I would have to carry around an iPad or MacBook hahahaha. I show a lot of photo's to people on my iPhone.

I just figure why keep a phone that is faulty. So back it goes. I'll wait for the next release


----------



## westonc

Just an update. Spoke with Apple and yes - this is a common problem with the camera freezing. They said I can send my phone in and it will be replaced. I decided not to do this since I see several other people on forums indicating the same problem. I will wait for the next version of the iPhone. I'm sending this one back to Rogers. 

Just keeping you all in the loop.


----------



## VNJ85

When you say next version do you mean ip5 next summer?

and what phone were you upgrading from?


----------



## westonc

VNJ85 said:


> When you say next version do you mean ip5 next summer?
> 
> and what phone were you upgrading from?



Yes - the iPhone 5 - or whatever it shall be called - and I don't mind waiting until next summer to ensure most of these things are worked out.

I currently have a 3G.

I really liked the 4 - but not enough to keep it with all those issues.


----------



## Niteshooter

Camera locks up? 

I finally caved in an replaced my old Samsung flip on Saturday.

Went to the Bell store near by and they offered me a hardware upgrade on my current contract for $159.99 so I jumped considering my contract doesn't come up for renewal for another 2 years....

Also found that the current personal packages are better than the corporate plan I was on and was also able to downgrade my wife's plan which is also on my corporate plan to a better one for $20. So overall I'm now paying less per month and getting better features other than no call display and texting which I've never used!

*Only thing I'm wondering about is whether I should have taken the offer for 6 GB data per month for $5 extra though I was confused as the girl first said $5 and then $10.*

I'm wondering if the camera lock up has something to do with the *HDR setting *where the camera merges 3 shots into one to increase the dynamic range as I find my camera things about it for a second or two after taking the shot.

So far no lock ups on mine though I have only shot about 50-60 pix and a few videos. 

It is a rather nice design though I'm also wondering if it is worth putting some of that plastic film to protect the screen, for now I've just left the stuff Apple ships the thing with until I get my Otter case knock offs out of Hong Kong.


----------



## westonc

Niteshooter said:


> Camera locks up?
> 
> I finally caved in an replaced my old Samsung flip on Saturday.
> 
> Went to the Bell store near by and they offered me a hardware upgrade on my current contract for $159.99 so I jumped considering my contract doesn't come up for renewal for another 2 years....
> 
> Also found that the current personal packages are better than the corporate plan I was on and was also able to downgrade my wife's plan which is also on my corporate plan to a better one for $20. So overall I'm now paying less per month and getting better features other than no call display and texting which I've never used!
> 
> *Only thing I'm wondering about is whether I should have taken the offer for 6 GB data per month for $5 extra though I was confused as the girl first said $5 and then $10.*
> 
> I'm wondering if the camera lock up has something to do with the *HDR setting *where the camera merges 3 shots into one to increase the dynamic range as I find my camera things about it for a second or two after taking the shot.
> 
> So far no lock ups on mine though I have only shot about 50-60 pix and a few videos.
> 
> It is a rather nice design though I'm also wondering if it is worth putting some of that plastic film to protect the screen, for now I've just left the stuff Apple ships the thing with until I get my Otter case knock offs out of Hong Kong.


Ya - the camera lockup was wierd. I took a few pics when I first got it - no worries. Then suddenly the shutter locked closes. then it worked - it was intermittent. I found I could really get it to lock when I slide the button from camera to video and back. Anyway I did a search to see if this was an issue and wow - lots of problems with it. When I rang Apple she had me do several tests. But she said this is a known problem and that I can send it in for a replacement phone. I said no because I realized that buy a 16gb phone was too small of a memory size. So that's the scoop on the camera issue. If you google iPhone 4 camera issue you will see lots of comments on it.


----------



## fyrefly

westonc, you're perfectly welcome to return your phone and wait for iPhone 5, but I don't think the camera issue is that widespread, (people will often complain of problems on multiple blogs, and those who are happy never post at all).

I've had my iPhone 4 since the day after launch and never had a problem with the camera (the camera on my 3GS was much slower). 

I also think that Apple is handling it well, offering to send you a new replacement phone. So if you're unsatisfied with all that - that's fine, but I surmise that many people would be happy to just get a working replacement and move forward.


----------



## jasonwood

This thread is getting a little off topic... It's been over 10 weeks since iPhone 4 was released in Canada. This is very strange and I find it especially odd that few are questioning why this has happened. Has the demand really been unprecedented? (I don't think any previous introduction has been anything remotely like this - I got a 3G on day 1 without lining up). Or did Apple slow down production when they found out about the antenna problem so they could limit their exposure while implementing a fix?

Looking for a Fido iPhone 4 in Toronto.


----------



## groovetube

I don't know, but certainly criticizing apple raises the ire of some.

I don't ever recall this sort of thing with 3G, or 3GS.

_(sorry about the 2 commas. They weren't intentionally harmed during this post.)_


----------



## westonc

fyrefly said:


> westonc, you're perfectly welcome to return your phone and wait for iPhone 5, but I don't think the camera issue is that widespread, (people will often complain of problems on multiple blogs, and those who are happy never post at all).
> 
> I've had my iPhone 4 since the day after launch and never had a problem with the camera (the camera on my 3GS was much slower).
> 
> I also think that Apple is handling it well, offering to send you a new replacement phone. So if you're unsatisfied with all that - that's fine, but I surmise that many people would be happy to just get a working replacement and move forward.


I agree with you! I think the phone is great - fast, clear and sexy. But unfortunately my camera kept freezing. It just stopped - I had to reboot the phone to get it back - or sometimes it came back after 3-4 minutes. The lady I spoke with at Apple informed me that there is a mechanical problem with some of the lenses and that is why they are being swapped out. My issue was twofold. I did not know that the camera required double to triple the space for photos. If I had known this I would have not gotten a 16gb which is the same as my current phone. Rogers only had 16gb phones in stock. If I would have been able to swap for a 32gb with a fixed camera I would have kept it.

Now to keep this on track (since I think we've been chastised), I walked by my local Rogers store today and there was no 'Out Of Stock' sign - this was the first time in months. Of course I did not go in. When I was returning my phone I heard one of the salesmen indicating to another customer that stock is up and they are receiving regular supplies now.


----------



## fyrefly

jasonwood said:


> This thread is getting a little off topic... It's been over 10 weeks since iPhone 4 was released in Canada. This is very strange and I find it especially odd that few are questioning why this has happened. Has the demand really been unprecedented? (I don't think any previous introduction has been anything remotely like this - I got a 3G on day 1 without lining up). Or did Apple slow down production when they found out about the antenna problem so they could limit their exposure while implementing a fix?
> 
> Looking for a Fido iPhone 4 in Toronto.


I think the demand has been a factor of two major things:

1) Apple not producing enough in the initial batches (hence the initial roll-out, etc...) they also probably reduced production in case demand slipped due to the Antenna-Gate stuff, like you said -- this is just my theory.

2) In Canada specifically - we are home to Factory Unlocked Phones - the kind people from other countries (including the US) line up for hours to buy as many as possible to ship back home or sell for huge markups in other countries that don't have them or have them tied to stiff contract penalties. Couple that with our very diverse population base and Apple supplying it's own stores (where people get the unlocked ones from) with most of the already limited supply and you have a perfect storm for iPhone supply not meeting demand. 

I feel like these is hope on the horizon though -- the US has recently dropped their availablity from 3 weeks online to 5-7 business days. Even the UK (also home to unlocked phones) now lists online shipping of phones as 2 weeks instead of three -- both of these reports come from Apple.

Specifically for Fido, have you tried calling in and speaking to retentions? Many Rogers customers have been successful with that approach, and considering Fido *is* Rogers - might work for you too!


----------



## Niteshooter

Ok thanks re the camera, as a photographer this could get interesting though so far it's actually a pretty good camera for what it is and it makes my life easier in terms of always having a happy snap camera/camcorder at hand. I might be able to retire my little Canon SD1000 which is twice the thickness of my iPhone.

When I was picking up my phone the folks at the store figured the shipment they got late friday would last them till tuesday because of the holiday. The only other customers were buying crackberries so not sure just how many they expected to actually sell.

I've already loaded up a lot of stuff, mainly needed apps and a ton of free games plus music and Ironman 2... have just over 10GB left but an other movie or two will kill that pretty fast as well as my own video and stills. In hindsight 32 GB might have been better but I thought it was quite a bit more $$ though some character on Kijiji is selling iPhone 4 32 GB for $20 more than the 16 Gb and offering buy 2 get 1 free. Why does my scam-o-meter go off on this one....


----------



## Crystal009

FedEx just dropped off my 32GB iP4 today from Apple almost a week early, yay! I hope I don't have any of those camera problems...


----------



## DR Hannon

Crystal009 said:


> FedEx just dropped off my 32GB iP4 today from Apple almost a week early, yay! I hope I don't have any of those camera problems...


Congrats on the purchase, if your experience is like mine, you will love it. I have had no problems at all.


----------



## Benito

Great news on your iPhone 4. I've had no trouble of any kind with my iPhone, hopefully yours will be trouble free as well.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Glad to hear you got your iP4 so fast!
Enjoy


----------



## kkritsilas

Supply must be getting better. I had a call today from the Rogers Plus that I left my name at for an iPhone 4. I actually got mine at a Cellcom kiosk, so I told them that I already had one.

If they are calling people back, it must mean that they have sufficient supply lined up.

Kostas


----------



## Crystal009

Thanks peeps, so far so good, I took a picture yesterday and no freezing yet. I hope everyone who wants one gets one soon


----------



## Niteshooter

Been using the camera a lot including HD video and so far so good....

Had an issue with a call yesterday where the person I was talking to said I suddenly dropped off, I wondered when they got quiet so wiggled the phone and I was heard again... odd.

Didn't have speaker phone on, think I'll try my headset and see if that helps.


----------



## westonc

Niteshooter said:


> Been using the camera a lot including HD video and so far so good....
> 
> Had an issue with a call yesterday where the person I was talking to said I suddenly dropped off, I wondered when they got quiet so wiggled the phone and I was heard again... odd.
> 
> Didn't have speaker phone on, think I'll try my headset and see if that helps.


I think that may be one of the known problems with the proximity sensor (just guessing). Apparently it sometimes does not know the phone is near your face so it enables the keypad so your cheek may have pressed a mute button or something like that.

From what I read, iOS4.1 has fixed the problem. If you have 4.1 and this situation persists, then it could possibly be a hardware problem.


----------



## groovetube

I've been having this problem with my phone. It's annoying as hell.


----------



## Niteshooter

Hmm have 4.1 loaded, must have been the proximity sensor. Fixed itself when I moved the phone but something I guess I need to keep an eye on.


----------



## Elric

Niteshooter said:


> Hmm have 4.1 loaded, must have been the proximity sensor. Fixed itself when I moved the phone but something I guess I need to keep an eye on.


Even that is pretty limited, I have had mine since launch (iPhone 4) and neither antenna nor proximity issues. I wonder if they go hand in hand? Anyone here with either problems? Both problems?


----------



## Paul82

Ive had the proximity issue but only since upgrading to 4.1 no problems before that.


----------



## Elric

Paul82 said:


> Ive had the proximity issue but only since upgrading to 4.1 no problems before that.


Double strange! 4.1 was a fix for those with the problem in the first place!


----------



## iphoneottawa

Elric said:


> Anyone here with either problems? Both problems?


No problem here.


----------



## Fink-Nottle

Anyone know of Toronto shop that has the 32 GB iPhone for a Rogers upgrade? I had no luck calling around today. Thanks!


----------



## torpedo20

Fink-Nottle said:


> Anyone know of Toronto shop that has the 32 GB iPhone for a Rogers upgrade? I had no luck calling around today. Thanks!


Apple store in Sherway Gardens gets shipments every day - I bought my iPhone4 32gb outright yesterday in the morning (no lineups). If you're buying a subsidized phone like Rogers you will need to schedule an appointment to activate it in store - just walk in first thing in the morning starting at 8am when the store 'opens'.
IMHO the craze for iPhone4 has died off since whoever wanted to buy a new iPhone has done so.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Well it seems that they are still waiting lists for Rogers iP4 32gbs in Ottawa. I have colleague who's still waiting for his, order through Corp account more than a month ago.


----------



## fyrefly

iphoneottawa said:


> Well it seems that they are still waiting lists for Rogers iP4 32gbs in Ottawa. I have colleague who's still waiting for his, order through Corp account more than a month ago.


Wow, really? From what I've observed, stock seems to be steadily improving.

Apple US lists shipping in 1-3 business days (down from 5-7 days). Apple UK is now 1 week (from 5-7 business days)... can Apple Canada be far behind?

I also saw people just walking out with iPhone 4's -- not lineup outside at Apple Store Eaton Centre on Saturday. So I'm assuming they have stock w/o people having to wait for hours each AM anymore.


----------



## Sarah Hastings

It’s nice to be optimistic, hopefully that happens, as you said. Because, from where I see… there are still queues out there. Though shorter, but still there…


----------



## DS

I picked up a 16gb from Apple Store Square 1 yesterday no problems.

As well we ordered a 16gb from Rogers Customer Relations, they had them in stock. Apparently the Fido Customers Relations pulls from the same stock as well, so that would mean they also had them.


----------



## champcar

I also walked into Eaton Centre yesterday. Out 15mi later with phone.

Got me for Ipad also. Stayed away from Mac Air display


----------



## iphoneottawa

I think we can officialy close this topic: 

iPhone 4 Handsets Now Shipping Within 24 Hours In U.S.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/11/iphone-4-handsets-shipping-24-hours/


----------



## Macified

iphoneottawa said:


> I think we can officialy close this topic:
> 
> iPhone 4 Handsets Now Shipping Within 24 Hours In U.S.
> 
> iPhone 4 Handsets Now Shipping Within 24 Hours In U.S. :: App Advice


As well as walk-in and pick up stock in Apple and AT&T stores.


----------



## westonc

iphoneottawa said:


> I think we can officialy close this topic:
> 
> iPhone 4 Handsets Now Shipping Within 24 Hours In U.S.
> 
> iPhone 4 Handsets Now Shipping Within 24 Hours In U.S. :: App Advice



Not that I am looking for an iP4 anymore but I was in 2 malls in Edmonton today and decided to look in the Rogers stores just to see if they had iP4 stock... both stores had signs up saying iPhone 4 Temporarily Out of Stock.


----------



## fyrefly

westonc said:


> Not that I am looking for an iP4 anymore but I was in 2 malls in Edmonton today and decided to look in the Rogers stores just to see if they had iP4 stock... both stores had signs up saying iPhone 4 Temporarily Out of Stock.


Should have hit up the Apple Store. They seem to have them in spades these days.


----------



## westonc

fyrefly said:


> Should have hit up the Apple Store. They seem to have them in spades these days.


No no - I was just looking out of curiosity to see if they were out of stock and they were. I already purchased an iPhone4 and already returned it due to problems... I'm waiting for the next version to be released.


----------



## fyrefly

Apple.ca now lists iPhone 4's as "leaves Apple: 1 Week" from the Online Store. Horray! Things are getting better and better on the supply front, it seems.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Still 32gb Rogers iPhones are hard to find in Ottawa. A friend wasted the whole week end and nothing.


----------



## fyrefly

iphoneottawa said:


> Still 32gb Rogers iPhones are hard to find in Ottawa. A friend wasted the whole week end and nothing.


Even at the Apple Stores? Seems weird to me that the GTA stores (Eaton Centre and Square One) are reported to have stock, but Apple Store Ottawa wouldn't?

Has he tried ordering through Rogers retentions, where so many in this thread have had luck?


----------



## wooglin

Toronto (Eaton Centre) had lots of stock last Thursday. I bought an unlocked 32 gig, and they gave me a Rogers SIM.  Only took about 10 minutes and I activated it at home, switched my SIM online with Rogers. 

They told me that if you want to do an upgrade in store, you need to make an appointment....no line ups.


----------



## iphoneottawa

I don't think he tried the Apple store. He leaves about 1h drive from it. 
Anyway, it seems Rogers stores don't have many.


----------



## elvtnedge

Rogers is out as of now despite retentions telling me they had instock and then getting a backorder email from them


----------



## iphoneottawa

Don't bother with Rogers. Best place to get a Rogers iPhone 4 is an Apple store. 
Also most of the original Rogers deals are expired so you may have to pay full price!


----------

